# Tell us about yourself



## Tom Bell-Drier (Mar 1, 2006)

As I peruse the pages and posts of this forum,It is evident that invaribly it is possible to catch glimpses of the posters personality by the nature of their reply . Be this a response to clothing, shoes, Hairstyle, car,sporting intrests,watch, politics,etc. and indeed their posts be these succinct and direct, detailed and Knowledgeble,
or downright funny and humorous.

so to alleviate assumptions perhaps we could start a thread of members Favourites.

And yes I am willing to start the thread if you would be willing to indulge me.

Age:38

Home: Horse Farm on the moors on the Yorkshire/lancashire border in the UK. also very fortunate to have a holliday home in Naples Florida.

Education: Minor Private boarding school

Occupationroperty developer

Status: Married with one little boy aged 4

Favourite trousers: Moleskin or cordouroy

Favourite Shoes: RM williams Craftsman or Trickers country brouges.

Watch/s:1951 Rolex Bubble back, Cartier santos.

Favourite jumpers:lambswool or Cashmere v neck

Haircut: short back and sides

favourite coat: covert with velvet collar or diamond quillted barbour

favourite shirt: tattersal

Jackets all tweed. with the exception of 2 single breasted blazers (one striped in old rugby team colours)

suits : 3, one navy wool (funerals, business meetings etc.one silk and linen blend in cream (summer weddings , Christenings etc)
dinner suit-Shawl collared.

Sporting intrests : former player of rugby Now retired but still a keen spectator, foot follower of local hunt.horse riding.

Jewelry: one crest engraved pinky ring.

Car: 110 landrover defender.

Music: middle of road

Polatics: right leaning

Worst fashion Mistake white linnen trousers tucked into red boxing boots (1982)

biggest regret: 1st marrisge.

I appologise if this post is somewhat rambling but I would be intrested in hearing about the rest of you.


----------



## bobbyball (Jul 20, 2005)

Hello Tom Bell-Drier

So as to form any comparisons/differences Iâ€™ll post the following in the same order as you have. I am quite obsessive about clothing and have a large collection of vintage items which I have collected on trips to Europe and the US. I also have a watch collection which includes a Rolex bubbleback from the mid-1940s.

Here goes:

Age:42

Home: Late-Victorian cottage in Epping â€“ (near a very large forest roughly 20 miles north of London

Education: Minor Grammer School

Occupation: Own and run a graphic design company

Status: Married no kids

Favourite trousers: Chinos and gabardine

Favourite Shoes: Cleverley, Lobb and Edward Green.

Watch/s: vintage Jaeger Le Coultre, Rolex, Universal, Angelus, Breitling, Omega, Longines

Favourite jumpers: Cashmere, John Smedley roll-necks

Haircut: short â€“ slightly longer on top

favourite coat: oxxford cashmere and RLPL chesterfield

favourite shirt: Turnbull and Asser light blue poplin and Sulka white poplin double-cuff

Jackets: Cashmere buggy-lined grey herringbone, Anderson and Sheppard lightweight wool jacket.

suits : 10, all but one single breasted â€“ various RLPL, A&S navy narrow pin-stripe, Huntsman navy blue, grey flannel

Sporting interests : golf, golf and golf

Jewelry: grandfatherâ€™s signet ring and platinum wedding ring

Car: Alfa Romeo 156 JTS

Music: Blues, Jazz, Nils Lofgren

Politics: centre right

Worst fashion mistake: wearing a red silk shirt and embroidered waistcoat to a dinner party 6 years ago â€“ still gets commented on! Also wearing baseball caps well into my thirties.

biggest regret: not saving enough money


----------



## Tom Bell-Drier (Mar 1, 2006)

Bobbyball Nice post you certainley appear to have a very nice watch collection . 
since my original post I have thought of some other things that I would find intresting to find out about other members of the forum .

So if no one has any objection I will go first and await others response in anticipation.

Magazines : horse& hound,the spectator,private eye and the field.

Best stag party: an old school friend`s, Dublin 1995

furniture: traditional and antique.

pets: whippet, great dane X2 and boxer

Holiday destination you havent been to but must get round to: New zealand

and to keep the theme at least partly clothes oriented 

Next item of clothing on your shopping list: RM williams 15oz, clipped pocket moleskin riders.


----------



## eromlignod (Nov 23, 2005)

Age:42

Home: Loft in downtown Kansas City.

Education: BS Mechanical Engineering, UMR, 1986.

Occupation: Inventor.

Status: Single, never married (engaged once).

Favourite trousers: Flannel.

Favourite Shoes: Oxfords of most good Italian brands.

Haircut: Bald, cut short on sides.

Favourite coat: Chesterfield.

Favourite shirt: Solid color end-on-end, french cuffs.

Jackets: DB Navy blazer w/ brass buttons NV, SB B&W houndstooth NV, SB lt. brown corduroy 2V, charcoal cashmere 3B NV, straw linen SB 1V. 

Suits : Dk. gray 3B 2V, gray houndstooth DB NV, muted glen plaid w/ fine red windowpane SB 1V.

Sporting intrests : Boxing & wrestling team in HS. Avid NFL fan.

Jewelry: gold ring with small amethyst (emerald cut), RH ring finger.

Car: Honda S-2000 convertible, 2005.

Music: Studied piano at UMKC Conservatory of Music for sixteen years.

Politics: right-leaning

Biggest regret: No children (yet).

Proudest accomplishment: Self-tuning piano.

Don
Kansas City


----------



## bobbyball (Jul 20, 2005)

Magazines : cigar aficionado

Best stag party: college friend, Chicago 2001

furniture: Eames

pets: none

Holiday destination you havent been to but must get round to: Japan

Next item of clothing on your shopping list: Alden cordovans from the Alden Fan collection


----------



## cpac (Mar 25, 2005)

Ok, I'll play:

*Age:* 28
*Education:* Dartmouth, University of Utah Law
*Home:* Manhattan - East Village
*Occcupation:* Attorney (corporate litigation)
*Status:* Married, no children

*Best thing learned from AAF:* Where to buy custom clothing at reasonable prices (Thanks Carl & Mr. Ned!). This is critical since OTR almost never fits my 6'5"/220 frame properly

*Likely next clothing purchase(s):* Custom length Burberry trenchcoat, more shirts from Carl, another suit or 2 from Mr. Ned, or some Alden handsewn leisure mocs in #8.

*Least favorite thing about AAF:* The overly reactionary elements - traditions are grand and all, but times change and style evolves.

*Favorites:*
Alden shell cordovan plain toe bals
Ike Behar ties (consistently has the best patterns)
Carl's shirts (spread collar, french cuffs, twills and herringbones in basic colors)
Cartier Diablo roller ball pen in matte black finish

*Biggest Current Clothing Dilema:*
Which single good watch to ask for for 30th birthday. (I'd only get to spend significant money on a watch once, and so it has to be versatile. In the running are (all in steel): Glashutte Original Panomatic Lunar, or Senator Panodate(with grey faces); Blancpain Leman Grande Date (black face); Blancpain Aqualung 2005; Blancpain GMT Alarm (white face).)

*------------
cpac*


----------



## AndreMcGrath (Feb 1, 2006)

Age:44

Home: Chapel Hill, North Carolina.

Education: University of Rochester, University of North Carolina at Chapel Hill

Occupation: attorney

Status: Married with two little boys aged 4 and 7.

Favourite trousers: Zanella wools.

Favourite Shoes: C&J Weymouth

Watch/s: Breitling SuperOcean; Omega Planet Ocean.

Favourite jumpers: NA

Haircut: short back and sides

Favourite Coat: NA

Favourite Shirt: Borrelli striped

Jackets: Hickey Freeman

Suits : 7: mix of Hickey Freeman and Zegna.

Sporting interests : Golf, college football.

Jewelry: None

Car: 2005 Mercedes Benz E320

Mark


----------



## demeis (Jan 12, 2005)

Why not? I feel as though i'm somewhat of a minority on the board so i'll post

Age:21

Home: Old frat house turned into College Co-Op at good old Hobart College.

Education: High school, presently in college pursing my BA in Sociology

Occupation:Student and assistant buyer/sales associate, applying to buying programs

Status: Girlfriend

Favourite trousers: Canali wool

Favourite Shoes: Stuart Choice, suede

Watch/s: I don't own one that i will talk about

Haircut: somewhat short and sloppy

favourite coat: I don't wear them oddly enough in Upstate NY

favourite shirt: Talbott Estate

suits : 6, one grey nail head, one grey window pane, one black pinstripe (grey and blue), one navy with multi blue stripes, one grey with tan pinstripes, one navy with lavender pinstripes

Sporting intrests : Soccer

Jewelry: Cuff links are as far as i'll go

Car: Honda Accord.

Music: Dylan, beatles, you know the stuff that sounds good when music was good

Polatics: Left


----------



## Garfield (Jan 29, 2006)

I'll join in. I'm new here, so I don't have a good wardrobe built up.

Age: 35
Residence: Alpharetta, GA (Atlanta suburb)
Occupation: CV Imaging manager (large cardiac hospital)
Education: BS, Aero Engineering (Yup, a real rocket scientist )
Status: Married, no kids but a cute dachshund named Max
Haircut: 2" long on top and tapered on the sides (military cut)
Suits: 3 - Black, blue pinstripe, and a brown pattern
Sportcoats: A blazer and one brown patterned coat
Sports: Running (slowly), bicycling, skiing (poorly)
Jewelry: Wedding ring only!
Politics: Republican, but don't really like either party's politicans
Car: BMW 330i (silver grey)
Bicycle: Litespeed Tuscany with Campy Chorus group
Clothes I want to get: Some good english shoes, lots of MTM shirts, and a few nice sportcoats. Later on, a good MTM suit.


----------



## Mr. Di Liberti (Jan 24, 2006)

Age:44

Home: Sherman Oaks, California

Education: High School Equivalence at 16

Occupation: Motion Picture Grip

Status: Single, until October

Favourite trousers: Old flannel

Favourite Shoes: Wing Tips

Watches: Hamilton manual and automatic

Favourite jumpers: NA

Haircut: Cropped

Favourite Coat: Full length leather

Favourite Shirt: sculptured collar double cuff

Jackets: Grey Herringbone, Dark blue Cashmere blend

Suits: 2, SB 2-button Black flannel, Shawl collar Dinner suit

Sporting interests: Formerly, Shuai Chiao, Kang Chuan Do, Football, Distance running, Practical Pistol & Shotgun. Blew out my knee in '91, my back in '01

Jewelry: cufflinks

Car: N/A

Music: Guitar, 5-String Banjo, Fiddle

Politics: Not if I can avoid it

Magazines: N/A

Best stag party: N/A

Furniture: From antique to modern, and traditionaly styled and jointed hardwood furniture I've made myself _without the aid of power tools_. I love the sound a plane iron makes as it shears a transparent filament from the board

Pet(s): My girl

Holiday destination you havent been to but must get round to: Italy

Next item of clothing on your shopping list: SB suit, Cashmere/Wool flannel, Chocolate, 2-button, peak lapels

Regrets: Things I wanted to do, but never did

Best accomplishment(s): U.S. Patented fishing lure, 1/2" 3-shot group at 500yrd, custom Remington 700 BDL, .300 WinMag

Anthony

Courtesy is as much a mark of a gentleman as courage ~ Theodore Roosevelt


----------



## Trenditional (Feb 15, 2006)

Age:37

Home: Glendora, Ca.

Education: Bachelors â€“ Public Administration Cal State Long Beach

Occupation: Police Detective

Status: Married with 3 kids

Favourite trousers: Wrangler jeans =) (cowboy at heart)

Favourite Shoes: Currently Ferragamos.

Watch/s:1-Citizen WR-100; 1-Unk manufacture, Swiss, 18k case, manual wind with leather band (was my grandfathers).

Favourite jumpers: n/a

Haircut: No hair to cut

Favorite coat: wool/cashmere, Navy 3b herringbone

favourite shirt: Blue striped Forsyth of Canada, French cuff

Jackets: 4 - all 3 button, all NV; 1 navy, 1 charcoal olive houndstooth, 1 olive, 1 tan

suits: all 3 button, all NV; 1 navy (solid), 1 navy pinstripe, 1 charcoal, 1 lt grey, 1 olive Glen Plaid, 1 black tone/tone stripe, 1 tan, 1 dark brown sharkskin. All OTR, hopefully will replace them with MTM.

Sporting intrests: Triathlon, cycling, running, football and poker.

Jewelry: wedding band, watch, cufflinks.

Car: Chevy Suburban, Chevy Crew-Cab pick-up (need to be able to get the boat to the water). Vette or convertible M3 when I turn 40 (gotta have something to strive for, for that mid-life crisis)

Music: OLD COUNTRY! And a mix 

Politics: A liberal Republican or a conservative Democrat, I havenâ€™t decided yet

Worst fashion Mistake: buying the above suits before â€œlearningâ€ about well made clothes and finding AAAC

Biggest regret: Havenâ€™t gotten there yet

Magazines: Triathlete, GQ, Cigar Afficianado

Best stag party: If I got drunk and had fun, it was a good party.

Furniture: the stuff my wife picks out

pets: 2 labs and a rottweiler

Holiday destination you havent been to but must get round to: Italy, going next year

Next item of clothing on your shopping list: MTM shirts

Paul


----------



## Goblin (Jan 31, 2006)

Age: 34

Home: Rented house in small coal mining town

Education: J.D. from a state law school

Occupation: Judicial law clerk

Status: Married, no children, ever

Favourite trousers: currently Levi's 517 boot cut (non-vintage)

Favourite Shoes: Chucks, Havaianas

Watch: Timex Expedition

Haircut: messy; need one

Favorite coat: Brooks GF cashmere blazer, just got in mail today 

Favorite shirt: Lynyrd Skynyrd "Jim Beam" t-shirt; "Fighting Cocks - Southern Tradition" t-shirt; Lands' End OCBDs

Jackets: Ralph Lauren raincoat in kind of an olive color; Carhartt chore coat

Suits: 3, all currently crappy, gradually upgrading

Sporting Interests: Brazilian jiu-jitsu, boxing, weight training, running

Jewelry: None worn right now (can't be arsed to put wedding ring back on after lifting)

Car: 2001 Suzuki Esteem

Music: Southern rock, "classic" guitar rock, punk, old country, old hip-hop

Politics: Apathy

Worst fashion mistake: White tux with tails, teal cummerbund and trim, and skater-style bleached "front mullet" at senior prom in 1987.

Biggest regret: Drugs, criminal record - many avenues now closed.


----------



## Goblin (Jan 31, 2006)

Mr. Di Liberti, I just noticed you used to train in Shuai Chiao - that's the Chinese bit where you throw each other on the head, right? Like Chinese judo? That looks like a lot of fun.

I should probably also mention my 5 ferrets, as they're pretty much being raised as my children.


----------



## asaffi (Jun 14, 2005)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Age: 41
Home: Apartment in Brasilia, Brazil

Education: Architect and Urban Planner

Occupation: Architect for the Federal Court

Status: Married, 5 (yes, you've read it well) 5 kids.

Favourite trousers: Khakhis, Chinos, Jeans

Favourite Shoes: Sergios Oxfords

Watch: Seiko

Haircut: machine number 4 ("hey, I'm not becoming bald, I just did a very short hair cut...duh")

Favorite coat: Bespoke leather coat

Favorite shirt: many

Jackets: No one that I really love

Suits: 5, but no attolini, brioni or kiton,yet...

Sporting Interests: Le Parkour, Kung Fu, Kitesurfing.

Jewelry: None just my wedding ring

Car: 2003 fiat doblo

Music: MPB, Rock and Jazz

Politics: Liberal.

Worst fashion mistake: Gray plaid shoes, gray gabardine suit, cowboy tie (I don't know how do you call that tie, looks like a shoe string around your neck)

Biggest regret: None important, wish I had more.


----------



## discostu004 (Sep 28, 2004)

Age:33

Home: lubbock, tx

Education: BBA Texas Tech University, MBA Texas Tech University

Occupation: https://www.virtualclotheshorse.com

Status: Married

Favourite trousers: my barbera chocolate/red windowpanes

Favourite Shoes: mantellassi

Watch/s: tag

Favourite jumpers: the kiton ridiculously thick cashmere my wife got me!!!

Haircut: short

Favourite Coat: lamatta leather coat

Favourite Shirt: Borrelli

Jackets: barbera/isaia/kiton

Suits : barbera 3-pc, isaia 3-pc, belvest 3-pc, 2 canali 3-pcs, canali tux

Sporting interests : basketball

Jewelry: absolutely none

Car: 2004 range rover

pets: mako, yankee, nobu, chachi, cobra (all dogs), peanut (arabian horse), cracker (miniature horse), valentine (goat)

biggest regret: not a one!!!

For the best of the best: https://www.virtualclotheshorse.com


----------



## lameduck (Jan 6, 2005)

*Age:* 20

*Home:* East London terraced house

*Education:* State school, 6th Form, University (UoL)

*Occupation:* 3rd Year Undergraduate

*Status:* Single

*Favourite trousers:* Green Corduroys

*Favourite Shoes:* C&J oxfords (black), AS semi-brogues (brown)

*Watch:* Cheap Soviet pocket watch (in need of a wrist watch)

*Favourite jumpers:* Green/Brown merino wool

*Haircut:* Messy side parting (roughly)

*Favourite coat:* Oversized grey overcoat

*Favourite shirt:* Any Bengal stripe cutaway

*Jackets:* Brown corduroy

*Suits:* 3: one black wool (funerals), one grey wool, one navy wool.

*Sporting interests:* Fencing

*Jewellery:* Cufflinks

*Car:* Can't drive

*Music:* Classical, Post-Rock, Electronica

*Politics:* Left of centre (obviously)

Regards


----------



## Mr. Di Liberti (Jan 24, 2006)

> quote:_Originally posted by Goblin_
> 
> Mr. Di Liberti, I just noticed you used to train in Shuai Chiao - that's the Chinese bit where you throw each other on the head, right? Like Chinese judo? That looks like a lot of fun.
> 
> I should probably also mention my 5 ferrets, as they're pretty much being raised as my children.


Heh...

Throwing and locking are incorporate in the technique.

Weight training was integral part of my younger days as well.

Anthony

Courtesy is as much a mark of a gentleman as courage ~ Theodore Roosevelt


----------



## StevenRocks (May 24, 2005)

Age: 30

Home: A ranch house in the woods in Southwest Virginia

Education: Bachelor of Architecture, Virginia Tech

Occupation: Intern Architect, Part time tax preparer, photographer, desktop publisher

Status: Single, no girlfriend [but if you know somebody...  ]

Favourite trousers: Bill's Khakis

Favourite Shoes: Bean blucher mocs, New Balance 991s

Watches: Two Seikos and a Timex

Haircut: even on the sides, slightly longer in the top

favourite coat: Carhartt chore coat

favourite shirts: Nordstrom point collar dress shirts, Polo Ralph Lauren sportshirts

suits : 3; navy 2-button, charcoal patterned 3-button, olive double breasted

Sporting intrests : Nominal. I like to watch pro baseball in person, though.

Jewelry: None

Car: I don't drive (astigmatism combined with nystagmus)

Music: A little bit of everything with heavy R&B and jazz concentrations

Politics: Left

Worst fashion mistake: anything I bought in the Young Men's department in the late 1980s.

Favorite Drink: Blenheim Ginger Ale

Favoirte Foods: chicken, popcorn, pancakes

Magazines: I'll read anything.

Biggest regret: not getting laid more in college

"Never underestimate the depth of a curious mind"
Steve aka StevenRocks


----------



## pendennis (Oct 6, 2005)

Age:58

Home: Dearborn, MI

Education: BS - Finance/Marketing, UL, 1976

Occupation: Manager IT Program Operations

Status: Married 38 years

Favorite trousers: Gray flannel.

Favorite Shoes: Saddle oxfords - A-E, Alden.

Haircut: Angel-fine blond, just long enough to part

Favorite coat: My Burberry's Trench Coat

Favorite shirt: Solid color Oxford cloth, french cuffs.

Jackets: SB Navy blazer w/ brass buttons NV, SB B&W houndstooth NV, SB dk. blue corduroy NV 

Suits : Dk. blue 3B NV, tan 3B SV, dk blue DB 6-2 NV

Sporting intrests : Target Shooting, long range.

Jewelry: Wedding band, LH ring finger

Car: Ford Explorer, Eddie Bauer, 4x4, 2005

Music: Rock and Roll, some jazz, some classical

Politics: Jeffersonian, Libertarian

Biggest regret: Not buying Google @ $85.

Proudest accomplishment: Raising two fine sons.

Dennis
If you wish to control the future, then create it.
Est unusquisque faber ipsae suae fortunae


----------



## mgnov (Jan 11, 2006)

Age: My age is NOT open for discussion

Home: SoCal rules!

Education: Is that with an "E"?

Occupation: Let's not talk politics

Status: Unrequited

Favourite trousers: You mean "pants"?

Favourite Shoes: The tan ones

Watch/s: That's not true

Favourite jumpers: What do I look like, a baby?

Haircut: My hair is NOT open for discussion

favourite coat: It's so, _so _ cold

favourite shirt: My UCR Tshirt

suits: 0

Sporting interests: Chasing the cat None

Jewelry: "But...you told me it was real[V]"

Car: At least it's paid for

Music: Iggy and the Stooges

Polatics: non-slavic

Worst fashion Mistake: My UCR Tshirt

biggest regret: Regrets? Me?

[/quote]


----------



## Where Eagles Dare (Feb 14, 2006)

> quote:_Originally posted by pendennis_
> 
> Biggest regret: Not buying Google @ $85.


Ain't that the truth!!!


----------



## gator (Feb 23, 2006)

Age: 31

Home: Rent a a brownstone in Park Slope, Brooklyn

Education: Sociology major from Stony Brook University; starting Georgetown business school in fall 06

Occupation: Senior Project Manager, technology

Status: girlfriend

Favourite trousers: Bill's

Favourite Shoes: ralph lauren penny loafers, vans, bass saddle shoes

Watch: nixon, swiss army

Haircut: short all around, a little longer in front

Favorite coat: navy duffle with wooden toggles (wore it today)

Favorite shirt: fred perry contrast stripe polos, anything gingham and button down

Jackets: southwick tweed, ralph lauren navy 3 button, brooks navy 3 button

Suits: charcoal ralph lauren, black Zara 3 button (need to replace this one pronto)

Sporting Interests: i play on a competitive men's volleyball team; baseball, basketball
Jewelry: None

Car: None, no need in NYC

Music: raised on punk/hardcore/new wave

Politics: conservative lefty

Worst fashion mistake: the baseball cap that was glued to my head in college

Biggest regret: none


----------



## J.P. Myhre (Mar 2, 2006)

Age: 45

Home: A house in the western part of Oslo

Education: Primary, Graphic Design, bespoke shoemaker since 1993

Occupation: Bespoke Shoemaker

Status: Girlfriend, lovely woman, my best friend

Favourite trousers: A red pair in cotton, casual, just lovely!

Favourite Shoes: John Lobb and my own

Watches: Have not used a watch for the last 15 years.

Haircut: Classic with a back stroke

favourite coat: Bespoke Kashmir wool

favourite shirts: Old italian ones in the most extravagant cotton

suits : Italian lightly striped Midnight Blue patterned 3-button, wool

Sporting intrests : Golf and motorcycling

Jewelry: None

Car: Saab

Music: "The Honeydriper", Roosewelt Sykes

Politics: centre right

Worst fashion mistake: Not wearing a hat

Favorite Drink: genuine "Manhatten"

Favoirte Foods: Game meat, caviar and safran

Magazines: GQ,Classic Bike Guide, Real Classic, Classic Motorcycle

Biggest regret: Nothing

Peterboy
[email protected]


----------



## Siggy (Jan 14, 2006)

Age: 36
Status: single
Location: Pennsylvania
Educ: BA/JD/LLM Rutgers Univ., Univ. of Strasbourg (france), Univ. of Freiburg (germany)
Occupation: attorney (looking for new position!!)
Favorite suits: Isaia, Borrelli
Favorite shoes: C&J handgrades, Mantellassi, Converse
Favorite coat: big heavy brown suede, double breasted
Favorite opera: The Magic Flute
Favorite movies: Au revoir les enfants, The Big Lebowski, Casablanca
Sporting interests: skiing, shooting, volleyball, hiking
Music: 80's, indie, classical
Pets: none
Jewelry: too gaudi
Car: Saab 95 Aero
Biggest Regret: all the french beauties I knew who are now married.


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

this thread is fun!

Name: Santino

Age: 22

Home: A spacious loft in northern CA

Education: AA in business admin, no real plans to go back for anything else at this time

Status: confirmed bachelor

Politics: Moderate Conservative

Music: Big Bands, Standards, Jazz, Opera

Food: Italian followed distantly by Indian, French, and Cuban.

Car: 01 Mustang

Pets: brown and white Boston Terrier _my baby_...

Jewelry: 2 Movados (Esperanza & Gentry, both in YG [special order items]), YG Square Lapis Lazuli Pinky ring, 2 Tone Right hand ring, YG diamond cut chain with a card medallion, 2 tone Cufflinks, Stainless cufflinks with blue cat's eye stones...

Clothing: Too much to list it all, so I'll just list my favorites;

Suit: Charcoal DB Canali

Trousers: Black Zanella (yeah yeah I know...)

Shoes: Black Feragamo Monkstraps

Sportcoat: Red Brioni

Shirt: Lavender Zegna

Belt: Reversible Ferragamo with the gold Horsebit Buckle

Tie: Custom Mulberrywood (Thanks again David & Noina! I love it!!!)

Magazines: GQ, Cigar Aficionado, Details, Vitals, Cargo, Men's Vogue, Robb Report, Esquire...

Regrets: _I've had a few...but then again, too few to mention..._

*****
[image]https://radio.weblogs.com/0119318/Screenshots/rose.jpg[/image]"See...What I'm gonna do is wear a shirt only once, and then give it right away to the laundry...eh?
A new shirt every day!!!"​


----------



## AMVanquish (May 24, 2005)

Congratulations on 1000, Gabba! Hope to see you again soon!

Name: Alexander

Age: 31

Home: Bay Area, CA

Education: Bachelor's degree in public relations

Status: single and looking; preference for tall brunettes

Politics: Libertarian

Music: Disco, classical, Broadway

Food: French, Italian, German, Cantonese, Korean; but can anything match a steak?

Car: 01 Sebring

Pets: None

Jewelry: Nothing but an Omega

Haircut: Parted, just above the ears. The James Bond look.

Suit: At the moment, two-button black Zegna. Sometimes I like DBs more. 

Shoes: Black Ferragamo monkstraps, Bruno Magli loafers

Sportcoat: Two-button camel hair

Shirt: White twill Zegna or Brioni

Belt: Reversible Zegna with the silver buckle

Tie: Solid silver or red; tan Burberry with stripes

Magazines: I gave up reading anything not on a monitor

Regrets: Blew away my dotcom fortune

Best vacation: Berlin, London and Hong Kong


----------



## Trenditional (Feb 15, 2006)

> quote:_Originally posted by The Gabba Goul_
> 
> Regrets: _I've had a few...but then again, too few to mention..._


Does Frank know you're using his lines?


----------



## guitone (Mar 20, 2005)

Age:54

Home: Little house in Western MA (just east of Springfield). This is the post divorce house that I share with my 17 year old daughter who I am very lucky has decided to live with her dad.

Education: BA Sociology Quinnipiac College, MSW (social work, psychotherapy) Washington University, St. Louis

Occupation:Sales with stints in Marketing and upper management.

Status: Divorced, one daughter

Favourite trousers: Wool, but summer weight and flannel, followed by chinos.

Favourite Shoes: Alden, AE, lace-ups always.

Watch/s:2 antique dress watches that I rarely wear, everyday watches, Omega Seamaster 120 white face, Oris Frank Sinatra Date black face.

Favourite jumpers:If this is sweaters, merino 3 button, any crew of V neck, I love sweaters and wear them often.

Haircut: side part, length varies but never too long. Same stylist for 25 years.

favourite coat: Canali double vented sports coat..Ibex Atlas wool for very casual wear, nice black Italian made care coat with two vents and yes, it buttons all the way up.

favourite shirt: Spread collar, solid color.

Jackets. Single breasted always, double vented mostly, 2 button always. 3 Canali, 1 HSM, 1 Burberry, 1 Polo

suits : Gray pinstripe all season MTM, Olive/Tan all season, Gray flannel solid Southwick, summer weight olive green cotton.

Sporting intrests : Avid cyclist

Jewelry: Watches, all my old jewelry sits in the vault. I have no need of it any longer.

Car: Company car, Grand Prix for my daugher sitting in the garage that I take out occasionally.

Music: Rock

Politics: varies

Worst fashion Mistake: when I was young and didn't know what I know today.

biggest regret: Moving on too fast too many times (yes it is vague).

Other interests: Guitars (I have a couple of custom Martins and am looking for a nice pre-ear small body mahogany Martin). Photography.

Hobbies: buying and selling bikes, guitars, cameras

I am fortunate that my line of work does not demand suite or even sport jacket...but I can when I want, and I have more than ever recently.













guit


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Trenditional_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...yeah, but I'm using them _My Way..._(sorry, I couldnt resist) [8D]

I'll call it an _hommage_(sp?)...



> quote:_Originally posted by AMVanquish_
> 
> Congratulations on 1000, Gabba! Hope to see you again soon!


Thanks...I'll be in the south bay alot more within the next couple of weeks, perhaps our paths will cross at some point...

*****
[image]https://radio.weblogs.com/0119318/Screenshots/rose.jpg[/image]"See...What I'm gonna do is wear a shirt only once, and then give it right away to the laundry...eh?
A new shirt every day!!!"​


----------



## Asterix (Jun 7, 2005)

Age:35

Home: Mequon, Wisconsin.

Education: Current Phd Student (Marquette University)

Occupation: Own and run an IT Consulting firm 

Status: Married with no kids yet.

Favorite trousers: Brooks Brothers Chinos & linen pants.

Favorite Shoes: AE Bruzzano, Bass loafers & RL driving shoes

Watchs: 25 of them which includes a Panerai Luminor, a Chronoswiss Delphis, 2 Patek Philippe, 3 Vacherone Constantine, a Bvlgari Rettangolo, 2 Corum, a Cartier Basculante, a Tag Heuer Microtimer, a Longines, a Jaeger le Coultre Reversible and a mix of CK, Hilfiger, Geofrey Beene & Skagen.

Haircut: Low

Favorite Shirt: Tattersall (Brooks Brothers & Lands' End)

Jackets: Brooks Brothers, Lands, End, Jos A. Banks, RL & Hilfiger

Suits : 5 Brooks Brothers, 3 RL, and 2 Dunhill.

Sporting interests : Lawn Tennis & Soccer.

Jewelry: Wedding Band

Cars: Audi A8L & Land Rover Discovery

Politics: More Right than left.

Magazines: Esquire, GQ, Forbes and Business 2.0

Music: 70's & 80's Funk music & Jazz

Favorite Ice Cream: Vanilla

______________________________________
Elegant minimalism and stealth wealth appeal.


----------



## Badrabbit (Nov 18, 2004)

Age: 31

Home: Montgomery, Al

Education: BSBA-Finance Auburn University, Currently pursuing MBA, thinking about a PHD in Economics

Occupation: Land Developer, Financial Consultant

Status: Single, never married.

Favorite casual trousers: AG jeans or BB moleskin.

Favorite Shoes: EG Inverness

Watch: Refuse to wear one, Time is an invention.

Haircut: Medium length, part on one side. Have had everything from shaved head to hair to my waist.

Music: Love jazz, old country, bluegrass, blues, rock, punk, metal, indie, classical, opera. Play piano, violin (fiddle), bass guitar, guitar, banjo, and mandolin.

Favorite jacket: Grey Herringbone Oxxford

Politics: Libertarian (Austrian School)

Favorite T-shirt: 1995 vintage CBGB t shirt 

Favorite dress shirt: Borrelli, blue with razor thin yellow stripe

Favorite suit: Oxxford grey glenplaid, copper color throughout pattern.

Favorite TV Show: The Shield

Favorite Movie: Reservoir Dogs






--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Women thrive on novelty and are easy meat for the commerce of fashion. Men prefer old pipes and torn jackets. 
Anthony Burgess


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

> quote:_Originally posted by Badrabbit_
> 
> ...Play piano, violin (fiddle), bass guitar, guitar, banjo, and mandolin.
> 
> Favorite jacket: Grey Herringbone Oxxford...


Badrabbit, I'll have to wear my gray herringbone Oxxford alpaca and take a tour of your musical instruments. I'm a (very) bad mandolin player.


----------



## Badrabbit (Nov 18, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by AlanC_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds good. Perhaps we can pick a bit.

Mandolin is not my best instrument either. I am not a player that anyone would ever say "Wow, that guy can strum the mandolin." More often I hear something like "Pete, this song needs a mandolin and you're the only guy around who even knows how to tune one."

I picked up the mandolin while in a pickin' and grinnin' bluegrass band out of necessity (no one else was willing to take up a new instrument). I grew up playing banjo (Dad's a banjo picker), fiddle and guitar. Mom made me take piano (which I hated at the time but it provided me with mounds of music theory I never would have had otherwise). I fell in love with the guitar and it is still my favorite instrument.

I sold my last mandolin to help pay for my Paul Reed Smith Single Cut in Black Cherry and never regretted it a bit. Perhaps one day I'll put some real time into the mandolin.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Women thrive on novelty and are easy meat for the commerce of fashion. Men prefer old pipes and torn jackets. 
Anthony Burgess


----------



## Holdfast (Oct 30, 2005)

OK, I'll play:

Age: still the right side of 30 (and intend stay that way forever!)
Home: 2 bedroom flat in a lovely listed Georgian building, still about 40% mortgage.
Education: Minor public school, then Oxford - someone was silly enough to give me a couple of degrees along the way.
Occupation: Psychiatrist
Status: Single
Watch: Omega Seamaster, on the prowl for a nice slim "business" watch.
Haircut: short back and sides I suppose, bit longer in front.
Suits: About 8 or 9 in total I guess. Favourites - Ede & Ravenscroft bespoke blue/blue stripe (SB, 3B); Brioni light grey (DB) bought off eBay but fits like MTM; Austin Reed MTM cream cotton (2B).
Favourite shirts: Zegna, Brioni - they fit me very well with no/minimal tailoring and Zegna especially has patterns that are exactly to my taste.
Favourite ties: Zegna, Versace.
Favourite odd trousers: M&S wool/cashmere blend charcoal grey trousers - good price, nice conservative style and durable.
Favourite jacket: Timothy Everest for M&S mid-grey 3B
Favourite shoes: Probably Ferragamo spectators
Favourite jumper: not a big wearer of jumpers, but something in cashmere I guess.
Favourite coat: Aquascutum navy wool/cashmere/angora overcoat. Or light tan Ede & Ravenscroft raincoat.
Sporting interests: spectator rather than player. Football (Arsenal), F1, some cricket and golf. But will really watch almost any sport!
Jewelry: none apart from watch
Car: 2004 Audi S4 4.2L V8 (black)
Music: anything I can sing (badly) along to in the car - CD changer is full of burnt CDs of cheesy pop tunes, some dance/house, some hip-hop, etc, etc. Some opera is tolerable too.
Politics: economically quite right-wing, socially liberal. I guess Libertarian would be closest.
Worst fashion mistake: Hmm... what to pick? I've done the "stripey shirt, black trousers" combo (though the shirt was tucked in!). Oh and wearing ugly, cheap-looking shoes with suits before I learnt better. But the biggest difference I made to looking better was to lose a lot of weight.
Biggest regret: don't believe in them, all my "mistakes" have contributed to who I am today.


----------



## kidkim2 (May 31, 2004)

Name: Michael B. Kimball

Age: 64

Home: Burlingame, CA; Gstaad, Switzerland. For the past 38 years I have lived in a hundred-year-old, one-bedroom flat (plus store room) upstairs and behind the Copenhagen Bakery on Burlingame Avenue. (I was kidding about Gstaad.)

Education: Pleasant Hill High School '59; Stanford University (AB) '64; San Francisco State College (MA) '67.

Affiliations: Rotary Club of Burlingame. St. Paul's Episcopal Church, Burlingame. University Club, San Francisco. C.A Buck Foundation, Allocation Committee. Confrerie des Vignerons de Saint Vincent de Macon. EC Fan Addicts (1952- ).

Occupation: Retired. Former General Manager, KCSM TV and KCSM FM; Emeritus English Professor, College of San Mateo.

Status: Married once; divorced (1968).

Favorite suit: Medium grey MTM Brioni three-piece SB.

Favorite shirt: Ochre and grey checked Isaia with spread collar and "supplementary" French cuffs. 

Favorite shoes: 1st: Black shovel-soled Johnston & Murphy Hand Made wingtips. 2nd: vintage Bass Weeguns.

Favorite ties: Vintage Countess Maras.

Favorite Article of Clothing: MTM (Hong Kong) camel-colored cashmere overcoat.

Biggest Clothing Error: Buying suits and sportcoats from swatches. 

Best Recent Clothing-related Discoveries: (1) The reverse twist solution to "dead fish" tie knots. (2) The "Tie Trap" by Capriccio.

Favorite Place to Wear Best Clothes: 1st: The Bristol Hotel, Paris. 2nd: The Lotus Club, E. 66 Street. New York.

Hobbies: Writing. Restaurant- and museum-going. Tinkering with nascent website.

Latest Writings: "The 2,461 Essential Books"; "Class Book '64" (a memoir); "Books I Have Not Read."

In Progress: Extreme Literacy: How to Read a Book (So It Stays Read!)

Car: 12 cylinder '86 Jaguar XJSC, black with tan interior.

Watch: '49 yg Patek Philippe with brown crocodile band and blued sweep second hand.

Favorite Magazines: Commentary; The New York Review of Books

Favorite Painting: Lavender Mist, Jackson Pollock.

Favorite Northern California restaurant: 1st: Cyrus, Healdsburg. 2nd: Chez Panisse, Berkeley. 3rd: The Fifth Floor, San Francisco

Favorite New York restaurant: Cafe des Artistes

Favorite Las Vegas restaurant: Picasso

Favorite All-time Restaurant: the Spring/Summer pavilion at Le Bristol, Paris

Favorite Conundrum: The mind-body problem.

Favorite Movies: Shoot the Piano Player; The Running Jumping & Standing Still Film; Charley Varrick; The Killing; Beat the Devil; The Third Man; To Catch a Thief; The Seventh Seal; Manhattan.

Favorite Music: "Everything Happens to Me," Paul Desmond (with Don Elliott). "Ceora," Lee Morgan. The Creation, Haydn. Goldberg Variations, Bach. The Firebird Suite, Stavinsky. Trois Gymnopedies, Erik Satie.

Favorite performers: Johnny Hartman; June Christy; Jackie MacLean; Art Blakey; The Philadephia Orchestra (Eugene Ormandy); Glenn Gould; Vladimir Horowitz.

Favorite Novelist: 1st: Joseph Conrad; 2nd: Saul Bellow

Favorite Poet: 1st: Robert Frost; 2nd: T.S. Eliot; 3rd: Robert Lowell; 4th: Paul Verlaine. 

Reading Now: Bernard Malamud's short stories; Faulkner's As I Lay Dying; Nero Wolfe mysteries by Rex Stout; Jed Perl on the New York School.

I Regret: (1) Not taking copious notes at lectures by G.E.M. Anscombe, Michael Dummet, David Pears, and (especially) Donald Davidson. (2) Heaping opprobrium on the Rat Pack instead of taking every opportunity to catch their act. (3) Not dining more often with Masa, a fault I'm doing my best to make up for with Julian Serrano. 

I Apologize for: (1) Insinuating that Miss Kyne didn't understand existentialism. (2) Not knowing that Lenny Bruce was an anti-Semite.

I Miss: The pre-Tina Brown New Yorker. Robert W. Gates' Clothiers. L'Etoile. The Bombay Bicycle Riding Club. The Cinema Guild and Studio, Telegraph Avenue, Berkeley. The Captain's Cabin. Jeanette Lascoumes.

Edit: To add a second "p" to "opprobrium."


----------



## guitone (Mar 20, 2005)

"(2) Not knowing that Lennie Bruce was an anti-Semite."

Really, I never knew that, and of course you mean Semite in it's broadest meaning, arab and jew alike, I would assume.

guit


----------



## guitone (Mar 20, 2005)

Well, the comment about Lenny Bruce being an anti-semite didn't make sense to me so I started as search and the only think I can come up with for this comment is a stage act where he is reciting as an SS officer. From what I have read it seems Lenny thought much of his trouble was because he was a Jew.

"Although Lenny was arrested several times, ostensibly for obscenity, his actual offense was blasphemy, as in his routine, â€œReligions, Inc.,â€ and he knew it. â€œThe reason Iâ€™ve been busted a lot these last couple of years is because of [my] religious point of view. Thatâ€™s what itâ€™s all been about.â€ In December 1962, Lenny was performing at the Gate of Horn in Chicago. He had been reading a study of anti-Semitism by Jean-Paul Sartre, and he was intrigued by the implications of a statement by Adolf Eichmann, orchestrator of the Holocaust, that he would have been â€œnot only a scoundrel, but a despicable pigâ€ if he hadnâ€™t carried out Hitlerâ€™s orders. Lenny wrote a piece for The Realist, â€œLetter From a Soldierâ€™s Wifeâ€--namely, Mrs. Eichmann--pleading for compassion to spare her husbandâ€™s life. Now, on stage, he credited Thomas Mertonâ€™s poem about the Holocaust, and requested that all the lights go off except one dim blue spot. Then he began what was perhaps his most audacious satire, speaking with a German accent: â€œMy name is Adolf Eichmann. And the Jews came every day to what they thought would be fun in the showers. People say I should have been hung. *Nein.* Do you recognize the whore in the middle of you--that you would have done the same if you were there yourselves? My defense: I was a soldier. I saw the end of a conscientious dayâ€™s effort. I watched through the portholes. I saw every Jew burned and turned into soap. Do you people think yourselves better becasue you burned your enemies at long distance with missiles without ever seeing what you had done to them? Hiroshima *auf Wiedersehen.* [German accent ends.] If we would have lost the war, they would have strung [President Harry] Truman up by the balls...â€ Lenny was arrested for obscenity that night. One of the items in the police report complained: â€œThen talking about the war he stated, â€˜If we would have lost the war, they would have strung Truman up by the balls.â€™â€ The head of the vice squad warned the manager of the Gate of Horn: â€œIf this man ever uses a four-letter word in this club again, Iâ€™m going to pinch you and everyone in here. If he ever speaks against religion, Iâ€™m going to pinch you you and everyone in here. Do you understand? Youâ€™ve had good people here. But he mocks the pope--and Iâ€™m speaking as a Catholic--Iâ€™m here to tell you your license is in danger. Weâ€™re going to have someone here watching every show.â€ Chicago had the largest membership in the Roman Catholic Church of any archdiocese in the country. Lennyâ€™s jury consisted entirely of Catholics. The judge was Catholic. The prosecutor and his assistant were Catholic. On Ash Wednesday, the judge removed the spot of ash from his forehead and ordered the bailiff to instruct all the others to do likewise. The sight of a judge, two prosecutors and twelve juurors, every one with a spot of ash on their foreheads, had the surrealistic flavor of a wild Brucean image. In San Francisco, a jury had found Lenny not guilty of obscenity--arresting officers admitted on the witness stand that his material didnâ€™t arouse their pririent interest--but in Chicago, the judge refused to permit that line of cross-examaination by the defense. Lenny wondered, âœWhatâ€™s wrong with appealing to the prurient interest? We appeal to the *killing* interest.â€"

guit


----------



## kidkim2 (May 31, 2004)

Well, I'm the last person to lecture on this subject--but maybe I ought to explain my cryptic reference to Lenny Bruce. 

It was the occasion of my first lesson in irony.

In the early 'fifties, through a route too improbable to recount, I became briefly an eleven-year-old "hipcat." This occurred despite the fact that I had lived most of my callow life in a lily-white, entirely conventional middle class California exurb where "avant garde" meant "Mambo with Perez Prado." Nevertheless, to my parents' alarm, Charlie Parker (who had died only a few months earlier), Max Roach, Dizzy Gillespie, and, to a lesser extent, the West Coast jazz musicians associated with Howard Rumsey became my idols. I took up the saxophone, and every night I tuned in to the DJs Jerry Dean, Jimmy Lyons, Al ("Jazzbo") Collins, and (later) Pat Henry on KROW. I aspired to a beret, dark glasses with heavy frames, and goatee--all of which, needless to say, were far beyond my pre-teen grasp.

I'll never forget the first time one of my favorite DJs played a comic interview with "Shorty Pederstein," a fictional jazz musician--one of the tracks on an anonymous EP called "Interviews of Our Time." When my English teacher found out about my enthusiasm, which was by then shared by several of my equally mellow buddies, she suggested that I bring the record to class. 

Along with "Shorty Perstein," the record included a bit called "Interview with Dr. Sholem Stein," a brutal parody of Talmudic scholarship. You have to realize that, living as I did in a pure white, almost entirely Protestant California suburb, a place where even the few Catholics were considered exotic, I knew no more about the Talmud--or Judaism, or, for that matter, Lenny Bruce--than I did about quantum mechanics.

Thinking she would try to share one of her students' enthusiasms, Miss Kyne cranked up her phonograph and played "Shorty Pederstein" aloud for the class, and she threw in "Sholem Stein" to boot. Most of my classmates and I were, of course, entirely ignorant of Jews or Judaism, and, to tell the truth, just about everything else. To me, "Sholem Stein" was nothing more than an hilarious send-up of a boring old pedant.

To Vivian Shay (who knew?) it was something very, very different. To convey the intensity of the firestorm that innocent episode stirred up in the Wonder Bread-and-mayonnaise community of Pleasant Hill, California in the mid-'fifties is far beyond my powers of narration. 

Some time later, Lenny Bruce's authorship was revealed. In my home town, where no one at that time would have recognized Lenny Bruce's name, it was assumed that the record had been cut by an anti-Semite. That a Jew--the hippest of them all!--could have been behind it became to me (even then, years before I heard the term "ethnic self-loathing") the first and cruelest irony of my ignorant young life.


----------



## undarted (Jul 5, 2005)

Age: 25
Home: Tenafly, NJ
Education: BA - History
Occupation: Writer
Status: Free
Music: 20s and 30s prewar, dixieland jazz, marc bolan (t.rex)
Movie: Once Upon a Time in America
Hair: overgrown mullet
Favorite Ties: narrow silk or wool knit
Favorite Sportcoats: Harris Tweed
Favorite Shoes: New Balance 990
Watch: Hamilton Khaki
Car: Mini Cooper
Favorite Drink: Boddington's
Favorite Food: IN-N-OUT double-doubles
Favorite New York Restaurant: Tehuitzingo
Favorite Poet: Nasir Jones
Favorite Book: Book of Disquiet
Biggest Regret: not asking suzie jenkins to the prom
Pets: deceased
Afraid of: clowns
Magazines: Economist
Best vacation: anywhere the hell away from new jersey


----------



## boomerchop (Nov 30, 2005)

Age: 49

Home: Brick ranch in central Virginia

Furniture: an eclectic mix from around the world, mostly early American, with oriental, italian, and egyptian influences. The "sea captain" look.

Education: BS Ottawa Univ, Ottawa, KS; MS NPS, Monterey, CA

Occupation: Retired Navy Officer, currently middle school math teacher

Status: Married &gt;27 years, no children.

Favorite trousers: wool dress, pleated, no cuffs.

Favorite Shoes: new Allen Edmonds chili Birminghams, I need more nice shoes, what a revelation!

Favorite Watch: an old Seiko automatic diver that has accompanied me on many adventures but sadly no longer wants to run.

Haircut: short military all over

Favorite coat: a Navy Pea Coat, what else?

Favorite shirts: crisp white dress shirts, traditional

Jackets: two tailor made from a visit to Hong Kong that I can now get into again as a result of losing weight, several tweed and herringbone, all SB.

Suits : 3, all DB (must be the military influence) wool cashmere Zegna, blue with light grey pinstripe, charcoal with brown pinstripe.

Sporting interests : scuba diving, bicycling (Rivendell road for myself, Santana Noventa tandem to share with the wife.)

Jewelry: watches, wedding ring, cufflinks

Car: Toyota Camry

Music: Classical (sing baritone with Jefferson Choral Society and play bassoon), classic rock (Yes, Queen, Jethro Tull, Emerson, Lake and Palmer, etc.)

Politics: Middle of the road

Worst fashion mistake: Probably didn't know enough about fashion to realize I was making a mistake. Tails at my day wedding? The reception was at night.

Best vacation: Florence, Italy

Favorite Drink: ginger beer

Favorite Foods: Italian, REAL Italian at a little trattoria on a piazza.....

Magazines: Smithsonian, National Geographic, Fine Woodworking, Velonews, Cycle Sport.

Biggest regret: Not seeing more of Scotland when I was deploying out of there on the submarine.

Future plans: See Scotland.....



"...without a Respectable Navy, Alas America!"
Captain John Paul Jones, 17 October 1776, in a letter to Robert Morris.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

> quote:_Originally posted by kidkim2_
> 
> I Regret: (1) Not taking copious notes at lectures by G.E.M. Anscombe, Michael Dummet, David Pears, and (especially) *Donald Davidson*.


*jealous*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 12, 2005)

ok I'm im:

Ageerilously-close-to-30

Home: currently an apartment in sunny Saigon South. Born in Adelaide, Australia, lived in Los Angeles for a while, moved to Melbourne. Stint in Singapore before here. I guess one of those places qualifies as home. I tell people Im from Melbourne...

Education: yup, got one of those

Occupation: i run a PR agency

Status: involved

Favourite trousers: 8 yr old battered Diesel jeans

Favourite Shoes: i love my Chucks

Watch/s: Brietling, Skagen, couple of Timex's

Favourite jumpers: really fine Burberry that I love. 

Haircut: sort of messy

favourite coat: Country Road driving coat

favourite shirt: dunno, have too many 

Jackets: hmm have a few - generally too hot to wear them here. Have a vintage zegna i bought in holland, have a few made by local tailors.

suits : a bunch. my suiting exploits well documented 

Sporting intrests : martial arts, motorsport, cricket, Australian football I guess.

Jewelry: nil

Car: i miss driving. past cars include Mitsubishi FTO, Skyline GTST, Suzuki GTi, and the awesome Datsun 1600. I loved my Datto. These days you can find me cruising around Saigon on either my Honda Chaly or on a vintage Suzuki bike (1967 K10)

Music: i like it the music

Politics: i think the US is repeating its Vietnam mistakes in Iraq. Where does that put me?

Worst fashion Mistake: that whole teenage hip hop thing. didnt take my baseball cap off for like 6 yrs.

biggest regret: telling my old boss what i thought of new boss


----------



## kidkim2 (May 31, 2004)

AlanC--

There's a brief mention of Davidson in my "Class Book '64," which I've posted on my website. (The site is not really all the way up yet. In particular, the essays do not have the photos that are integral to them, but you're welcome to take a look anyway, if you wish.)

Scroll down through "The 2,461 Essential Books" and the other essays till you get to "Class Book '64," a lengthy memoir I wrote in response to one of the usual college-reunion appeals. You'll find a little bit on Davidson about 3/4 of the way through. I'm afraid it isn't much. In the future, I may do a piece on him and the other analytic philosophers who graced the university in the late 'fifties and early 'sixties--a sort of Fly and the Fly Bottle on training wheels.

Davidson's widow contacted me a year or so ago. She was interested in reconstructing
her husband's class on "Philosophy and Literature." (As you may know, he took a Masters in lit before his philosophy Ph.D.) Red-faced, I had to confess to her that various senior-year traumas had kept me from making useful notes. (Darn you, Judith Gilson!)

A mildly amusing clothing-related anecdote about David Pears is floating around one of these fora. I'll try to track down the darned thing and post it too.

https://post-classicaldiversions.typepad.com/


----------



## Badrabbit (Nov 18, 2004)

I hope that you guys mean sweaters when you say jumpers.

Otherwise, I think you all probably look funny in one of these.



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Women thrive on novelty and are easy meat for the commerce of fashion. Men prefer old pipes and torn jackets. 
Anthony Burgess


----------



## AMVanquish (May 24, 2005)

I thought they were talking about the sailor suits with the scarf.


----------



## FMINUS (Jan 9, 2006)

Age:25

Home: 2 story 5 bedroom home in Chino Hills, CA

Education: BA in finance, minor management/accounting Masters in Business Admin. Working on my PHD in Econ

Occupation: Investment Banker Goldman Sachs, about to switch to Wells Fargo!

Status: Married no kids

Favourite trousers: None (suits only!)

Favourite Shoes: Ferragamo Tramezzas, Santoni

Watch/s: Tag Link, Tag Link Calibre 36

Favourite jumpers: None

Haircut: short â€“ slightly longer on top

favourite coat: Baldessarini casual coat

favourite shirt: White 

Jackets: Brioni unlined jacket

suits : 20, all but one single breasted â€“ Baldessarini, HF, GA Black label, Burberry, Banana Republic, E Zegna, D&G, Brooks B (cant think of any more)

Sporting interests : none

Jewelry: wedding ring

Car: Ferrari F430, Acura TSX, Acura NSX, Toyota Tacoma 

Music: Blues, Jazz, Punk

Politics: N/A
Worst fashion mistake: wearing Doc Marten boots with my suit in High School!
biggest regret: not buying house with a bigger closet!


----------



## tbabes (Feb 28, 2006)

Age: 33
Home: 4 Bedroom Colonial North/Northwest Philadelphia suburbs
Education: BS West Point, MBA Villanova
Occupation: Director of Process Improvement (BioPharm) - Former paratrooper in the 82d Airborne
Status: Married seven years, two children (ages 3 & 2 weeks!)
Favorite Article of Clothing: Black Zegna Cashmere Overcoat
Favorite Trousers: Wool, Pleated, Cuffs (Zegna). Have more Saks store label than Zegna in the closet!
Favorite Sweater: Brioni wool (polo, crew, v-neck) -- hit a big sale last year!
Favorite Sport Coat: Purple Label Cashmere/Silk 3-button light brown
Favorite Shirt: Zegna, although Canali is growing on me
Favorite Suit: Navy Burberry wool 2-button, SB
Tux: Jhane Barnes
Favorite Shoes: Allen Edmonds, 10 pair (Bradely Cordovan tops the list) although just ordered first pair of Aldens (Blucher Cap Toe Medallion Cordovan)

Favorite Song: Breed (Nirvana)
Favorite Movies: The Fog of War, Unforgiven
Favorite Food: Foie Gras
Favorite Wine: 1970 Mouton Rothschild
Political Leanings: Very Fiscally Conservative, Socially Liberal (where's my Party?)
Jewelry: Wedding Ring, West Point Ring
Haircut: Still (pretty much) within Army regulations!
Favorite Restaurant: Le Bec-Fin, Pif (BYOB)
Magazines: The Wine Advocate, GQ, Mix
Hobbies: Play guitar in rock band, wine, Thomas & Friends
Pets: 2 Dogs (Black & Chocolate Labs)
Car: Honda Accord
Fashion Mistake: Wearing Bates Lites (hi-gloss "pleather" oxfords) with my dress blues at our wedding!

BTW, my first post to the forum. Just discovered this place last week; what a great resource!

Brian


----------



## DressPRMex (Jun 20, 2005)

Age: 33

Home: La Condesa, Mexico City

Education: Bachelor in Communication Studies, NYU

Occupation: PR and Image Consultant

Status: Married, no children

Favourite trousers: Bespoke

Favourite Shoes: Edward Green, Kiton

Watches: One Rolex, One Movado, One Citizen

Haircut: short. Let it do what it wants.

favourite shirts: Madariaga bespoke

Suits: 34, half bespoke, half OTR and MTM. Ranging from beige to black (only for weddings). Kiton, if I could afford it. Zegna Couture, in the meantime.

Sporting intrests: Formula 1 and Soccer. Is there anything else???

Jewelry: My wedding band.

Car: Black Jetta Highline VR6. Haven't found anything (affordable) that I like better.

Music: I own more than 1000 CDs which range from classical to hip-hop.

Politics: Social Democrat.

Worst fashion mistake: Too many designer clothes in my 20s.

Favorite Drink: 7 Leguas White Tequila. Simply the best.

Favoirte Foods: Soft Shell Crab

Magazines: F1 Racing.

Biggest regret: Not knowing how to save money


----------



## LabelKing (Sep 3, 2002)

> quote:_Originally posted by Badrabbit_
> 
> I hope that you guys mean sweaters when you say jumpers.
> 
> ...


That picture reminds me of Balthus.

*'Naturally, love's the most distant possibility.'*

*Georges Bataille*


----------



## Stuttjukken (Jan 14, 2006)

Age: 39.
Home: A house in a farmer area outside Bergen, Western Norway.
Education: Agricultur.
Occupation: Busdriver in Bergen.
Status: Lucky singel, no kids of course.
Favorite suits: CavaliÃ©re (Swedish), black and navy.
Favorite shirts: Bison cotton shirts, Selje uniformshirts.
Favorite trousers: Polywool and wool trousers (Kloever, Ritex, Carabou, Berserk), black, navy, charcoal, dark brown and olive.
Favorite shoes: Dale black shoes.
Favorite tie: Da Vinci black tie.
Haircut: Short to regular cut.
Music: Classic to pop.
Car: Suzuki Baleno 1998. (Buses: Volvo, Scania, but they are not mine, of course).
Politics: Center to right.
Interests: Photographing, mountain hiking ( ).

Short and stout/heavyweight busdriver in Bergen, Norway. My favorite clothes are polywool trousers.


----------



## maxnharry (Dec 3, 2004)

Age: 39
Home: Victorian in Norfolk, VA
Education: BBA Hofstra, MBA Naval Postgraduate
Occupation: Career Navy Officer
Status: Married eleven years, three children
Favorite Article of Clothing: bespoke cashmere bridgecoat
Favorite Trousers: Wool, Pleated, Cuffs-WW Chan 
Favorite Sweater: Lambourne/Ballantyne
Favorite Sport Coat: Oxxford Cashmere
Favorite Shirt: Jantzen
Favorite Suit: Charcoal WW Chan
Tux: bespoke Polidoro Napoli-Mess Dress
Favorite Shoes: Edward Green, Grenson
Favorite Song: Won't Get Fooled Again
Favorite Movies: Goldfinger
Favorite Food: Lobster
Political Leanings: Very Fiscally Conservative, Socially Liberal (there seem to be alot of us here)
Jewelry: Wedding Ring, watch 
Haircut: Regulation
Favorite Restaurant: Peter Luger
Magazines: Wired, The Economist, Forbes
Hobbies: running, travel, readinng
Car: Toyota Land Cruiser 
Fashion Mistake: Wearing the polo/khaki "uniform" everywhere before finding this board.


----------



## guitone (Mar 20, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by maxnharry_
> 
> Favorite Restaurant: Peter Luger


Is Peter Luger now a chain, I only know of the two, the original in Williamsburg NY and one in Great Neck, NY?

guit


----------



## maxnharry (Dec 3, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by guitone_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No it's not. It's just that the Williamsburg location is my favorite restaurant. Am originally from NY.


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

Age: 51
Home: Floral Park, NY (Long Island)
College: BS and MBA - St. John's University
Occupation: Senior Examiner, NYSE
Status: Married, 2 daughters (in their 20's)
Favorite shoes: Alden shell cordovan monkstrap
Favorite trousers: Brooks flannel (pleated [)])
Watch: Movado
Haircut: Standard short
Suits: 8 (2 Paul Stuart, 6 Brooks)
Favorite coat: Brooks vicuna cashmere
Favorite shirt: Brooks (notice a pattern here?)
Favorite tie: Bow tie
Jewelery: Wedding ring permanently welded to my finger by my wife
Favorite movie: How to Murder Your Wife 
Car: 2003 Mercedes ML 320
Music: Boroque, classic rock
Politics: Moderate Republican
Sports: Running, bicycling
Furniture: Chippendale
Magazine: Bon Appetit
Favorite restaurants: Cafe des Artistes, One If By Land, Two If By Sea
Favorite vacation: Any trip to Gettysburg or Vermont. Hawaii with wife and a group from my running club.
Biggest clothing regret: My notch collar tuxedo. Actually, I like the damn thing. [:0]


----------



## guitone (Mar 20, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by maxnharry_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me too, grew up in Far Rockaway. The first time I went to Peter Luger I was amazed at how the sliced steak just melted in my mouth, and the tomatoe and onions, oh boy.

guit


----------



## briiian13 (Oct 24, 2005)

ok, i'll go for it; i'll use the above template:

Age: 33
Home: Currently in Fullerton
College: BA Biology (CSUN)
Occupation: IBM (Deployment Lead for WaMu Occasio Projects)
Status: Married to the MOST BEAUTIFUL woman in the world.
Favorite shoes: Gucci medallion. Not own: Santoni FAM burnished brown split toe blucher or VASS Red Cognac Budapest U Last.
Favorite trousers: No favorite, just whatever matches my outfit at the time.
Watch: I own a Kenneth Cole dress watch, nice, I had a Movado and a swiss army watch long time ago. 
Haircut: Standard I guess.
Suits: 2, 4 sportcoats
Favorite coat: Navy cashmere
Favorite shirt: tshirts, nice and comfy
Favorite tie: a purply, blue, red, brown striped tie i own. sounds nasty but trust me it looks good.
Jewelery: Wedding ring scarred and nicked by years of working in server rooms.
Favorite movie: the Star Wars saga, The Pianist
Car: 01 red Toyota celica all beat up.
Music: Christian music. gospel songs
Politics: conservative to moderate
Sports: 9 ball billiards and chess (dont play billiards much these days though). not a sport, huh? ok, walking? used to pump iron alot. many years ago some people called me the korean schwartzenegger, that was 10 years ago, now it's common to see big koreans around. im just fat and lumpy now.
Furniture: crate and barrel, zgallerie, etc. overpriced i know, my wife wants it so i have no choice. many filler items by ikea.
Magazine: i like fashion magazines actually
Favorite restaurants: Taka Sushi on van nuys blvd. the best in L.A.
Favorite vacation: My wife and I are going to Israel in a few weeks. not on vacation, but to be inspired and to visit the places Jesus Christ was at.
Biggest clothing regret: Mani suit. 500 dollars and I cannot even put the coat on anymore.
Happiest moment in my life: Two, when I married my wife and when I came to know Jesus Christ as my Lord and Saviour.


----------



## wyvern73 (Oct 8, 2004)

Age:32

Home: Chicago, IL

Education: JD, BA (History)

Occupation: lawyer

Status: single

Favorite trousers: Bills M2s or Levis 550s

Favorite Shoes: Bean blucher mocs

Watch/s: beat up old Timex

Favorite jumpers: navy lambswool

Haircut: center left part , right now, petty shaggy, usually close on the sides and back

Favorite coat: barn coat

Favorite shirt: blue & white striped OCBD 

Jackets: 3-b sack navy blazer, 2-b sack grey herringbone tweed, 3-b tan broken bone hacking jacket, 2-b camel hair, 2-b blue & white seersucker

Suits: 3-b sack grey chalk stripe, 2-b grey, 3-b navy

Car: VW Jetta (but I really want a Jeep Wrangler)

Politics: crunchy conservative, with libertarian sympathies


----------



## Uncle Remus (Aug 31, 2005)

Interchange?


----------



## tiger02 (Dec 12, 2004)

Name: Tom Viscelli
Age: 26
Home: Idar-Oberstein, Rheinland-Pfaltz, Germany. Grew up in Jersey
College: AB Anthropology
Occupation: Captain, US Army. Informations Operation Coordinator for a heavy Brigade deployed in support of OIF
Status: Looking, but not too hard
Favorite shoes: chocolate suede monkstraps. Next: Vass London U Last
Favorite trousers: Sky blue linen Varvatos
Watch: Poljot Strela 
Haircut: within regs, barely.
Favorite Suit: John Kent bespoke for some dude named Gordon
Favorite coat: Vintage Brioni overcoat; chocolate velvet sportcoat from Riga
Favorite shirt: white herringbone from FIH Ties
Favorite tie: tough one. Pink square pattern 4 fold from FIH Ties, if I have to choose
Jewelery: occasionally
Favorite movie: Right now? Rounders, The Score, Seven Samurai
Car: '98 2.8L BMW Z3...teal
Music: rock, jazz, etc
Politics: socialist libertarian
Sports: baseball, softball, kickball
Furniture: Army supplied, for now
Magazine: New Yorker, Atlantic Monthly, Economist
Favorite restaurant: Don Alfonso 1890, in San Agata dei Due Golfi. Not even close.
Favorite vacation: Way too many to choose 
Biggest clothing regret: Also too many to choose. 
Stag Party: I am not at liberty to discuss. 
Sweater: J Crew handmade in Ireland cable knit
Tux: notch lapel that served me well through HS and college. Now dress blues. Next, bespoke
Wine: Chateau Brun, St. Emilion; Sol de Landoc, Daumas Gassac, Languedoc


----------



## Badrabbit (Nov 18, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by tiger02_
> Politics: socialist libertarian


What in the world is a socialist libertarian? That's an oxymoron if I've ever heard one.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Women thrive on novelty and are easy meat for the commerce of fashion. Men prefer old pipes and torn jackets. 
Anthony Burgess


----------



## globetrotter (Dec 30, 2004)

Tom - did you recently make Captain?


----------



## tiger02 (Dec 12, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by Badrabbit_
> 
> What in the world is a socialist libertarian? That's an oxymoron if I've ever heard one.


As others have mentioned, fiscally conservative--mostly--and socially liberal--sometimes; with a good dose of realism thrown in.

Zach--yeah, Dec 1. The picture in the Temp StyleForum is from my promotion. Party consisted of Haxe near beer, Pizza Inn pizza, and a Gloria de Cubana, Churchill-size. Not the biggest bash ever.

Tom


----------



## globetrotter (Dec 30, 2004)

although I am sure we had this thread a year or so ago...

Name: Zach Selch
Age: 39
Home: 200 year old house (rented) in a little village outside of NYC
College: University of Jerusalem
Occupation: International Sales Manager
Status: Married with 4 year old
Favorite shoes: black, cordovan, bespoke vass budapest ankle boots
Favorite suit: charcoal 3 piece kachins bespoke
Watch: 1920's pilot watch
Haircut: short clean, 2mm on sides, slightly longer on top
Favorite coat: tabaco collored cashmere bespoke single breasted kachins
Favorite shirt: have about 30 identical ocean blue bespoke with barell cuffs, and about 30 with striped bodies and contrasting collars and cuffs, all from maharaja in mumbia. 
Favorite tie: dark blue silk with small paisly pattern. next purchase 7 fold carlo franco charcoal cashmere
Jewelery: wedding ring, watch, one pair of antique silver sphere cuff links, small gold lapel pin - combat pin from old airborne military unit
Favorite movie: cincinatti kid, seven samuria, 
Car: maroon 2000 tourous
Music: rock from about 79-83. early jazz, kids music
Politics: politically incorrect - socially libral, fiscally conservative, believe that there will be a confrontation with the muslim world that will be the next big war, and that it will happen in the next 50 years. 
Sports: study a martial art, try to get my fat, lazy ass to the gym to lift weights as often as possible, chase after a 4 year old boy on a mission of world conquest. 
Furniture: ikea, with a few choice exotic antiques mixed in
Magazine: New Yorker, Atlantic Monthly, Economist, new york, GQ, Esquire, Men's fitness, Men's Health (if you spent as much time on planes as me, you would want a lot of magazines, too)
Favorite restaurant: Sriprapathai
Favorite vacation: time on an eastern island in thailand
Biggest clothing regret: in 88 I wore dark blue machanics overalls very often.
Stag Party: too lame 
Sweater: thick charcoal cashmere, runner up, sweater made by my mother for my father in 1958
Tux: bespoke black DB
Wine: medoc. frankly, not that much a wine person, so it is is a 5-10 year old medoc, I am happy. much more a beer person.


----------



## maxnharry (Dec 3, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by tiger02_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats-Gotta Love The Pizza Inn!


----------



## tiger02 (Dec 12, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by maxnharry_
> Congrats-Gotta Love The Pizza Inn!


Hah! With real beer, it would be OK. Without, not a chance.


----------



## guitone (Mar 20, 2005)

> quote:_ believe that there will be a confrontation with the muslim world that will be the next big war, and that it will happen in the next 50 years.
> _


_

Unfortunately I agree with this, not sure of the time frame but it will happen and it will be very ugly, and it will be here in our homeland as well as in the ME.

guit_


----------



## Hanseat (Nov 20, 2004)

*Name:* Nils 
*Age:* 18
*Home:* apartment in a townhouse in Bremen, Germany (~550.000 inhabitants)
*Education:* Get my Abitur this year; then military service, then Law School
*Status:* Not enough time right now...
*Favorite shoes:* dark brown C&J Handgrade Audley's (marvellous christmas-gift)
*Favorite suit:* vintage navy worsted wool 6x2 Kiton... like a bulletproof sweater
*Watch:* Junkers pilot watch- hope to get a Nomos for graduation
*Haircut:* short on back and sides, top somewhat longer
*Favorite coat:* Gloverall navy duffle-coat
*Favorite shirt:* Barba Napoli pink and white stripes, cutaway-collar, barrel cuff (only downside); otherwise I like my Jantzen's
*Favorite tie:* Blue and purple basket-weave 3.25' Drake's from the Andover Shop; Beck's green Faconnable tie with huge white polka dots
*Jewelery:* no 
*Favorite movie:* Godfather 1+2 (how creative); Hero was good too; did like Lord of War as well- changes pretty constantly, first I have to get through more movies from different times to really know
*Car: *no
*Music:* Indie; Ben Harper; classical and baroque
*Politics:* echo globetrotter here 
*Sports:* Tennis, Squash (don't like indoor tennis); sailing if I get the chance to
*Furniture:* ikea and some other stuff but pretty average (excpt my huge desk)
*Magazine:* Economist, Die Zeit (weekly newspaper); Spiegel
Favorite restaurant: the chinese in the city where I can get decent food for a few euros
*Favorite vacation:* Roundtrip through the states with a good friend of mine; Interrail through Europe; cycling/ camping tours; need to go on the Transsib some time soon
*Biggest clothing regret:* horribly fitting jeans because everyone wore them (2 inches to wide at the waist for me- they s***)
*Sweater:* green Z Zegna fitted sweater
*Wine:* a) I'm german; b) I'm a high school student (age equivalent to college freshman)- cannot really appreciate a good wine yet c) I'm from Beckstown (Bremen)


----------



## globetrotter (Dec 30, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by tiger02_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


congrats!!


----------



## mannaman (Aug 26, 2005)

Age: 32
Education: Diplom Volkswirt (similar to Masters Degree in Economics)
Job: Market Analyses for aluminum products
Status: married
Favourite Suit style: three-button navy
Favourite Shirt: light blue, french cuffs, cutaway collar
Favourite Shoes: Alden Oxfords, Dinkelacker cordovan oxfords
Favourite Coat: Vintage burberry mac
Favourite Tie: Navy blue HÃ©rmes with black dots
Favourite Dish: fried salmon skin handroll
Favourite Place for vacations: Southern California
Favourite Metropolis: New York City
Favourite Computer: My iMac G5
Favourite Cellphone: Sony Ericsson K750i
Favourite Pro Team: New York Jets
Favourite College Team USC
Most embarrassing clothing incident: When my pants cracked during a meeting
Worst item ever bought: Scotland-style patterned Bogner Jacket
Worst food experience: Sushi at the Premium Outlet food court, Orlando
Favourite music: depending on the season, reggae, jazz
Favourite radio station: In the US, ESPN Radio, in Europe DLF (German talk radio)
Favourite Simpsons Character: Disco Stu
Worst movie: Gone with the wind
Best movie ever: Full metal jacket, lost in translation


----------



## RichardS (Nov 20, 2004)

> quote:Worst movie: Gone with the wind


Gable would say: "Frankly, my dear, I don`t give a damn![}]"

I like this movie.[^]


----------



## kidkim2 (May 31, 2004)

mannaman,

I'm with you on Gone with the Wind. But for goodness' sake don't tell my GF!

Mike


----------



## Financier (Mar 6, 2006)

Seems like a good enough way to begin posting on the forum. . .

Age: 34

Home: Traditional 4 BR in North Carolina

Education: B.A. and MBA from two well regarded public universities. Concentration in Finance in both cases

Status: Married, one toddler 

Occupation: Acquisition and turnarounds of private companies

Suits: former banker with a closet full of suits as a result. Mostly Hart Schaeffer Marx MTM. Best MTM I could find for the money. 

Favorite trousers: Cords

Favorite shirt: patterned buttondowns most days, esp. tattersal. Solid spread collar when wearing a suit

Favorite Coat: 3/4 length black brooks brothers overcoat

Favorite shoes: Mostly AEs. Havana Joe oxfords when in a work environment too dangerous for nice shoes (which is often). 

Favorite jumper: what's a jumper?

Sporting interests: playing is limited to racquetball these days. Avid ACC basketball fan, but little time to follow spectator sports.

Jewelry: wedding band. Nothing else. Ever. 

Watch: no interest in finer watches. couldn't tell you the brand of what I'm wearing without looking.

Cars: Volkswagen Passat and a Ford pickup, both paid for. 

Politics: Social liberal, fiscal conservative. Unabashed capitalist.


----------



## mannaman (Aug 26, 2005)

Part 2:
Politics: liberal
best watch ( that I own): Rolex Submariner
best watch ( that still waits for me): Jaeger LeCoultre Master Reveil
brand that makes me smile: Tumi
brand that makes me run away: Ferragamo
Totally dislikes: men in blingbling
Favourite burgers: Probably In'n Out, double double (aninal style!) and the Tommy's chili cheeseburger
most disappointing fashion item ever bought: Florsheim shoes (totally suck!)
Item I need daily: Collins Standard diary
Website I visit daily (except for professional purposes): Gentry Lanes blog, AAAC, Zeit.de
Biggest failure: screwed up the general economics exam as an undergraduate
Best dressed German: Ex-Chancellor Schroder, when he still had the brioni-deal going...
most show off German: Michel Friedmann (he is really trying too hard to look good, but he is an overachiever)


----------



## andrei67 (Dec 7, 2004)

This thread looks like "Who we are, what we wear. The Next Generation". But it seems that the old thread is archived and god knows how to find it - with the the Search Function not really... functioning[:0]


----------



## kidkim2 (May 31, 2004)

mannaman,

Great look! (Proving once again that the best adjuncts to classic attire are a sunlamp and an arched eyebrow . . .)


----------



## AMVanquish (May 24, 2005)

Mannaman,

Could you find out who makes Edmund Stoiber's three-piece suits? Are the tailors in Muenchen as good as fashion-forward Berlin? And what about President Kohler?


----------



## JMatt (Feb 16, 2006)

Age: 38

Home: van - down by the river. (in Indianapolis)

Education: J.D. from a state law school

Occupation: commercial litigation attorney

Status: Married, one child - with Cystic Fibrosis

Favourite trousers: Zanella cashmere blend

Favourite Shoes: Allen-Edmunds - but aspire to greater

Watch: Omega Constellation Chronograph

Haircut: Short. Receding. Had mullet in wedding picture

Favorite coat: Rarely wear one.

Favorite shirt: Jantzen

Jackets: olive Ralph Lauren raincoat; North Face expedition jacket (actually used by me on expedition) - not an urban pretender

Suits: 10. 1 Corneliani, 5 Abboud, 1 Jones New York, 1 Bill Blass, 2 even worse. (listed in reverse purchase order)

Sporting Interests: Backpacking, Racquetball, Sailing

Jewelry: Simple gold wedding band

Car: 2005 Chrysler SRT-8 (1 of 200); Porsche 911 C4S

Music: Virtually anything: Classical; country; pop; electronica; heavy metal - you name it.

Politics: Social liberal; Fiscal conservative

Worst fashion mistake: My tux has - GASP - notch lapels!!

Biggest regret: Waiting too many years before going back to law school. All the Allen-Edmunds shoes I've needlessly worn out do to poor care.


----------



## Hanseat (Nov 20, 2004)

@ kidkim2 That's not mannaman (good moniker as an economist btw.) but rather Michel Friedman he was reffering to. Friedman was the vice-president of the Central Consistory of Jews in Germany and the host of a very aggressive talk-show. He was widely regarded as the most arrogant and overall, let's say, least likeable public person in germany. He had a famous glare in his eyes- now we know why: He was a cocaine-addict to such a degree that he had an orgy with 7 hungarian prostitutes over several days but I'll spare you the details.
All that for a guy who was best at showing other people of how immoral and stupid they were- think of him as an extremly sharp Bill O`Reilly (on drugs). Needless to say he lost all offices and his reputation.

@ AMVanquish Sorry, don't know who makes Stoiber's suits right out of my head but I what I know is that all his shoes are from Eduard Meier (just as Arnie's btw.). And as they are not only very close to the Staatskanzlei (his office) but alsu custom-tailor suits it is distinct possibility he gets his suits from then too.


----------



## Tom Bell-Drier (Mar 1, 2006)

hey Jmatt I`m truly sorry to hear about your childs cystic fibrosis. Have you heard about the recent research undertaken by the University of North Carolina and the university of Sydney in Australia about a salt water spray that allows water to be drawn out of the lung tissue to ease the movement of mucus from the lungs.


----------



## kidkim2 (May 31, 2004)

Hanseat-

Thanks for the clarification. I see now that the pic is an illustration attached to mannaman's last item . . . Maybe I should take reading lessons!

Mike

"Mannaman" as in "manna from Heaven"?


----------



## JMatt (Feb 16, 2006)

> quote:_Originally posted by Tom Bell-Drier_
> 
> hey Jmatt I`m truly sorry to hear about your childs cystic fibrosis. Have you heard about the recent research undertaken by the University of North Carolina and the university of Sydney in Australia about a salt water spray that allows water to be drawn out of the lung tissue to ease the movement of mucus from the lungs.


Thanks for the kind words. I am painfully aware of virtually everything CF related. Things look better all the time, however, life for a CF child is like the scene in Raiders of the Lost Ark when Harrison Ford is running from the huge boulder that's trying to run him down. The question is how long can you last, and how far can you run before being overtaken.


----------



## mannaman (Aug 26, 2005)

Yes, Manna as manna from heaven. It's just a coincidence, but I use this nick for quite a while now and I do not want to get too confused. So I stick with it.

The guy on the picture is Michel Friedmann, a German lawyer and politician, who runs several shows on German newschannels. 

I don't like him too much. A couple of years ago I was overwhelmed by his style, but he still dresses like a 1985 wallstreet guy, that is a little bit too much for me. 

I have no clue where to buy Stoiber suits. But Munich is a great place to shop. Almost like DÃ¼sseldorf 
Especially shoe retailers are just great in Munich. They offer a wide selection of international brands, good accessories and a unique shopping experience.


----------



## gordgekko (Nov 12, 2004)

Age:34

Home: Northern Ontario, Canada

Education: Honours BA Psych

Occupation: Writer

Status: Happily single

Favorite pants: Light Brown

Favorite Shoes: Anything brown

Haircut: Black, short

Favorite coat: Black overcoat (ha!)

Favorite shirt: Anything french cuffed

Favorite Jacket: Dark brown

Favorite Suit : Charcoal

Sporting interests : Hockey, football

Jewelry: 1 ring, right RF, watch

Car: 2002 Nissan Sentra XE, 2003 Mazda Tribute SX

Music: Everything good

Magazine: Western Standard

Politics: Conservative-Libertarian

Biggest regret: So many, mostly that Italian girl I didn't date in second year

Proudest accomplishment: Surviving that night


---------------------
Ceterum censeo Carthaginem esse delendam


----------



## lovemeparis (May 20, 2006)

*Who are you???*



Uncle Remus said:


> Interchange?


This is a great thread...please continue.

:icon_smile_big::icon_smile_big::icon_smile_big:


----------



## Eremos (Apr 29, 2005)

Age: 31

Home: late Edwardian / early thirties terrrace in northeast London 

Education: first class student graduated with second class qualifications from third class institutions - economics, systems analysis and business management 

Occupation: entrepreneur (can you call yourself that nowadays?). IT management consulting business

Status: Married, two children

Favourite trousers: Cordings moleskins 

Favourite Shoes: semi-bespoke shoes from Shoogle / Jim Shoesmith

Watch: Rolex Explorer II (I know, I know, but it's built like a tank...), O&W beater 

Haircut: Short. 

Favorite coat: well broken into TM Lewin cord jacket 

Favorite shirt: disappointed Turnbull & Asser customer. Recently switched to Harvie & Hudson. 

Favorite luggage: combination of Briggs & Riley and Red Oxx 

Favorite vacation: Cairo 

Favorite movie: anything 'classic' like Top Gun, Karate Kid, Breakfast Club (I never outgrew the eighties...)

Favorite books: Tragedy and Hope 

Furniture: dark, heavy early Victorian pieces and threadbare Persian rugs, with selected modern European pieces

Magazines: Prospect, Vanity Fair, Intelligent Life, Health Service Journal, Strategy and Business as well as myriad of trade publications covering technology, human capital management, learning and development, etc.

Politics: Thought I was a Liberal. Recently found out that I may be Conservative. 

Biggest regret: Throwing away a pair of perfect chukkas thinking that they ae beyond repair (I was 20 at the time...)


----------



## HISMES PARIS (Mar 26, 2008)

This seems like a fun thread; maybe my post will revive it.

Age:22

Home: Condo in Miami, FL, although "home" is actually Boulder, CO

Education: BA in Business Economics from a small liberal arts college

Occupation: Analyst for a large investment bank

Status: Single

Favorite trousers: They aren't really trousers, but a nicely worn pair of Earnest Sewn jeans

Favorite shoes: Tan wholecut AE oxfords

Watch: Currently eyeing a Longines Grande Classique in stainless

Favorite jumpers: I don't wear a lot of "jumpers" in Miami

Haircut: short, with a messy side-part

Favorite coat: The lemon yellow coat of paint I'm going to put on my bedroom walls when I get a free weekend.

Favorite shirt: A bold blue check from TM Lewin.

Jackets: None; suits only.

Suits: All single breasted, all double vented, all flat front with cuffs. One charcoal, one navy, one brownish grey with a salmon pinstripe, and one light grey (with peak lapels).

Sporting intrests : Divided into two categories. What I like to do - cycling, tennis, running, snowboarding, rock and ice climbing, mountaineering. What I like to watch - Cycling, football, soccer.

Jewelry: Sterling money clip, if you count that as jewelry.

Car: '08 Subaru Legacy sedan.

Music: It varies; classic rock, hip-hop, acoustic guitar stuff, grunge rock, samba, forro, some jazz.

Politics: Fiscally conservative, liberal when it comes to foreign and environmental policy, and to paraphrase an earlier response, a firm believer in the power of the free markets.

Worst fashion mistake: I've had plenty. Patchwork madras pants was one (don't tell the trad forum crowd), a polo shirt with palm trees painted on was another.

Biggest regret: Not taking high school more seriously.

Magazines : GQ, Power & Motoryacht, Travel + Leisure

Holiday destination I havent been to but must get 'round to: Probably Australia, although Italy is up there as well.

Next item of clothing on my shopping list: A brown belt to match my brown oxfords (I know that's boring, so I'll add that I love these shoes and would pull the trigger if Brooks had them in 13).


----------



## Bishop of Briggs (Sep 7, 2007)

Badrabbit said:


> What in the world is a socialist libertarian? That's an oxymoron if I've ever heard one.


Followers of Proudhon, Lysander Spooner and Benjamin Tucker call themselves libertarian socialists or left libertarians. It's good to see so many libertarians (fiscally conservative, socially liberal) here. I'm an Austrian School libertarian who has a "crunchy conservative" lifestyle.


----------



## Grayson (Feb 29, 2008)

Age:44

Home: Atlanta, Georgia USA

Education: Bachelors Degree Electronics Engineering

Occupation: Sales (Cisco) and on side run my own website business

Status: Married with no children

Favourite trousers: Lucky jeans

Favourite Shoes: Allen Edmonds Park Avenues

Watch/s: Omega Speedmaster

Favourite sweaters: Cashmere turtlenecks or merino commando sweaters

Haircut: short and choppy with just a touch of pomade (see avatar and profile)

favourite coat: Cooper A-2 or long cashmere black overcoat

favourite shirt: J. Harrington custom broadcloth dress shirts (identical tailoring in white, blue, burgundy stripe)

Jackets: Cashmere (black and camel) sportcoats; black HSM and houndstooth BB blazers; and a few HSM & RL silk-blends/tropicals for summer wear in the US South

suits : Grey herringbone and glen-plaid HSM MtM 3-piece; 1 black Armani 2-piece; Navy E Zegna two-piece; 1 tan tropical and 1 dark teal 2-piece customs from Hong Kong

Sporting intrests : golf, flyfishing, and classic US muscle cars.

Jewelry: wedding band only.

Car: Acura TL

Music: Eclectic

Politics: Left leaning Patriot (Left for the US anyway; probably middle-of-the-road elsewhere)

Worst fashion Mistake: Tennis shorts worn off the court - 1984-85... at least I had the legs for it.

biggest regret: Making good money before I discovered what I really wanted to do.

_(see my profile for more)_


----------



## ajo (Oct 22, 2007)

Age:50

Home: Currenlty renting in Canberra, have owned in past will own again once market stabalises.

Education:Year 10 Then BA Communications UTS, Master of Visual Cultural Research(just completed) ANU

Occupation Freelance writer/ Univesity Lecturer/ educator.

Status: Married with boy aged 13(help!)

Favourite trousers: Double pleats and cuffed, preferably black wool or cotton depends on the weather doesn't it.

Favourite Shoes: RM Williams Simpsons, just got a new pair of Mallee boots for every day wear. 

Socks: Anything loud by Marcoliani.

Watch/s:a.b.art, Omega Constellation 

Favourite jumpers:Crew neck Merino wool

Haircut: need one

Favourite coat: Anything that keeps me warm in Canberra winters

Favourite shirt:anything pure cotton. 

Suits :3,(currently) One black, grey worsted wool 1950’s box cut, and new one grey blue pin stripe 110g great for summer, all single breasted. (This is the virtue of being in the creative class, that suits aren’t required every day. I would have to say the best one I ever owned was a Hardy Amis 3 piece black with fine white pinstripe, worsted wool I found it in an op shop in Melbourne in 1979)

Sporting interests : Former player of rugby, second row/breakaway. Now watch son play and have hope for the Wallabies as we have new coach. NZ loss is Australia’s gain. Mind you the second half against the Irish was terrible. Also passionate West Tigers supporter. As for the cricket well forget that. 

Jewelrylain gold 18c band on left hand, melted both mothers rings, plus her favourite aunts and had one each made for me and wife. 

Car: Don’t drive enough idiots on road as is.

Music: Blue Note Jazz from 1950 to 1968, Jarraett and anything on ECM, Miles Davis, Mahler, Prog Rock and Punk. Just saw Sonny Rollins two weeks ago the man is 77 and plays like a god! 

Polatics: Left of left.

Worst fashion Mistake:you think I would confess that here! 

Biggest regret: 1st marriage, the less said about that ***** the better.


----------



## ajo (Oct 22, 2007)

Bishop of Briggs said:


> Followers of Proudhon, Lysander Spooner and Benjamin Tucker call themselves libertarian socialists or left libertarians. It's good to see so many libertarians (fiscally conservative, socially liberal) here. I'm an Austrian School libertarian who has a "crunchy conservative" lifestyle.


Good Day Bishop
Read your post, and i must admit this forum never ceases to amaze me. In particular Proudhon, being quoted in public havent heard that name mentioned for years in polite conversation.

Had a look at the Austrian School and would like your recommendation on where to begin to read on the subject.
thanks


----------



## Bishop of Briggs (Sep 7, 2007)

Age: 46

House: Townhouse in London

Occupation: NOT A CLERGYMAN! :icon_smile_big:

Education: B.Sc (Hons)

Marital status: Living with partner of 15 years

Children: None that I know off

*Favourites*

Coats: Chester Barrie, Barbour and Aquascutum

Suits and jackets: Huntsman one button SB

Casual trousers: Cordings

Braces: Thurston

Shirts and underwear: Hilditch & Key (especially bengal and candy/butcher stripes)

Ties: Turnbull and Asser

Socks: Pantherella or New & Lingwood

Dress shoes: Tricker's and Crockett & Jones

Knitwear: John Smedley

Grooming: Truefitt & Hill

Car: Morgan 4 seater convertible

Sports: golf and tennis

Music: classical and opera

Politics: Libertarian


----------



## deanayer (Mar 30, 2008)

Age:45

Home: Condo in Milford CT, on the housatonic river 1 mile from Long Island Sound (I get seagulls dropping shells on my deck)

Education: BS in Computer science

Occupation: I own a software company with a friend

Status: Single

Favorite trousers: Right now its a pair of Armani Exchange jeans I cant find duplicates of. Next week it will change....

Favorite shoes: Alden Loafers (cant recall name)

Watch: A 1993 Baum and mercier Formula S with a corum admirals cup hopefully by years end.

Favorite jumpers: no favorite but we have winters so I have a good dozen or two.

Haircut: the 1/4 inch gate for the lawn trimmer (my hair didnt fall out it "migrated")

Favorite coat: A saks 5th ave. Cashmere overcoat thats gold/tan that I scored off Ebay for a song.

Favorite shirt: A Loro Piana Button down 

Jackets: I have a bunch but my latest new addition is a Navy Blue DB YSL with MOP buttons thats just cool

Suits: A few but none noteworthy, I have the basic solid blue, pinstripe and gray survival set but looking to upgrade.

Sporting interests : Boating if thats a sport - is craps a sport? I dont really care unless UCONN is playing in the big east or ncaa tournament

Jewelry: occasionally a gold chain bracelet but thats it. 

Car: '07 BWM 335I Coupe

Music: Everything

Politics: ultra-conservative, Bill Oreilly is a Communist in my book for those who think he is "right wing"

Worst fashion mistake: Once wore a bow tie on a shirt with a crew neck sweater pulled over the shirt in high school. Not sure what I was thinking.

Biggest regret: not buying ebay stock at 27 2 or 3 days after it IPOd at 30, 3 months later it was like 250

Magazines : Esquire, popular science, boating, yachting

Holiday destination I havent been to but must get 'round to: I would love to go to fiji

Next item of clothing on my shopping list: good shoes


----------



## Kosh Naranek (Apr 24, 2008)

see reason for editing


----------



## Pulledpork (Jun 3, 2008)

Age: 48

Home: "green" townhouse in the People's Republic of Portland, OR.

Education: England: Minor public school, and 2:2 in Classics from a solidly respectable redbrick.

Occupation: Technology marketing and product strategy

Favourite trousers: bespoke - 10oz silk and wool guncheck with a fishtail back, single pleats, watch pocket, and dropped side adjusters. I have some Bookster moleskins on the way that i feel might just displace them.

Favourite Shoes: C&J Handgrades.

Watch: Benson fusee openface from the 1890s, on a silver graduated Albert chain.

Haircut: Public school flop. 

Favorite coat: N&L covert coat, with scarlet silk lining

Favorite shirt: Budd 

Favorite luggage: Globetrotter

Favorite vacation: Lisbon, or New Orleans 

Favorite movie: Gosford Park, A matter of Life and Death, and A Canterbury Tale. Anything either featuring the delightful Kristin Scott-Thomas, or made by The archers, really.

Favorite books: The fogey canon, esp: Surtees, Waugh, Trollope, Powell, and Angela Carter. 

Furniture: American Arts and Crafts.

Magazines: Spectator, Economist, Country Life, American Bungalow, and Classic Style.

Sporting interests: cricket, rugby, fives, real tennis.

Politics: Old fashioned whig radical.

Biggest regret: Not buying more vintage Savile Row bespoke in the 1970s.


----------



## SimonTemplar (Feb 3, 2008)

Age: 35

Education: BS in Business Admin, Univ of Michgan

Home: New York City

Occupation: Real Estate Broker

Status: Recently engaged

Favorite Trousers: Zanella(preferably double pleated)

Favorite Shoes: C&J's

Favorite Loafers: Sperry topsider pilot driver in white

Watch: Rolex Submariner

Favorite Suit: Double Breasted Brioni(no vents)

Favorite Braces: Albert Thurston

Favorite Tie(s): Robert Talbott,Canali

Sporting Interests: Golf,football,futbal,hockey

Car: 2005 GMC Yukon

Music: Classical,Opera,Big band-swing, all 80's music

Politics: Conservative Republican


----------



## TALC (Jan 10, 2008)

Age: 27

House: Apartment in D.C

Occupation: Law student

Education: BA(English, UCLA) JD(GWU)

Marital status: 1yr relationship

Children: ha!

Coats: A great forest green jacket from Martin & Osa

Suits and jackets: Umm....this is why I'm here (ARGGG!)

Casual trousers: Gabardines from BB

Shirts and boxer shorts: Charles Tyrwhitt, Tommy Hilfiger

Ties: Robert Talbott

Socks: Pantherella

Dress shoes: Aldens and Crockett & Jones and JL and Vass and Koronya (dont own any yet )

Sandals: bamboo bottom flip flops from "the hut"

Grooming: Bald shaved head

Car: Don't need one

Sports: College football, world football

Soccer team: Tottenham

Music: Lots

Politics: Not sure, pretty sick of thinking about it.


----------



## RDHoratio (Feb 22, 2008)

Age: 22

Home: Soon to be an apartment in Manhattan

Education:Bachelor's in Chinese and Economics, University of Notre Dame

Occupation: Economic Consulting analyst

Status: Girlfriend

Favourite trousers: Ballin light grey

Favourite Shoes: Cole Haan Split-toes handed down from my father

Watches: none

Haircut: short

favourite coat: Brown/Green Polo Tweed

favourite shirts: Polo Regent Collar blue/black check

favourite suit: Blue with black and purple overcheck (more tasteful than it sounds)

Sporting intrests : Fencing, Football, College basketball

Jewelry: Notre Dame class ring

Car: subway

Music: Everything, The Hold Steady

Politics: Left

Favorite Guiness

Favoirte Foods: Chinese

Magazines: New Yorker, The Economist, Foreign Policy


----------



## jrandyv (Apr 3, 2006)

*My first post in 2006 (with updates/edits)*

Greetings; Trad and Not (first post-but long)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Having read AAAC for a while, and noting that members often add information about their life depending on the subject, I decided on my initial post to describe a variety of things that would likely come up piecemeal; at the very least in the future I could simply indicate "see post 1". For reasons that will become clear Im posting this both on the fashion and trad forum.

Im 60, retired after thirty years in labor relations. My wife and I live in a traditional cape cod on a treed acre on the outskirts of Portland, Oregon; near the smaller town of Lake Oswego-which Ive heard is similar to Scarsdale NY. The house is traditionally furnished and we remodeled several years ago adding a professional grade kitchen, among other things. I drive a Lexus RX Hybrid SUV and my wife a Prius. My daughter just graduated Kenyon college in Ohio and will go to U of Oklahoma this fall to grad school. From the time she was eight we traveled every year first in the US then a number of times to Europe. When she left for college we did one year of mostly non stop travel and now visit from time to time our favorites here including NYC, Cape Cod, Pebble Beach and the Oregon coast. We also share our lives with two three year olds; a cockapoo and a german shorthair.

Now for the important issue-clothes. My wardrobe and interests developed over a number of years currently include: Formalwear-Tuxedo-BS, 3 formal shirts-BB, White/Black formal 3 button vests Talbott/BB; Cummerbunds-Black-RLP/Tartan; Scottish Tartan pants; ties-black/white BB/RLP; silver, MOP, gold, onyx cufflinks; Black/Gray Talbott 5 button vests; Suits-Oxxford super 110s/120s, Cable Car Cotton, O'Connells Seersucker ; Sport coats-Oxxford wool, silk/Harris tweed-Silver-3 Piana by BB-corduroy/camel/super 110s DB Blazer/Andover wool blazer with BS college buttons-all suits + sport coats with working button holes;Ties:Charvet/Dolcepunta/Hermes/Kiton/Brioni /Talbott 7 fold/best of class/Borrelli/Isaia/BB/Drake/Zegna/Pendleton/2 tartans from Scotland that Im entitled to wear /Hober/Press/Seward and 
Stearn/British Sporting; Belts-Ferregamo calf with brass buckle/coach calf/orvis bridle leather/Paul + Shark ribbon belt, 20 OConnells and Leatherman surcingle, Smathers and Branson needlepoint; Braces-5-Thurston; Dress shirts-Charvet,Turnbull + Asser, Borrelli, Zegna couture, Mercer, BB; Trousers-wool-Incotex, Oxxford, Andover, O'Connell's, Silver cuffed/pleated; cotton-Incotex-plain front uncuffed + Bills Khakis M2, Murray's embroidered, BS, BB, OConnells cuffed plain front; corduroy-RLPL, BS, Incotex, O'Connell's embroidered;Jeans-Iron Heart japanese selfredge, Piana; Walking shorts/swim trunks-Paul and Shark, BB, Orvis; LS cotton shirts-Zegna, Paul + Shark, Barbera, Borrelli, Piana, Mercer; Viyella-Andover, British Sporting, OConnells;SS cotton polos-Zegna, Paul and Shark, RLPL, Bobby Jones, Smedley, Piana, Celli, Silver, LaCoste; Sweaters-cashmere-Piana, Cucinelli, Silver, O'Connell's Scotland; Wool-McGregor, Pendleton, , Norwegian, Aran island, Andover shetlands, Paul and Shark, Cable Car; camel hair-Orvis made in Scotland; cotton-Piana, Cucinelli, BB sea island, Zimmerli, Crossings, Paul and Shark; Shoes-Weston loafer, AE tan kiltie, 3 JL Prestige, Tod driving, Orvis/Trask camp moccasin with fly embossed, Gokey moccasins, Paul and Shark boat shoes, Maine Quoddy boating, Tretorn sneakers, O'Connell's dirty bucs, Orvis white bucs, Crockett monks and oxfords, Peal black patent formal shoes, Alden/BB cordovan loafers (2) and wing tip brogues; Boxers-Zimmerli; Socks-Pantherella, Marinella, Orvis; Pajamas-Turnbull and Asser ;Robes-cotton/wool-Andover, Cotton toweling-BB;Slippers-BB;Coats-Burberry trench with camel insert, Navy BB Piana storm Polo with working button holes, LP storm mid length walking coat, Pendelton (old) camel wool car coat, Chrysalis English walking coat, Zegna leather car coat, Barbera leather button front jacket, Normandy and Monroe ventile wind breaker, Paul and Shark Yachting jackets/vest; Locke Fedora and O'Connells Italian straw boater; Briggs Umbrella from Cable Car-SF and 2 Cable Car English walking sticks + 1 Orvis wood duck walking stick; Hartmann briefcase and luggage; Scully and Papworth notepads; Dempsey and Carroll paper; Outdoor wear-Dents/BB gloves, Kangol, Irish, Swede, Barbour driving caps, Irish walking hat, Beggs/Scottish scarves, Barbour Beaufort, Chameau boots, British Sporting moleskins, Millar Irish walking hat, Willis + Geiger and Zero King baseball caps along with a nantucket red one from Maine, Crockett rubber soled brogues and paddock boots, Gates English garden boots, Orvis rubber moccasins, Mephisto walkers. I wear a JLC ultra thin, rolex, a 50 yr old Longines (with 15 grosgrain bands from Central/O'Connells) and a hamilton watch.

In my trouser pockets are a Montegrappa silver pen, Smythson wallet and diary, coach coin purse, BB/Luxottica glasses, a Kent comb and a motorola cell phone.

Stores/catalogs I frequent-Marios in Portland for Pantherella, Weston, Tods, Piana/, Zegna, Cucinelli, Ties, Barbera, Borrelli; John Helmer in Portland for hats, Bills Khakis, Dents gloves and other accessories; Mercer; Ben Silver for ties, sweaters, tweed; Paul and Shark, ; Cable Car clothiers in SF for Briggs umbrellas, english walking sticks; Neiman Marcus in SF for John Lobb, Incotex, Turnbull and Asser; Wilkes Bashford in SF for Oxxford, Borrelli, Celli, RLPL; Brooks Brothers by mail for LP sport coats/top coats; Orvis for outdoor stuff/dog stuff; British Sporting for Chameau boots, ties; Alex Kabbaz for Zimmerli. In NYC Oxxford, T & A, Smythson, BG, P & S, Lobb, RL, Hermes, Saks, HG, BB, Central Watch, Press, PS. Locke. Thurston. Aran Island sweaters/Scottish tartans. Dempsey & Carroll. Joon. Andover. OConnells. Ben Silver. LaCoste.
Leatherman. Papworth.

As I am writing this Im sitting in the basement/den/bar with green paneling, a green granite well stocked bar, with bookshelves full of many decoys, wildlife art on the walls, fly fishing books and equipment (unfortunately little used along with two old town canoes in the garage), model cars and several bookshelves of espionage novels. In the room off the den is a large model railroad area with LGB german trains and my Bordeaux collection. Its a good life when a normal day is exercising the dogs, reading, the normal household duties, doing an afternoon walk with my pointer in our rural feeling quiet neighborhood, some good scotch in the evening, maybe some sports on tv and AAAC to read.

I posted this in both fashion/trad forums because as I think you can see Im probably both. Certainly OPH (not entirely but mostly trad) would approve of the ducks, cars, dogs and many of the clothes here. But there is a good deal of Italian and English (and Scottish!) influence as well.

I hope to continue to learn from those of you in both forums and to participate when I have something to contribute.. One of the things I have greatly appreciated in reading the forums has been the ability of people not to take themselves, or clothes! too seriously. A number of years ago when I put together the LGB train set I have I joined the national club. I lasted a year because of the impassioned and sometimes vitriolic opinions expressed by the members toward each other. Life is too short and there are a few things in life to take very seriously and they dont include model trains, wine, decoys or clothes.

I apologize for the length of this post but for the reasons I said initially I hope it covers many things I might otherwise post individually; at least I can refer to it for future posts. (Obviously the number of posts I have is inconsequential to me)

Thanks again and I look forward to reading posts from you all.


----------



## NewYorkBuck (May 6, 2004)

Age: Just turned 40...

Home: Recently moved to NJ burbs

Education: BS-Physics, BA-Economics, BA-Philosophy The Ohio State University
MBA - Columbia University

Occupation: Former investment banker. Freshly minted entrepreneur.

Status: Single w v hot gf.... 

Favourite trousers: Grey heather Incotex.

Favourite Shoes: Antique brown EGs

Watch/s: Rolex, Glashutte

Favourite jumpers: Barbour

Haircut: Short

Favourite shirt: CEGO

Jackets: Few tweed and a JPress blazer

suits : 20+. Favorite are any of the four by Raphael.

Sporting intrests : Watching: College football. Playing: Boxing. Making fun of: Pro basketball

Jewelry: Zip

Car: Porsche 911 Turbo. VW TDI

Music: Everything from Classical to Latin

Politics: Libertarian

Worst fashion Mistake: Wore belt w suspenders once before I knew better.

biggest regret: Cant think of a big one.


----------



## upr_crust (Aug 23, 2006)

Age: Sliding towards 53

Home: Upper West Side, Manhattan

Education: BA Art/Art History Oberlin (first two years at Rhode Island School of Design)

Occupation: Senior Programmer/Analyst for large bank

Status: Partnered, seemingly since earth was flat

Favourite trousers: BB gabardines

Favourite Shoes: C&J black cap toe monk straps (monks in general)

Watch/s: Le Must de Cartier tank 

Favourite jumpers: Heavy- Scottish hand-made bought at S. Fisher in Covent Garden 20+ years ago; Light - BB merino V-necks

Haircut: Short, and bald on top

Favourite shirt: H&K (when affordable - Lewin when not)

Jackets: Half-dozen - blazers, tweeds, camel's hair

suits : Around 20 - most of the best from BB

Sporting intrests : Nearly none

Jewelry: 80 pairs of cufflinks, from cheap to 14K and Lapis Lazuli

Car: Proudly, none - never owned one, don't want one

Music: Everything in the classical canon from early to latest.

Politics: Liberal Democrat

Worst fashion Mistake: Lived through the 70's - selection of mistakes too myriad to discuss.

biggest regret: None - yet.


----------



## LD111134 (Dec 21, 2007)

Age: 40 something

Home: Wicker Park, Chicago

Education: BA in History and Government; JD

Occupation: Attorney

Status: Live with my girlfriend/domestic partner

Favourite trousers: Zanella houndstooth mini-check with tan windowpane overlay.

Favourite Shoes: Brooks Brothers Peal & Company black cap toe monk straps and Alden #8 shell cordovan balmoral wingtips

Watch/s: Breitling Colt automatic and Armani tank

Favourite jumpers: Byford orange cashmere v-neck

Haircut: Short, slicked-back courtesy of the 316 Barber Spa

Favourite shirt: My new Harvie & Hudson french cuff/sperad collar shirts

Jackets: About 12 - Zegna, Oxxford, Corneliani, Hickey-Freeman, RL Polo, Chester Barrie, Dunhill, Joseph Abboud, Jack Victor

suits : 21

1 Zegna
1 Corneliani
1 Canali
1 Studio Ferre
1 Marco Valentino (via Jeff/"The Wizard of Aahs")
1 RL Blue Label
1 Samuelsohn
1 Paul Stuart
3 RL Polo
3 Joseph Abboud
3 Jack Victor
4 Hickey Freeman
Sporting intrests : English Premier League football (Arsenal in particular), baseball, NFL and skiing

Jewelry: 10 pairs of cufflinks

Car: 2004 Infiniti G35 Sport Coupe - looking to buy next year (BMW M3, Audi S4, etc.)

Music: Opera (long-time Lyric Opera subscriber), jazz (a regular at all of Chicago's clubs), experimental rock and anything unusual or weird.

Politics: Lefty Democrat

Worst fashion Mistake: Polyester suits that I bought in my 20s.

biggest regret: None - yet.


----------



## Tim Correll (Jul 18, 2005)

*Here is my list (very, very long)*

Age: 32 years, five months, two days (as of today, Monday, June 16, 2008)

Status; single with an extraordinarily beautiful, gorgeous, pretty and faithful girlfriend that is 100% natural looking (no make up is best for her, IMO)

Education; High school diploma at age 19 (I was held back in the 11th grade, unfortunately) 

Home: at home in northwestern-almost north central-Suffolk County on Long Island in southeastern New York State with my parents, unfortunately. 

Haircut: clean cut, but certainly not a crew cut (I am due for another haircut on Friday, June 27th, 2008).

Occupation: none right now; I am shooting for a permanent entry level mail clerk position to start (hopefully, promotions will come sooner and not later, but later is better than never, IMO) at one of the Post Offices on Long Island in SE NYS.

Favorite trousers: Levi's in dark gray; five of my dress trousers are piece of junk Lauren Ralph Lauren dress trousers from Macy's. One of my pairs of dress trousers are an abomination from Macy's made by Alfani.

FWIW, Macy's is one of those places to avoid like the plague for any men's tailored dress wear (suits, sportsjackets, dress trousers, odd vests, overcoats, tuxedos, formal odd vests, formal overcoats and, if they ever have the nerve to start selling them, tailcoats).

Sportsjackets: a Navy solid Land's End suit jacket as a suit separate that I love wearing as a blazer (which is excellent for the price and very good overall if hugely inferior to Samuelsohn and Canali) and a gray, indigo and navy houndstooth Club Room (which is better than most of what you get at Macy's as far as tailored clothing is concerned but still a piece of junk overall).

Suits: only one and it is an abomination sold at Macy's that was made by Lauren Ralph Lauren (slate with chalkstripes and double beaded stripes in such a light shade of gray that they look white; the suit has a matching vest that fits Horribly), unfortunately. 

Dress shirts: I own 30 something (I lost count at 30) of them. My favorite is my white "custom" (really made to order) white solid 100% super 80s, super 90s or super 100s Land's End French Cuff dress shirt with a subtle twill pattern, which is indistinguishable from 100% silk despite it's very low thread count.

My second favorite dress shirt (and it is a close second) is my baby blue with narrow white windowpane "custom" (again, really MTO) 100% super 80s, super 90s or super 100s Land's End French Cuff dress shirt with the following contrasting in white solid: straightaway collar, collar strap and rounded French Cuffs with a subtle sharkskin or basketweave (better than all other basket weaves that I have ever seen, FTW) that is very difficult if not impossible to tell from 100% silk despite the very low thread count.

Ties: I own 20 something (I lost count at 20) ties. My favorite tie is my red Donald J. Trump Collection (which is a very nice 100% silk with just the right amount of shine) tie from Macy's with white, black and gray stripes. At least the ties, pocket squares, dress shirts, socks (dress and otherwise), casual wear and other dresswear and non dresswear at Macy's is all decent (and far better than the abominable tailored clothing at Macy's that they should be mortified about).

Shoes: Allen Edmonds Grayson (RTW, black calfskin leather), my best pair of shoes by far, New Balance all black walking sneakers (my second favorite pair of shoes, which are sneakers), Nunn Bush brown boat shoes (which is good pair of shoes if hugely inferior to AE) and Mercanti Fiorenti brown moc toe derbies (which are an abomination; I can't frigging wait to get rid of them once I get a job).

Magazines: Car and Driver, Road and Track and, eventually, the following magazines: Menswear, Super Chevy and Chevy High Performance. Perhaps some Corvette, Toyota, Lexus, Scion, Nissan, Honda, Subaru, Cadillac, Audi and Volkswagen magazines will also be in my magazine collection someday.

Destinations that I have not been to but must get around to: San Francisco, CA (I will be going there next year in April), Las Vegas, NV, Cancun, Mexico and other nice parts of Mexico (too many to mention here).

Vehicle: 2006 Toyota RAV4 Limited AWD I4.

Favorite movies: Any movies with Clint Eastwood, Arnold Schwarzenegger, Robert DeNiro and Al Pacino.

Least favorite movies: Drop Dead Fred, Drop Dead Gorgeous and most movies with that pig Denise Richards (I feel sorry for Heather Locklear and I am on Heather Locklear's side).

Favorite TV shows: Ghost Whisperer, Roswell, The Terminator: The Sarah Connor Chronicles and a multitude of old TV shows (too many to list here, I am afraid).

Least favorite TV shows: Denise Richards: It's Complicated, Living Lohan

Music: My taste in music is very diverse. Therefore, I do not have room to list all the different types of music and different musicians that I like and dislike here, unfortunately.

Politics: whichever party that has the person that is best for office at any given time.

Jewelry: two pairs of 14K yellow gold cuff links from www.jewelbasket.com (one round with genuine onyx and genuine diamond (this pair of cuff links is my favorite jewelry) and one round with genuine lapis lazuli), one pair of David Donahue cuff links (oval sterling silver with genuine blue sodalite), 14K yellow gold tie tack (round with genuine onyx and genuine diamond) 14K yellow gold lapel pin (oval with lapis lazuli) and 14K yellow gold nugget tie tack.

Watches: goldtone Bulova watch with flexband and two tone silvertone and goldtone Seiko watch with width adjustable clasp band (this watch is my favorite watch by far).

Worst fashion mistakes: wearing a multitude of heavy metal and hard rock T Shirts in junior high school and in high school as well as a black leather motorcycle jacket and a blue denim jacket that I cut the sleeves off of to make into a denim vest (which I wore over my black leather motorcycle jacket); I wore these two garments in my later high school years right up to 22 years of age ten years ago.

Biggest regret(s): Far, far, far too many to mention here.


----------



## Preu Pummel (Feb 5, 2008)

Age: 41

Home: Clifford, North Dakota

Education: Civil Engineering - University of Delaware, Art - Joe Kubert School, Television Repair - some technical college, going back for a BA in English.

Occupation: Retired - Indie Wealthy

Status: Divorced

Favourite trousers: Any that fit and look good.

Favourite Shoes: AE Westgate in Brandy

Watch/s: What? You need one of those? *guffaw* I do have a mid-90's retro 50's googie watch by some large brand, but never wear it.

Haircut: Short back and sides.

Favourite shirt: Whatever fits and looks good.

Jackets: 3, Bookster Buie was my fave this winter/fall.

Suits : 12, more coming soon.

Jewelry: 8 pairs of cufflinks, tie pins, pocket watch on chain. Rings look so flashy.

Car: 2001 Dodge Intrepid

Music: Anything emotive and inspired.

Politics: Conservative (USA), nearly Libertarian (right Libertarian, not the wacko left Libertarian)

Worst fashion Mistake: Used a power cord as a belt, and was immortalized on television with it, repeatedly.

Biggest regret: Everything. Not having published my books yet, but being 3/4 done.


----------



## playdohh22 (Dec 4, 2007)

Name: Stan

Age:16

Home: New York, NY

Education: Currently attending a "ghetto" public school in NYC.

Occupation: Student

Status: Single

Favourite trousers: khaki/stone chinos

Favourite Shoes: Shell LHS

Favourite Watch: Rolex Submariner and Sea Dweller 

Favourite jumpers:Cashmere v neck

Haircut: Short layers - tapered

Favourite Coat: car coat

Favourite Shirt: OCBD

Favourite Jakcet: Navy blue blazer with brass button.

Suits: I don't own one.

Sporting interest: None

Jewelry: None. Does a watch count ?

Car: None

Music: My selection is fairly diverse.

Worst fashion Mistake: Wearing clothes that don't fit !

biggest regret: Skipping school.


----------



## S.Otto (Aug 14, 2007)

Name: Way too personal

Age:22

Home: Atlanta, GA

Education: 5th year undergrad(finances slowed me down) Finance Degree soon

Occupation: Student

Status: Single and avoiding women until I'm "old"

Favourite trousers: 1960s Navy 16oz tailored hand-me-downs

Favourite Shoes: Don't have any worthwhile outgrew them last month

Favourite Watch: Palm Treo 700p Verizon Wireless(family discounts rule) 

Favourite jumpers: Wool V-neck Diamond Patterned Lands End Heather Gray Sweater

Haircut: The Obama/Short Even (yes I'm black, specifically from the same tribe as Obama's father different country & clan though) BTW Not voting from my ethnic brother either

Favourite Coat: Not Needed in Atlanta rarely gets cold enough

Favourite Shirt: TMLewin Salmon With Pink Stripes

Favourite Jakcet: Ebay sourced lightweight Donegal tweed from salt and pepper with blue, yellow, red, and green flecks

Suits: 3 that still fit all vintage hand me downs; 16 oz Navy Herringbone 60s inherited from godfather, 6x2 DB DarkNavy Micro Blue Stripes summer weighted 60s inherited from family friend, Pepper & Salt Nail Head JosABank DB 6x2 purchased and regretted for fit issues. 

Sporting interest: Formula 1, Polo(would love to play but being poor prevents me from learning), Footbal(non-american), 

Jewelry: Hella cuff links. Here are a few: MOP swank, sterling cats, sterling celtic pattern, gold plated rope from JAB dress set, gold plated sterling enamel leaf, purple enamel octagons, dark MOP swank, Base Metal basket weave, Base Metal Square basket weave, Base Metal Rounds, Triangle enamel art deco, Snap mother of pearls, mismatched square base metal snaps, art deco snap mother of pearls and enameled.

Car: 94 Toyota that is almost dead( gotta love 28 miles per gallon)

Music: Diverse Tribal African, Contemporary African, African HipHop, R&B, Jazz, HipHop, Punk, Rock, Phil Collins entire Catalogue, Sting's Catalogue, Metal(some of it), Memphis Crunk, Country, World, The other King Micheal Jackson, Funk, Blues, Hymnals, African Gospel(Minus Nigerian), Brazilian Jazz, Bossa Nova, Emo(wtf is it), Electronic, Didos Catalogue, English Songbirds, David Craig's Catalogue, Et Cetera...

Worst fashion Mistake: 3 piece check blue over black on white ground bell bottoms suit I had when I was 3. Have a Hilarious Picture of me wearing it in Nairobi's Uhuru Park in '89

Biggest regret: Not going to Emory University because I couldn't get a cosign for some loans. I should have begged my way around it.

Future Occupation: Private Equity(fingers crossed)

Future Spouse: 5'6" Brazilian with a 24" waist and parents who'll settle for a meager dowry

Dream Car: Pagani Zonda comfort & speed plus italian styling via latin passion

Most Interesting Item of Clothing: Kanzu(Tribal Costume)

Favorite Sartorial Item You Don't Yet Own: Button Boots

Most Irritating Thing ever said to you: I thought you were german because of your last name & do you speak African.


Favorite Films: Citizen Kane, Cruel Intentions(tastes good...), Dune (love the costume and set design)

Favorite Architect: Lord Norman Foster

Favorite Industrial Designer: Ferdinand Porsche(Grandson of Porsche founder and designer of the Porsche911)

Politics: Conservative Independent


----------



## AdamInSF (May 14, 2008)

I'm new to the forum, but I'll play anyhow:

Age: 36

Home: Flat in a 1890 Victorian in the Haight-Ashbury, San Francisco

Education: BA in Computer Science from UC Santa Cruz

Marital status: Engaged, until November 22nd, then married 

Favorite trousers: BR olive linen, although the JaB grey wool trou I recently picked up seem pretty nice

Favorite shoes: RMW Gardeners, Luchesse 1883, various Fluevogs.

Watches: Burberry, Swatch, Fossil

Hair: Extremely curly, short'ish on top, shorter on sides

Suits: 1, JaB dark brown chalkstripe 3B

Blazers: JaB navy 2B, JaB green check 2B, vintage green wool Pendleton 3B, BR black PS 3B, Alfani beige w/blue pinstripe 2B

Jeans: Levi's, CK, Lucky, Ben Sherman

Bicycles: Habanero w/Campy Chorus road bike, Bianchi Bergamo city bike.

Fashion mistakes: way too many to list, hence my being here. Recently, shopping at JaB before finding this forum, although I still don't know where to find decent clothes at similar prices.

Recent travels: Argentina & Chile - highly recommended!

Upcoming purchases/arrivals: RMW Craftsman in chestnut veal, AE Byron in Chili, 4x TM Lewin FC shirts, need more cufflinks


----------



## ChicagoMediaMan-27 (Feb 23, 2008)

*Age*: 27
*Home*: Chicago, IL (just a few miles north of downtown). 1 bedroom apartment - trying to save for a condo. 
*Education*: BS - Marketing
*Occupation*: Research & Marketing Analyst for major TV network.
*Status*: In between girlfriends
*Hobbies*: Traveling, going to see live music, trying to new restaurants & bars, training for the half marathon (currently), reading, shopping for good deals on clothes, going to cubs & bears games, and playing tennis, softball, & basketball
*Cubs or Sox?:* Diehard Cubs fan since birth
*Politics:* Lean more towards Democrat
*Music*: wayyyyy too much to list. Going to see Jack Johnson in concert this weekend. 
*TV Shows: *Entourage, The Office, It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia, Law & Order
*Movie*: Sideways, Swingers
*Hair*: pretty short, yet modern with it sticking up a little in front.
*Favorite Chicago Restaurant: *Any nice & cozy BYOB in the city. 
*Favorite Suit*: Ben Sherman solid charcoal. Fits me like a glove. 
*F**avorite Shirt*: Custom Made solid light blue
*Favorite Shoes*: Black Allen Edmonds Strands & Diesel canvassed casual shoes to wear with jeans
*Car*: 2004 Honda Civic that sits on the street most of the time because I don't drive too much in Chicago
*Favorite Drink*: Goose Island India Pale Ale or Vodka Tonic
*Favorite Food*: Ditka's Burger from Mike Ditka's Restaurant & Stuffed Deep Dish from the Art of Pizza. 
*Pets*: none
*Fears*: clowns
*Magazines*: Media industry trade magazines, Chicago Magazine, GQ (once in awhile)
*Best vacation*: Vegas - although I'm always more tired when I get back than before I left. 
*Biggest Fashion Mistake*: I think I tight-rolled my jeans when I was in 4th of 5th grade.


----------



## KeithR (Sep 5, 2006)

Age: 44
Status: Married
Location: Virginia
Educ: BS History/Political Science (dual) U.S. Naval Academy
Occupation: Gov't employee (and retired USMC tank officer)
Politics: Social / Fiscal Conservative
Music: Bluegrass, classical
Pets: Had 3 giant dogs (mastiffs/danes). They died, wife's cat lingers on.
Books: Lonesome Dove, Patrick O'Brien, Tim Powers, Gene Wolfe
Watch (now): basic Swiss Army
Watch (someday): Patek Phillipe
Suits: BB GF, Samuelsohn MTM, HF MTM, Zegna
Sports coats: HF MTM, Samuelsohn MTM
Shoes: AE Longwings (Shell), AE Fairfax, AE Randolph (shell)
Shirts: BB OCBD, LE Hype Park
Car: Mazda RX8
Magazines: First Things, National Review


----------



## Senator LooGAR (Apr 19, 2008)

I'll play
*Age*: 30 - birthday in a month(!)
*Home*: Live in AL, from GA
*Education*: ABJ - From the Oldest Public University in the United States
*Occupation*: Consultant (politics)
*Status*: Married, no kids yet
*Hobbies*: Drinking, arguing, music, podcast, 
*Sports:* UGA/SEC Football, Braves Baseball, Dallas Cowboys Football
*Politics:* Reactionary, Rightwing Democrat
*Music*: It all comes back to The World's Greatest Rock and Roll Band. 
*TV Shows: *Bourdain, Iron Chef, Top Chef, Hardball
*Movie*: Goodfellas, Godfather 2, Great Santini, 25th Hour, Goodbye Lenin
*Books: *Fear and Loathing on the Campaign Trail 72, Electric Kool Aid, Let Us Now Praise Famous Men
*Hair*: Long enough to let you know I am self employed. Short enough to be respectable.
*Favorite Restaurant: *Probably the Inn at Serenbe and Restaurant August
*Favorite Suit*: Blue Poplin 
*F**avorite Shirt*: MTM light blue with red window pane check
*Favorite Shoes*: AE Black Wingtips
*Favorite Trousers: *Bill's Reds, Orvis Patch Madras, UGA Stadium Pants
*Watch: *Just inherited Grandad's GMT Master!
*Car*: 2003 GMC Envoy, 2008 Chevy Malibu 
*Favorite Drink*: Sierra Nevada, Dewars, real peaty single malts, turpentine
*Favorite Food*: Mom's spaghetti, wife's carbonara, own fajitas
*Pets*: 1 Bearded Collie 
*Fears*: Not realizing my potential
*Magazines*: GQ, Esquire, Atlantic, Garden & Gun, National Journal
*Best vacation*: Jamaica
*Biggest Fashion Mistake*: I wish someone had told me to buy 5 white OCBDs and a blue blazer when I was 17


----------



## JCV (Nov 2, 2008)

Age: 22

Current Home: Canada

Education: University 

Occupation: Healing Master

Status: Alive 

Favourite trousers: jeans

Favourite Shoes: running shoes

Watch/s: none

Favourite jumpers: none

Haircut: didn't get a haircut for about a few months now

favourite coat: 

favourite shirt: tattersal, and cotton

Jackets : Parka

suits : Don't wear one xD

Sporting intrests : Swimming, Running, Soccer.

Jewelry: None

Car: Never really used a car

Music: Light Rock, Classical, Techno, Classical Techno, Raggae, Trance.

Polatics: None

Worst fashion Mistake: wore my pj's to school by accident a long time ago and it was even PJ day xD

biggest regret: Never let myself enjoy what is apart of life for so long.


I hope you know about me now xD


----------



## JohnRov (Sep 3, 2008)

*Age*- 24
*Home*- Pittsburgh, PA
*Occupation*- embedded software engineer
*Education*- BA- communications- Univ. of Dayton, BS- Computer Science- University of Pittsburgh, MBA- Carnegie Mellon (2 1/2 more years to go!)
*Marital Status*- married, one daughter, extra cute
*Hobbies*- Cooking, shooting (mainly trap, but other things as well), coaching hockey
*Music*- anything with good musicianship, but partial to metal and especially Iron Maiden. Also big into Jaco, Dream Theater, and Steve Morse,


----------



## LoyalSonOfRutgers (Oct 29, 2008)

Age: 38

School: Rutgers (undergrad); U Maine Law (JD)

Occupation: Criminal Defense Attorney (practicing 3 years)... self employed... 2 partner firm

Hair: brown, close cropped, parted on the side

Build: 52L... 44 waist (looking to lose 30 lbs and 6"... already lost 19 lbs and 2.5")

Home: Maine... 4BR colonial

Car: Saturn VUE... I hate it and feel like I should be driving a Mercedes... WILL BE DRIVING A Mercedes by next fall

Watch: Rolex President

Marital Status: married with one child

Hobbies: Fly fishing... work (growing my business)... running

Music: Pink Floyd... Nirvana... Rage Against the Machine... Radio Head

Favorite Movies: The Quiet Man... Lord of the Rings trilogy... The Godfather

Favorite sports teams: NE Patriots... Boston Red Sox... Boston Celtics... NJ Devils... Rutgers for all college sports

Politics: Democrat

Suits: no comment... still learning... will be buying 3 new MTM suits next year when I've dropped an additional 30 lbs

Suit style: conservative... LOVE 3 piece suits but I can't buy them off the rack

Favorite shirt style: french cuff... spread collar

Shoes: just ordered my first pair of cordovan AE (thanks for the tip on the Amazon sale!)... 3 pairs of Johnston & Murphy

Favorite shoe styles: wing tips

Aspirations: to be the best DUI/DWI/OUI defense attorney... to make enough $ to satisfy most of my desires

Fears: to be ordinary


----------



## Canadian (Jan 17, 2008)

Age: 24
Home: Southern Alberta, Canada
Education: B.A in Political Science
Occupation: Tragically underemployed
Status: Single
Hobbies: Wine and playing my trumpet
Sports: Team Cowbell (a fraternity thing)
Politics: Conservative
Music: Bubblegum pop (especially Kylie) 
TV Shows: Dexter, Frasier, House, Space: Above and Beyond
Movie: Cruel Intentions, Battle of Britain, The Matrix
Books: OPH, Brotherhood of War, Catcher in the Rye
Hair: Crew cut
Favorite Restaurant: William Tell in Vancouver (attached to Georgian Court hotel)
Favorite Suit: Navy pinstripe
Favorite Shirt: Pink Lacoste button-down
Favorite Shoes: Florsheim wingtips
Favorite Trousers: Desert camo, Chinese knockoff.
Watch: Bulova pocket watch
Car: 2004 Buick Century
Favorite Drink: GG
Favorite Food: Is Vodka a food group? No? Okay. Red Bull. 
Pets: None
Fears: Spending the remainder of my youth in my situation
Magazines: GQ, Food and Wine, Esquire, Men's Vogue.
Best vacation: Montreal
Biggest Fashion Mistake: Wearing the same 2 blue shirts in rotation through 10th grade, always with the same 2 ties.

Thomas


----------



## Chase Hamilton (Jan 15, 2007)

Hi JCV,

I believe this is the second *ancient* thread you've bumped up.

With all due respect, do you have a fascination with necro-posting?

Just curious...

--Chase


----------



## Unregistered (Mar 13, 2008)

Age: 19
Home: Edmonton, Canada
Education: 2nd Year, Hons. Immunology
Occupation: Retail at a sports store
Status: In a committed relationship
Hobbies: Hockey, Ballroom Dancing
Sports: Hockey, Ballroom Dancing
Politics: Conservative
Music: Pop, vintage rock
TV Shows: House, Grey's Anatomy, Nip/Tuck, Scrubs
Movie: Cruel Intentions, Moulin Rogue
Books: Tuesdays with Morrie
Hair: "Asian" Just-got-out-of-bed
Favorite Restaurant: Panorama, Hong Kong
Favorite Suit: Tan linen
Favorite Shirt: Bespoke grey with contrast spread collar / french cuffs
Favorite Shoes: Patent dance shoes
Favorite Trousers: 501s.
Watch: Rolex Submariner or Bell & Ross.
Car: Suzuki GSR-600
Favorite Drink: Water
Favorite Food: Pop Tarts
Pets: None
Fears: Large Hadron Collider 
Magazines: GQ, Sports Illustrated (Hockey).
Best vacation: Malaysia
Biggest Fashion Mistake: Grade 11 formal, wore a dinner jacket, fixed wing collared shirt with no tie.


----------



## Scoundrel (Oct 30, 2007)

Age: 25½

Residence: Ranch-style house

Occupation: Writer, philosopher, future soldier

Education: B.A. English-Philosophy

Sport coats: Yves St. Laurent, Haggar

Suits: Paul Stuart, Valentino

Casual trousers: Purple Label, Versace, Gucci

Boxer shorts: A Bathing Ape, Mansilk

Ties: Bow ties from Hermes and Brooks Brothers

Socks: Purple Label! Highly recommended to anyone interested in wearing nice socks

Favorite materials: Memory foam and thick cashmere

Odd vests: RL Blue Label, Gucci, Giorgio Armani, etc., etc.

Shoes: Edward Green, Church's, Gucci, Ferragamo, Mezlan and Bexley at the moment, my interest in shoes is so intense and is always changing!

Sandals: Emporio Armani, Purple Label (not Edward Green), Gucci

Grooming: Shoulder length hair sometimes combed back, sometimes bed head, sometimes in a pony tail, light chin curtain for the fall, full light beard for upcoming winter

Car: Don't believe in cars

Sports: Boxing, women's volleyball, women's beach volleyball (nice tramp stamp, I'm equally hypnotized and appalled!), football, swimming, running and soccer. David Beckham sickens me. I follow local, American and Mexican leagues, and the Mexican-American league. Don't care for British soccer, or as the Brits say, "footie." Somewhat entertained by various European leagues and leagues of the world.

Music: 80% Jazz/20% other

Politics: Don't believe in politics


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Age:47

Home: House in a village on the outskirts of a medium sized Swedish town. By UK standards it is a massive house, by US and Swedish standards it's average in size.

Education: After a central London RC comprehensive secondary school, RAF basic training school, RAF Regiment training school (gunner & infantry), RAF Field Sqn training (infantry & armoured vehicles), RAF Regt Airborne Sqn (para training); Security services training; (secret but involved diplomats) London Metropolitan Police Training College & other specialist training schools within the Met; Camden Working Mens College; Morely College; University of Westminster; Various colleges in Sweden 

Occupation: Executive Officer in the Swedish Civil Service in an agency of the Swedish Minsitry of Defence 

Status: Married with 2 boys aged 5 and 10

Favourite trousers: Cordouroy or jeans

Favourite Shoes: Dr. Martens, Loake's, Rockport, Puma, Adidas.

Watch(es):1969 Certina Argonaut 280; late 30s Wendia infantry watch; late 40s Revue-sport; 80s Vostok paratrooper; 50s ASU; 70s Accurist tank; three Swatches; 80s Molnija pocket watch; two very very old pocket watches from 1890s; and a very old Omega pocket watch -the
only one of my watches that doesn't work. 

Favourite jumpers: cotton V necks and round necks. Rarely wear woollen jumpers, I find them too warm.

Haircut: alternate between short back and sides and short trad skinhead crop

Favourite coat: Barbour Bedale or my 60s skinhead sheepskin with ticket
pocket or my old police DB silver buttoned car coat or my green Swedish Army field coat or one of my two Harringtons. 

Favourite shirt: OCBD -various makers

Jackets: 2 tweeds - one Harris, one Oscar Jacobsen

Suits : 1 pale grey SB Elson (hatchings, matchings, dispatchings and just everyday when I feel like it), 1 black DB DJ, 1 linen, 1 navy SB.

Sporting intrests: Cricket (still play a bit with a few friends and with friends in the Pakistani community where I live); Football of course -QPR -still play occasionally with a works team; Floorball- which my eldest son plays and which I get really exicted about when watching more so than any football match. I cycle, swim and jog regularly.

Jewellery: one silver Celtic knot ring and gold wedding ring.

Car: 2 litre Ford Mondeo Saloon - 2002

Music: extreme 

Politics: Swedish Socialist Party - quite far left of Labour

Worst fashion mistake: mid 80s, pink tennis shirt tucked into cream lightweight trousers, grey belt and grey boating shoes...please kill me!!!!:icon_smile_wink:

Biggest regret: Joining or leaving the RAF, I still haven't decided.

Three best things I ever did: 
1. Leaving school at 16½
2. Joining the Met police
3. Moving to Sweden

Greatest achievement: two sons


----------



## Good Old Sledge (Jun 13, 2006)

Age - 47
Home Rocky Point Farm, Springfield, OH
Education - University of Florida (BSN)
Occupation - Psychiatric Nurse, horse trainer
Status - Happily married (this is my third try)
Favorite Trousers - Happiest on a horse, they are Bedford cord fall-front riding breeches.
Favorite shoes - (Aside from riding boot) Brooks Brother/Peal cap toe chocolate suede and/or Allen Edmunds Cordovan wing tips
Watches - 1968 Rolex, 1957 LeCoutre with fancy lugs
Haircut - a bit shaggy by most of your standards, but my wife likes it
Coat - Dege & Skinner hunt coat
Favorite shirt - Turnbull & Asser
Jacket - a dozen or so tweed hacking jackets - each with its own story
Car - 2001 Jaguar Vanden Plas, 1985 GMC 3/4 ton pick up
Sporting Interests - Thoroughbred horse racing (3rd generation trainer), foxhunting, polo
Politics - hard to label, but disgusted with status quo
Music - Jazz before 1961, rock before 1982
Worst fashion mistake - well, I fit in during the 80s...
Biggest regret - I'm not big on regrets, but if I had things to do over again, I might have avoided my second marriage.


----------



## choirmaestro (Aug 27, 2008)

Age - 28
Residence - ranch style house
Occupation - choral conducting/teacher
Education - BA music, MM choral conducting
Status - married, 2-year-old daughter, 2 naughty cats
Furnature - all crap, except for the grand piano in the living room
Favorite trousers - grey flannel
Favorite shoes - black florshiem imperials - 15 years and still looking good!
Watches - I don't know the model number, but choice one is a gold seiko given to me by my wife five years ago.
Haircut - ummm...short
Favorite shirt - can I choose all my BB slim fits?
Car - 2001 honda accord
Sporting interests - college football, fencing
Politics - WAYYYY out in left field
Music - Bach, Mozart, gregorian chant
Biggest regret - credit card debt


----------



## egerland (Aug 18, 2008)

Age:53

Home: Apartment in a pre-ghetto area of Los Angeles suburbia

Education: Cal State University Long Beach

Occupation: HMO auditor

Status: Divorced, remarried, 2 children

Favourite trousers: Soft twill chinos

Shoes: Penny loafers, black recrafted Alden captoes, Hanover shell cordovan plain oxfords

Watches: Folex green bezel, Presidential day/date

Favourite jackets: Harris tweed, blazers

Haircut: short back and sides

Favourite coat: Loden hunting coat

favourite shirt: Tattersall

Suits : Hickey Freeman dark gray Loro Piana, Ralph Lauren navy flannel pinstripe, Italian dark brown wool

Ties: Lots of regimentals, stripes, paisleys.

Kilts: Black Watch tank, cheapo Hunting Stewart

Sporting interests : Cycling, hiking, mountain climbing, fly fishing, upland game shooting

Jewelry: wedding ring

Car: RAV4 AWD

Music: Classic, military, folk, bagpipes

Politics: Monarchist


----------



## topbroker (Jul 30, 2006)

*Age*: 50
*Home*: An apartment in Appleton WI (35 miles from Green Bay, where I work) 
*Education*: BA, American Studies, Yale University; Master of Arts in Teaching, Boston University
*Occupation*: Manager of Organizational Development (was in commercial real estate for a number of years, hence the "topbroker" tag)
*Status*: Gay, happily unpartnered, happily childless
*Pets: *Many different pets over the years. Currently, a delightful Birman cat
*Hobbies*: Reading, movies, music, art, history, fashion (naturally!)
*Politics:* Moderate Republican, which means of course that I'm a Democrat
*Music*: Classical, jazz, "Great American Songbook," Sinatra, Beatles 
*TV Shows:* Upstairs, Downstairs (among many others)
*Movie*: Nuts about 1940s and 1950s film noir
*Novel:* Charles Dickens, Bleak House
*Stats: *6'2", 210 lbs.
*Sizes: *46L suit, 40/33 trousers, 16.5/36 shirt, 12 shoes
*Hair*: Short, no facial hair or sideburns 
*Suits*: About 25 
*Shoes*: About 90 pairs; favorites are black AE Grayson tassel mocs
*Car*: 2002 Mitsubishi Galant, silver, 130,000 miles (very dependable vehicle. I drive a lot and enjoy my driving) 
*Drinks*: Complete beer geek; also fond of gin, scotch, bourbon, root beer
*Magazines*: New Yorker, New York Review of Books, The New Republic, among others, mainly literary and film magazines
*Vacation Spot*: Puerto Vallarta


----------



## jpeirpont (Mar 16, 2004)

Age: 25
Home: Hartford, CT and Fairfield County (my girl's house)
Education: B.A from a Hartford college

Occupation: Work for a very small finacial services company- mostly bridge loans and such

Status: Single, been a relationship for 5 years.

Favourite trousers: Mid Grey Flannels from B2

Favourite Shoes: RLPL McCays

Watch: cheap timex

Haircut: Low cut

Favorite coat: Cordaroy coat from Brooks University collection

Favorite shirt: a white MTM shirt from Stagpole, Moore and Tryon in Hartford.

Jackets: Blue blazer. 
Suits: Grey pinned stripped, Golden Fleece.

Sporting Interests: Sailing, Basketball

Jewelry: None

Car: None do not plan on getting one. Had a Jeep Cherokee years ago.

Music: Jazz, Jazz, Jazz, Blues, Hip Hop, R&B-Soul

Politics:Reactionary & Afro-Traditionalist

Worst fashion mistake: Some horrible suede slip ons from Sperry.

Biggest regret: Way to many to list. Most involving money, education and family.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

Age: 59

Home: Southern U.S.

Education: BS - Social Work
Master of Public Administration

Occupation: Retired U.S. Civil Service, now part-time Mayor's staff

Status: Divorced

Favorite trousers: Any of my MTM grey pants, various shades.

Favorite Shoes: Any of my Rockport casual shoes.

Watch: Seiko

Haircut: Bald on top, usually shaggy on sides.

Favorite shirt: Lands End tailored fit dress shirts, both iron and non-iron.

Jackets: Any of several tweeds.

Suits : 4, all off the rack but heavily altered.

Jewelry: College ring in a box somewhere.

Car: 2007 Nissan Altima
2007 Ford Mustang convertible
2004 Ford Taurus

Music: Alternative and indie rock, 60's and 70's classics.

Politics: Conservative (USA)

Worst fashion mistake: Probably too many to name in this forum.

Biggest regret: Letting a certain woman get away from me.


----------



## Lagavulin16 (Nov 9, 2008)

I am willing to play....

Age: 40

Home: Chicago (near Roscoe Village) and Madrid, Spain

Education: College in Philadelphia

Occupation: Head of Internet Strategy for Western Europe for a Major Bank

Status: Married

Favourite trousers: Deep Charcoal Oxxford Flannels

Favorite Tie: Green and Gold Charvet

Favorite Socks: Gallo

Favourite Shoes: Suit - EG Inverness, Jeans - JL Chambord, Blazer - EG Dover

Watch/s: Suit - JLC Platinum Reverso, Blazer - JLC Amvox or 1967 Omega Speedmaster, Casual - Ocean7 LM-3. Not worn in a while JLC Master Calendar and a 18k VC from the 40s

Favorite sweater: Handmade Reversible Cashmere Crew

Haircut: short 

Favorite coat: Top Coat - Domenico Spano Chesterfield, Casual - Bespoke Sulka Car Coat, Jeans - Barbour

Favourite shirts: MTM Robert Talbott

Jackets: (2) Oxxford, (1) Sulka, (3) Zegna 15 mil 15, (2) Bespoke Cashmere, (1) RLPL

Suits : 3, (7) RLPL, (1) Domenico Spano, (1) Barbera, (3) Bespoke, (1) Stuart Choice (1) Oxxford

Sporting intrests : tennis in college, watch everything

Jewelry: vintage Georg Jensen cufflinks, vintage Hans Hansen cufflinks

Car: S4 Avant

Music: Zeppelin to Nina Simone

Politics: fiscal Republican, social democrat (according to my wife)

Worst Fashion Mistake: Wearing a cream suit with colored flecks to my HS graduation dinner (70s suits from the back of my Dad's closet)

Favorite Movie (s): To Catch a Thief, The Graduate, Braveheart, Thomas Crown Affair (Pierce Brosnan version), North by Northwest

Favorite Book (s): Catcher in the Rye, Fountainhead, anything by Alexander Dumas

Favorite Art: Impressionist


----------



## Mannix (Nov 24, 2008)

Age:18

Home: in a small town in central Wisconsin...aka boring as hell unless you like cows and corn 

Education: in college currently, studying for a masters in business administration degree

Occupation: full time student, and part time retail worker

Status: single

Favourite trousers: navy blue with a subtle plaid

Favourite Shoes: Canali semi-brogues

Watch/s: come Croton watch I got cheap and I swapped out the band for a naval strap like Sean Connery has in Dr. No and his other Bond movies:icon_smile_big:

Favourite jumpers: I'm assuming jumpers are sweaters??? A green cable knit alpaca sweater by Ralph Lauren...super soft and super warm

Haircut: short on the back and sides and the top is blended in

favourite coat: Banana Republic charcoal herringbone chesterfield

favourite shirt: blue gingham, or pink gingham...hell I love all gingham!

Jackets: houndstooth 

suits : n/a...no use at the moment

Sporting intrests : play golf occasionally, but I count shopping as a sport:aportnoy:
Jewelry: my Dunhill cufflinks

Car: Lincoln Town Car, burgundy with a tan cloth top oh yeah

Music: oldies...The Beatles, Al Green, Aretha Franklin

Politics: liberal

Worst fashion Mistake: dark navy blue shirt with a medium colored sweater vest...looked horrid

biggest regret: idk


----------



## Simon (Jun 4, 2008)

*Age:* 42

*Home:* Norwich, Norfolk, end terrace house with a country garden in a city centre; townhouse in London's Docklands

*Education:* State-assisted boarding school (grammar)

*Occupation:* Soon to take up a position as a Commercial Manager, Cricket coach. Have done many other things.

*Status:* Married, 2 kids, 2 cats

*Favourite trousers:* Armani jeans, PCC moleskins, Gabicci cords

*Favourite Shoes:* Metal grey Oliver Sweeneys, Cheaney Oxfords, Adidas Tobacco, Clarks desert boots

*Watch:* Tag F1

*Favourite jumpers:* Smedley cashmere v-neck, brown Pringle crew neck

*Haircut:* No 1 all over

*Favourite coat:* Vintage Dunn & Co Angora, Any of my Barbours, CP Company MM

*Favourite shirt:* RL brown cord button down, any number of Emmett single cuffed, TM Lewin and Thomas Pink double-cuffed and a surprisingly good Ted Baker endurance double-cuffed.

*Jackets:* Chadds Tweed hacking jacket, FA Stone shooting tweed

*Suits:* Roderick Charles navy herringbone 3b SB, Mark Stephen Marengo charcoal checked 3b SB, Ozwald Boateng black with orange pinstripes 3b SB, Ozwald Boateng 3 piece light blue with "flecks" 1b DB, dinner jacket plus a few others

*Sporting interests:* cricket, football, running, country pursuits

*Jewellery:* watch, wedding ring

*Car:* Battered Range Rover, Renault Scenic

*Music:* Soul, jazz, funk

*Politics:* left-leaning


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Age: Just a number.

Home: Housemates with three others in a rural part of town, just across from a UF-owned horse ranch.

Education: Working toward an associate of arts degree.

Occupation: Student.

Status: Single, never married. (Too young!)

Favourite trousers: Old J. Crew chinos.

Favourite Shoes: Brown leather brogued wingtips.

Watch/es: None.

Favourite jumpers: Fair Isle v-neck. 

Haircut: Short tapered back and sides.

Favourite coat: Navy pea coat.

Favourite shirt: Brooks Brothers blue candy stripe OCBD.

Jackets: Tan tweed two button centre vent with brown leather buttons and elbow patches, black corduroy three button centre vent.

Suits: Navy flannel with pleated trousers, charcoal worsted with plain front trousers -- both two button with centre vents.

Sporting interests: None. I occasionally watch football or basketball with my stepfather, however.

Jewelry: Necklace made by my mother.

Car: None.

Music: Ambient/new age/electronic, rock, folk.

Politics: Left.

Worst fashion mistake: Black velvet sport coat, pink spread collar shirt, black satin tie in half-Windsor, and grey trousers. Hopefully I'm better turned out at Christmas parties this year compared to a few years ago.

Biggest regret: Not certain I have any. I've learned from my mistakes, after all.


----------



## Blueboy1938 (Aug 17, 2008)

*Why not in "profile"?*

I checked out all of page 5, and only three posters went beyond the mandatory location info in their personal profile "About Me" page. What gives? We're willing to put all this personal history down on a transitory thread but not in our permanent profile? Makes no sense to me, frankly.

These are all very interesting posts, even the tongue in cheek variety. I wish there were an easy way to transfer all of this biodata into the profiles, but one would have to check with each member to see whether they would be willing. It seems to me that would be the case, but liability can rear her ugly head if permission is not specifically granted.

C'mon people, cut and past all this valuable lore into your profiles, huh? That's where you'll find mine:icon_smile:


----------



## Stefan100 (Oct 21, 2008)

*Age:* 30

*Home:* Almere, near Amsterdam.

*Education:* Master degree in Law.

*Occupation:* Self employed advisor to the Dutch government.

*Status:* Single.

*Favourite trousers:* Zegna trousers.

*Favourite Shoes:* Boots from Church's.

*Watch:* Michel Herbelin Newport GMT automatic.

*Favourite jumpers:* Malo cashmere v-neck.

*Haircut:* Curled semi long hair.

*Favourite coat:* Black alpaca winter coat by Baldessarini.

*Favourite shirt:* TM Lewin dubbel-cuffed and any Ingram shirt.

*Jackets:* To many but I really like one I have from Pierre Laffitte.

*Suits:* Blue summer wool Zegna suit, blue Loro Piana winter suit and a lot RLP suits in different colours.

*Sporting interests:* Football, Cricket, Golf and Waterpolo.

*Jewellery:* watch.

*Car:* None.

*Music:* Jazz and Soul.

*Politics:* left liberal


----------



## flylot74 (Jul 26, 2007)

Name: Philip

Age: 58

Home: Houston, TX, 3 br. ranch style

Education: BSBA Accounting, NC State
MBA Finance Univ. Houston
Airline Transport Pilot: Multi-engine Land and Helicopter
Commercial Pilot: Single -engine Land and Sea 

Status: married, one son, two grandkids!

Politics: fiscal conservative

Music: baroque, some jazz, old (60s) rock

Food: Italian, German

Car: 86 MB 560SL (my baby-fully restored)
08 Hyundai Sonata
07 Honda Aero (OK, it's really a bike)
89 Pitts S1-T (OK, so its not really a car) 

Pets: cat

Jewelry: Rolex

Haircut: I always seem to need one

Suit: favorite one a bespoke from Hong Kong

Shoes: see above

Sportcoat: did I mention I spend a lot of time in Hong Kong?

Shirt: (sigh!) again

Magazines: Economist,American Hunter, The Strad

Regrets: trying too long after the service flying a desk instead of an aircraft

Best vacation: Rome

Favorite movie: The Maltese Falcon

Hobby: playing violin, shotgunning (sporting clays)


----------



## subourbonite (Nov 13, 2008)

*Age*: 29
*Home*: Burlington, VT
*Education*: B.S. - Computer Science
*Occupation*: Software Engineer
*Status*: Married
*Hobbies*: Tennis, racquetball, reading, brewing beer, music (especially live, of any sort)
*Politics:* Left-leaning independent, although fiscally conservative - makes it tough to choose a candidate sometimes.
*Music*: Jazz, blues, some rock, some folk/traditional
*TV Shows: *The Office, 30 Rock, Monk
*Movie*: Double Indemnity, The Maltese Falcon, L.A. Confidential
*Hair*: Short, boring
*Favorite Suit*: Only own one, cheap Alfani from Macy's - but had it tailored to fit well, so it's fine for the 2x per year I have to wear it.
*F**avorite Shirt*: Brooks Brothers OCBD
*Favorite Jacket:* Cheap Tasso Elba (Macy's) dark brown corduroy, been wearing it everywhere this fall/winter and getting comments on it.
*Favorite Shoes*: Black Bostonian Malden (only dress shoe I own)
*Car*: 2008 Chrysler Pacifica
*Favorite Drink*: Decent whisk(e)y poured neat, Manhattan, dry Bombay Sapphire martini, craft beer
*Favorite Food*: A good cut of steak (prefer ribeye) medium rare.
*Pets*: Two dogs
*Fears*: Heights
*Magazines*: Wine Spectator, Malt Advocate, Playboy
*Best vacation*: Weekends in Boston
*Biggest Fashion Mistake*: Everything I had ever done prior to reading this forum; for specifics, I once wore a brown belt with black shoes, and white socks with leather boat shoes. Also have worn my pants too long, and ended up with frayed/tattered cuffs from walking on them. Have now started bringing all my pants to a tailor as soon as I buy them to get them hemmed, because OTR always seems to be just a bit too long, or too short.


----------



## StoryTroy (Nov 8, 2008)

*Age:* 38

*Home:* Studio City, CA

*Education:* Flagler College (Art/Business); Full Sail (Film and Video)

*Occupation:* Television writer/producer

*Status:* Involved

*Favourite trousers:* Ask me in the new year. The commitment to dressing well is a new one, so I've started with the watch and shoes and am just now working toward better garments.

*Favourite Shoes:* Ferragamo "Gene," olive John Varvatos loafers, sherbet-orange Ben Sherman suede sneakers.

*Watch:* Hamilton Lloyd XL

*Favourite jumpers:* Ballantine button-front cashmere (blue)

*Haircut:* No. 2 sides, clipped top for the scrunchy illusion of fullness that only fools me.

*Favourite coat:* Black Calvin Klein velourish thing too hot to be worn in LA 360 days out of the year.

*Favourite shirt:* Thomas Pink double-cuffed.

*Jackets:* Functional offerings from Men's Wearhouse.

*Suits:* As above. Blue pinstriped DB, Black somethingorother, Grey somethingorother.

*Sporting interests:* None.

*Jewellery:* watch

*Car:* Mercedes C240, Saturn Vue

*Music:* 70's-80's pop, eclectic, ukulele bands

*Politics:* just left of center


----------



## boatshoe (Oct 30, 2008)

*Age*: 25
*Home*: Hoboken, NJ and Long Island
*Education*: B.A. - Theology, M.A. Church History
*Occupation*: Major League Baseball Advanced Media
*Status*: Single
*Hobbies*: Tennis, racquetball, reading, brewing beer, music (especially live, of any sort)
*Politics:* Conservative
*Music*: Rock and Classical. e.g. Beatles, Nick Drake, Nick Cave, Beethoven, Mozart
*TV Shows: *Law and Order CI (D'Onofrio episodes), Deadliest Catch, How It's Made (really quite addictive)
*Movie*: Rushmore, Wings of Desire, American Psycho
*Hair*: short, parted to the side
*Favorite Suit*: Only own one, cheap Alfani from Macy's - but had it tailored to fit well, so it's fine for the 2x per year I have to wear it.
*F**avorite Shirt*: BB Blue University stripe OCBD
*Favorite Jacket:* BB 3/2 sack blazer
*Favorite Shoes*: Weejuns
*Car*: none
*Favorite Drink*: Newcastle
*Favorite Food*: Ruth's Chris filet
*Pets*: two cats
*Fears*: many irrational fears
*Magazines*: The New Criterion, National Review
*Best vacation*: safari in South Africa when I was a lad
*Biggest Fashion Mistake*: Too many years of wearing t-shirts.


----------



## Wyvern1138 (Jun 3, 2006)

Age:34
Home: third floor walk up in Lincoln Park, Chicago, IL USA
Education: BA (History), JD
Occupation: Lawyer
Status: Engaged
Favourite trousers: grey flannels & Levis 550 jeans
Favorite Shoes: No favorites, but I usually wear plain toed brown bluchers with a coat and tie (Is that wrong?)
Watch: I don't current have one that works, but I favor the basic Timex without a date counter; I would also wear a tank watch
Favorite sweaters: grey lambswool cable crew, green cotton henley
Haircut: short, #2 sides and back, currently sporting a Van ****
Favorite coats: barn coat, Barbour Border
Favorite shirts: green striped OCBD, navy and crimson quartered rugby
Jackets: favorites- 3 button sack blazer, tan broken bone hacking; others 2 button grey herringbone tweed sack, camelhair, and khaki cotton
Suits : favorite- medium grey, darted 3-roll-2 3-piece with double breasted, lapelled vest; others- navy 3 button, charcoal 2 button, striped charcoal 3 button sack with pleated trousers, grey glen plaid 2 button, navy flannel(?) 3 button sack 3 piece, 2 button seersucker
Sporting intrests : to participate, fencing; to watch, football (American)
Jewelry: No thanks
Car: Ford Focus
Music: all over the place
Politics: a little right of center/moderate traditional(ist) conservative


----------



## boatshoe (Oct 30, 2008)

boatshoe said:


> *Hobbies*: Tennis, racquetball, reading, brewing beer, music (especially live, of any sort)
> *Favorite Suit*: Only own one, cheap Alfani from Macy's - but had it tailored to fit well, so it's fine for the 2x per year I have to wear it.


Eh, I'm a dope. Forgot to actually write my own entries for these items when I copied and pasted the list. For some reason I'm not allowed to edit my posts.

Let it be known that I do not and will never own an Alfani suit. I have one grey flannel suit, 2 button, center vent, no label, from an estate sale.

Hobbies? Sailing, reading.


----------



## eyedoc2180 (Nov 19, 2006)

Age:51

Home: Hamilton Square, NJ "tract" home

Education: U of Penn, Pennsylvania College of Optometry

Occupation: optometrist

Status: married with 2 girls, one law student and one in college

Favourite trousers: grey flannel

Favourite Shoes: Lucchese roper boots

Watch/s: 1990 Seiko

Favourite sweater: lambswool U-neck

Haircut: medium length, off the ears!

favourite coat: inherited cashmere car coat in black

favourite shirt: BB OCBD slim fit (iron, please!)

Jackets: BB, multiple plaids and herringbone, and navy blazer

suits : BB navy pin and solid grey, Paul Stuart navy flannel and grey pin

Sporting intrests : former college baseball player, now softball, golf and distance running

Jewelry: thin 18k gold neck chain, wedding band

Car: MB E500, black, 2003

Music: classic rock, alternative

Politics: just right of center, and usually right

Worst fashion mistake: old photos show 1988 acid washed jeans and grey pointy shoes. ick.

biggest regret: not working harder at baseball

greatest joy: besides family, lecturing to an audience, if it goes well


----------



## stant62 (Aug 6, 2008)

*Home*: New York, NY
*Education*: B.S.B.A. - Boston University
*Status*: Single
*Hobbies*: Weightlifting
*Politics: *Moderate; fiscal conservative but liberal social policies and states' rights *
**Music*: Jazz, rock, some rap
*TV Shows: *Law and Order
*Movie*: Saving Private Ryan, Wall Street
*Hair*: Short
*Favorite Suit*: Navy Brooks Brothers 2 button suit w/ plain front trousers
*F**avorite Shirt*: Brooks Brothers luxury cotton twill alternating purple stripes
*Favorite Jacket: *J. Press bone gray tweed 3 button sack *
Favorite Shoes*: Allen Edmonds Byron in chili
*Favorite Drink*: Protein shakes (I kid, I kid)... how bout some good 'ol Sam Adams Boston Lager
*Favorite Food*: Don't really know anymore, but I like steak (rare-medium rare) and fried chicken
*Fears*: Heights, death
*Magazines*: GQ
*Best vacation*: Hawaii
*Biggest Fashion Mistake*: Baggy clothes


----------



## Legal_Eagle (Jul 25, 2008)

*Age:* 29
*Home:* I rent.
*Education*: J.D. from Syracuse Univ. College of Law
*Occupation:* Employment and General Civil Law Attorney - Public Interest (for now)
*Status:* Single and loving it
*Favorite trousers:* Seven for All Mankind jeans
*Favorite Shoes:* J.P. Tod's or Bruno Magli Loafers 
*Watch:* IWC Flieger Chronograph (bracelet and gator strap)
*Briefcase:* Prada Triple Gusset - black, Zero Halliburton Laptop - gunmetal, Filson Medium Field Bag (used most frequently given my current job) 
*Haircut: *Short, near blackish brown
*Favorite coat*: Burberry Trench or Arcteryx Beta AR
*Favorite shirt:* Ike Behar La Confianza or Ralph Lauren Purple Label (i.e. Lorenzini) 
*Suits: *Gray Tatersall Brooks Bros Golden Fleece, Gray Pinstripe Brooks Bros Madison, Gray Brooks Bros Brooks Ease, Navy Chalk Stripe RL Purple Label
*Sporting Interests: *Golfing, Cycling, Hiking, Skiing, Skeet and Sporting Clays 
*Jewelry:* University of Michigan Class Ring (Class of 2002 - white gold)
*Car:* 2008 Mazda3S GT sedan - 5 spd, Galaxy Gray (aspiring to a 3 series)
*Music:* Classical, Jazz, 80s New Wave, Indie, Rock - anything but country.
*Politics: *Moderate with Strong Conservative Values
*Worst fashion mistake:* Not owning a suit with plain front trousers 
*Biggest regret: *Not holding out for a job in the private sector and now trying to make the transition in a state with the worst economy. That and taking the bar exam in Michigan, as opposed to any other state.


----------



## FlatSix (Feb 23, 2005)

Well, I wander away from these pages for a year or so, and look at all the fascinating people who have shown up! Here's my "profile" for the newbies:

*Age:* 37

*Home*: Just a little McTract in flyover country, stuffed with Herman Miller furniture, old bicycles, and books

*Education:* On the streets, yo. Also, a degree in 18th C English lit.

*Occupation:* Gentleman (which is to say idle), race car driver, bon vivant, recreational killer, part-time auto journalist, soon to be father to my first child.

*Marital status:* Married since 1995.

*Favorite trousers:* A set of outrageous Brooks "Country Club" plaids.

*Favorite shoes:* I cannot pick, but I am partial to my various custom two-tone AEs.

*Watch:* I wear a Speedmaster Broad Arrow to race; I also won an IWC Ingenieur a few years ago in the "AMG Challenge". A few others.

*Haircut:* John Lennon in the "Let It Be" era.

*Favorite jacket:* Yellow linen Kiton.

*Favorite coat:* Black Shearing/cashmere GIMO'S.

*Favorite shirt:* A white MTM Marol with blue and red stripes, or possibly one of my Craig Taylor MTMs

*Favorite suit:* Bown Oxxford Manhattan II.

*Other clothing craziness:* I am a collector of the "better" Brooks sweaters. I like Kiton and Brioni stuff. I prefer an English shirt most of the time.

*Cars:* A bespoke 2009 Audi S5 in 1973 Porsche Lime Green with Tuscan Brown interior, two VW Phaetons, a Porsche 993, a Porsche 986S Anniversary, a Porsche 944, and my 1995 Plymouth Neon Sport which I run in NASA's "Performance Touring E" class.

*Worst fashion mistake:* There isn't the space. I am an experimenter and I get it wrong as often as I get it right.

*Biggest regret:* Passing up a clean headshot for a center-of-mass which didn't do the job, back in my misspent youth.

*Broken bones* At last count, twenty-seven, including second cervical.

*Greatest fear:* That I will not be the father than my own father was.

Next!


----------



## Rolex Luthor (Jan 5, 2009)

Age: 41
Home: Ranch style house on one acre in the city.
Education: BA in political science.
Occupation: public relations for a Fortune 25 corporation
Status: Married for 19 yrs, two adolescent sons 
Watch: Vintage Rolex Datejust, vintage Mido Oceanstar, Citizen Aqualand Pro.
Haircut: Military issue, still not too gray.
Suits: Five, all SB, mix of 2B and 3B. The best one is a Canali MTM. Plus a vintage Oxxford tuxedo.
Favourite shirts: Anything I can get on sale.
Favourite ties: See above.
Favourite odd trousers: See above.
Favourite jacket: Standard issue navy blazer with vintage buttons in which I look like 007 himself.
Favourite shoes: The brown captoe oxfords I'm wearing today
Favourite sweater: Lambswool shawl-neck cardigan.
Favourite coat: Charcoal SB London Fog wool topcoat.
Sporting interests: Detroit Red Wings
Jewelry: Yellow gold wedding ring, silver claddagh ring
Car: Dark blue 2007 Mercury Sable
Music: Alternative rock. I have a soft spot for the 80s music of my teen years, but also like Low, Radiohead, etc.
Politics: Recovering socialist.
Favorite drink: Bushmills with a little soda. But I've also been warming up lately to vodka tonic and gin & tonic. 
Worst fashion mistake: Parachute pants in the 80s.
Biggest regret: Not wising up about style much earlier.


----------



## RipRoar (Jan 8, 2008)

*Age:* 28
*Home:* I rent.
*Education*: B.S., B.A. in Finance from Appalachian State (sorry, you Michiganders!)
*Occupation:* Project Manager at entrepreneurial tech/investment services start-up
*Status:* Singleton
*Favorite trousers:* Original Penguin brown herringbone
*Favorite Shoes:* Blundstones boots 62 model
*Watch:* Not a big watch guy, but two: Skagen with titanium mesh band, and Timex Ironman for casual wear and training
*Briefcase:* None yet. Currently in market for a Filson or CustomHide
*Haircut: *Short, messy, and stylish
*Favorite coat*: Polo corduroy, Millet softshell, Mountain Hardwear shell
*Favorite shirt:* BB Black Fleece oxford
*Suits: *Currently upgrading - now have Hickey navy chalkstripe and RL Black Label charcoal.
*Sporting Interests: *Cycling, Running, Triathlons, Snowboarding, Basketball, Football
*Jewelry:* nada
*Car:* 1995 Nissan 200SX SE (still running at 170k miles!!)
*Music:* Indie, folk, rock, alternative country, post-rock, singer-songwriter
*Politics: *Libertarian Conservative - morally moderate, fiscally quite so. But mostly, get the hell out of my personal life and, while you're at it, stop overtaxing me for the ridiculous cost of your unwanted (and unwarranted!) intrusions.
*Worst fashion mistake:* Ongoing.
*Biggest regret: *Don't have one yet, which may be a commentary on my lack of adventurous living so far.


----------



## mysharona (Nov 4, 2008)

Age:25

Home: Charlotte, NC- townhome near SouthPark

Education: Vocal Performance / Business Administration

Occupation: Sales Manager for bedding manufacturer, associate creative director for startup marketing firm, singer/guitarist

Status: Married with 2.5 year old son, another on the way. The occasional girlfriend (just kidding)

Favourite trousers: Super 120's or better. I love the feel and the drape.

Favourite Shoes: Wing Tips. Brown. Various hues.

Watches: Many. My favorites are a 2008 Rolex Datejust and a Panerai Radiomir Black Seal.

Favourite jumpers: I do love cashmere!

Haircut: Short back and sides, longish on top

Favourite Coat: Navy Peacoat

Favourite Shirts: Italian

Jackets: A couple of navy blazers with varying formality

Suits: Several. I prefer 2 button. Really, I'm not going to describe them all

Sporting interests: Martial Arts, Track & Field, Pistol marksmanship

Jewelry: Watch, beaded bracelet worn with watch, wedding ring, a nice pair of sunglasses. I prefer Persols.

Car: 2- Mitsubishi Lancer Ralliart, Chevy HHR (for the family)

Music: Tom Waits, Tom Petty, Bob Dylan, Miles Davis, The Stones, Billy Joel, Mose Allison... being a musician I listen to a lot. I'm stopping here.

Politics: I supported Ron Paul. Need I say more?

Magazines: GQ, Esquire, Details (occasionally)

Best stag party: N/A

Furniture: Whatever I like. Style themes are unimportant to me with furniture.

Pet(s): Rather than pay a pet deposit, I have offspring

Holiday destination you havent been to but must get round to: Italy

Best Holiday I _have _been to: 3 weeks in Israel

Next item of clothing on your shopping list: When I see it, I'll buy it!

Regrets: To regret what life has dealt me would be foolish. Your mistakes are the only thing you can truly call your own.

Best accomplishment(s): My son, Benjamin. I have yet to be as proud of anything else.


----------



## ShieldsOnTour (Dec 8, 2008)

Age:34

Home: Edinburgh, Scotland

Education: Honours degree in Computational Science.

Occupation: Ex Pro-fighter (Maui Thai) ... that didn't pay the bills! Set up a couple of companies ... that also didn't pay the bills! Now head of technology for a IT consultancy firm .... so far the bills seem to be getting paid 

Status: Have a Girlfriend

Favourite trousers: I had a great pair of yellow trousers - they are no longer with me, but they are still my favourite!

Favourite Shoes: Pair of black Italian things I bought a decade ago.

Watches: Accurist Greenwhich anniversary limited edition.

Favourite jumpers: none

Haircut: Short back and sides, messy on top!

Favourite Coat: Bespoke cashmere navy coat bought a long time ago

Favourite Shirts: Whatever is my latest buy

Jackets: none

Suits: My latest 2 - one from Crombie and one from Daks

Sporting interests: Martial Arts, Rock climbing, Weights & running.

Jewelry: Just the watch. No wedding ring. No no no no no!

Car: 1971 Triumph TR6 in flame red with all the chrome trimmings and wire wheels.

Music: I just listen to music in the gym - so what ever I find on my MP3 player that suits the session.

Politics: None.

Magazines: None

Best stag party: I can not remember.... that's how good it was. It was up in the highlands somewhere, that I do remember.

Pet(s): A mean cat called "Lord Wilfred Prickles the First".

Holiday destination you havent been to but must get round to: Road trip from Boston to LA on a Harley .... but have got that booked for September this year 

Best Holiday I _have _been to: I go to Spain on climbing trips with the boys .. they are always good.

Next item of clothing on your shopping list: I've been told by the Girlfriend that the answer to this question is "none"

Regrets: None really. I've been made bankcrupt a couple of times --- but had a lot of fun getting there 

Best accomplishment(s): Beating cancer when I was 21. Although in reality that is more of my Doctors accomplishment!


----------



## JWM1960 (Jan 23, 2009)

*New Member - An Introduction*

Age: 49
Home: West Friendship, MD (between Baltimore and D.C.)
Occupation: Division President of a national development firm
Eduacation: University of Baltimore
Profession: CPA

Fashion habits: I am a big, hard to fit fellow, which led me to made-to- measure and bespoke clothing. Now I have reached a point in my life and my career where I am can confidently dress how I please and take a few moderate risks that might be considered eccentric, but which I consider fun (such as nice fur felt fedoras, occasional bow ties, and formal cap toe leather boots). I love traditional conservative dress and appointments. When in doubt I still wear a dark gray chalk stripe or a navy blue pin stipe.

Favorite MTM source: Tom James (Yes I have read some critiques of TJ on this site, but stick to their high end lines (Ventura, Sartoria, and H&S Bespoke) coupled with a good account rep, and I have found a good combination of quality, fit, convenience, and selection --though I would agree pricey).

Other MTM sources: Tallia, Palm Beach (both through Austins).

Overcoats / Topcoats from Cardinal of Canada (made to measure).

Hats: fur felt fedoras, panama, and various wool driving caps from Hippodrome Hatters in Baltimore. This is a venerable store that is doing well during this pause (yes pause -- I hope) in hat popualrity. He has his own line of fine traditional fur felt hats at reasonable prices ($125 for a fur felt fedora). He is used to new hat wearers and really takes his time to find colors and styles that best fit you and then finds the perfect fit. He will then clean, block and repair your hats for you going forward.

Shoes: Mainly from Alan Edmonds or Johnston and Murphy. My dress boots came from Bergdorfs (Alexander McQueen).

Shirts: Tom James, Paul Fredrick, Joe Banks, Charles Thyrett (sp?)

Briefcase: SAB Dispatch Bag (Thanks to the opinions on this website)

Belts: Trafalger

Braces: Trafalger

Other: I love the iconic accessories of my generation, Gold Day-Date Rolex, Porsche 911 Coupe ('05 S), brown leather bomber jacket. All metal is yellow gold (wedding band, rolex, cufflinks, studs), or brass (belt buckles, shoe buckles (when wearing buckle strap shoes), brief case buckles, etc.) Porsche is traditioanal silver.

White Cotton or Linen Handkerchiefs: Joe Banks

Cuff links: Everywhere I can find them. Lots of fun stuff on the web. (always gold)

Ties, silk pocket squares: same as cufflinks.

Favorite Online Source of Misc. Clothes and accessories: Dann-Online.

Favorite Stores in NYC: Saks, Berdorfs.

Hobbies: Ballroom dancing (waltz. foxtrot, tango, rumba, cha cha, swing, salsa), (our new president needs some lessons BTW based on what I saw at the inaugural balls last Tuesday night), so I have a wide array of formal attire, specially fitted to look nice while in dance frame (thanks again, Tom James). Dance shoes are from Coast. Also hunting, shooting, photgraphy.

Favorite Drink: Single Malt (12 years or older with a distictive smokey flavor -served neat at about 50 degrees F)

Favorite bar: Baltimore - Admirel Fell Inn in Fells Point; NYC - Lobby Bar at the Waldorf Astoria (say Hi to Anastasia).

Favorite Steakhouse: Baltimore - Jordans in Ellicott City; NYC - Sparks.

Thanks: Thanks to all of you for your advice. I have been reading the fora for a while, but finally became a member a few days ago. (This is my first post). Medwards, you especially are the man. We must have similar taste because I find myself agreeing with your posts.


----------



## FlatSix (Feb 23, 2005)

JWM1960 said:


> Other: I love the iconic accessories of my generation, Gold Day-Date Rolex, Porsche 911 Coupe ('05 S), brown leather bomber jacket. All metal is yellow gold (wedding band, rolex, cufflinks, studs), or brass (belt buckles, shoe buckles (when wearing buckle strap shoes), brief case buckles, etc.) Porsche is traditioanal silver.


Sorry to interrupt...

Is your 997S Polar, Arctic, GT, or another silver altogether? My '04 986S is GT Silver. I'm not sure the juice is worth the squeeze in this particular case; it's almost identical to Polar to my eyes.


----------



## JWM1960 (Jan 23, 2009)

*Polar Silver*

It's polar silver. I also have a Cayenne Turbo (2004) that is arctic silver. Unless parked right next to each other, you would not know the difference. To my eye, the arctic silver is slightly bluer in color. The GT Silver was on the 40th anniverasry 911. It looks to be the same color as the polar, but seems to have a deeper shine. I think it is a better quality paint.


----------



## hghevans (May 20, 2008)

*...*

*Age:* 19

*Home:* Family home in Kent, and live in Oxford the rest of the time (Corpus Christi)

*Education:* Tonbridge School (School House), doing a History
degree
*Occupation:* Student (and spare-time thrifter!). Hope to enter politics once finished university.

*Status:* Same girlfriend for past three years - at my age, that counts as long-term!

*Favourite trousers:* Hmm... Possibly some indigo Armani jeans a schoolfriend gave me... Actually, I really like moleskins and cords at the moment.

*Favourite Shoes:* Church's black oxfords, Grenson chukka boots (brown and black), black Bally tasselled loafers, Church's oxblood penny loafers black Converse hi-tops...

*Watch:* Am using an Omega Speedmaster of Dad's at the moment as my watch (Cartier Tank Francaise - stainless steel, automatic) is being mended atm.

*Favourite jumpers:* School House cricket jumper, general cardigans, including shawl-collared ones. Argyle patterns are nice (harder to thrift jumpers, and my Dad's old ones don't seem to fit so well, unlike his other old stuff).

*Haircut:* Shortish atm, allow it to grow longer until it can be pulled over eyes, when I have it cut.

*Favourite coats:* Hackett lightopcoatt trench coat, Aquascutum sb mac (camel coloured), camel db car coat, Harrods db cashmere topcoat... Coats are easy to thrift and have many hand-me-downs...

*Favourite shirt:* Crombie slim fit 15" (with the extreme cutaway collars) with contrasting collars... Have a few G&H ones I like too... I like Lewin shirts a lot, but I always replace the plastic buttons with mop simply because they look a lot better... Have also got a dress shirt which takes studs and stiff collars, found it in Oxfam in Oxford, a perfect fit! Very pleased with that one.

*Jackets:* John Brocklehurst (a gent's outfitter from Derbyshire near where some of my people live) tweed jacket, random custom made vintage tweed jacket (with a crazy lining and which fits me perfectly, as very pleased with that!), Harrods sb blue balzer of Dad's, custom made blue db blazer, Versace jeans jean jacket... and so on.

*Suits:* Custom-made blue suit, custom-made grey suit, Savoy Taylor's Guild db pinstriped suit I once picked up in a charity shop in Tonbrudge, perfect fit (well, obviously I guess, or I would not have bought it)... + db black dj.

*Sporting interests:* None.

*Jewellery:* except watches, have some gold + Blue John (again, the Debyshire link) cuflinks. And many other cufflinks, but those are my favourite.

*Car:* None, but have my own number plate (HE 40)!

*Music:* Punk (Sex Pistols, Clash, Dead Kennedys, NOFX, early Green Day and Offspring), general rock (esp Rolling Stones), some rap (Sage Francis!)

*Politics:* Member of the Conservative Party since I left school and stopped pretending to be a lefty, mamber of the Oxford University Conservative Association.


----------



## rlp271 (Feb 12, 2009)

Age: 23

Home: Gwangju City, Gyeongi Province, South Korea, and occassionaly New York or Wisconsin

Education: NYU dual bachelors East Asian Studies/History

Occupation: first year middle school English conversation teacher

Status: practically engaged

Favourite trousers: MTM from my tailor in Korea

Favourite Shoes: Church's Consul

Watches: Omega 300 M Diver Chronometer

Haircut: short sides, with about two inches on top (shorter and it sticks straight out, damn my Korean hair) with a style that goes with my natural part, which is about 3/4" inside my left eyebrow

Favourite Coat: Charcoal Peacoat

Favourite Shirts: dark navy, short sleeves, polo shirts

Jackets: an odd number from Uniqlo. It can act as an unlined blazer, but looks just as good when the collar is turned up, give it a different look and feel as well. Difficult to describe.

Suits: MTM from the tailor here, a nice gray a couple shades below charcoal or very dark navy blue, bordering on midnight, two button, double vent

Sporting interests: Isshin-ryu Karate, Taekwondo, American football, shooting (both bow and arrow and firearms)

Jewelry: Watch

Car: none, athough Tesla motors has started to intrigue me with what they want to offer in the future

Music: a bit of everything, I love Igudesman and Joo for their classical music comedy routine. They're pretty genius.

Politics: damn near dead in the middle

Magazines: GQ, Field and Stream, Cabelas

Pet(s): helped rescue an abandoned dog

Hobbies: martial arts, watching movies, reading

Favorite Drink: any bottle of red wine shared with good company

Holiday destination you havent been to but must get round to: Greece

Best Holiday I _have _been to: 4 days in Montreal with my best friend or 3 days in Vietnam alone, both were tons of fun

Next item of clothing on your shopping list: dark navy two button suit with double vents, or a nice pair of walnut color brogues

Regrets: Nothing to regret. Life's too short to not live as much as you possibly can

Best accomplishment(s): Refusing to listen to high school teachers that told me I was too poor to make it in New York City.


----------



## R.O. Thornhill (Aug 27, 2008)

*Age:* 31
*Home:* London, U.K.
*Education*: B.A. (Hons); M.Phil.
*Occupation:* Professional services
*Status:* Married, one child
*Favorite trousers:* Ferragamo flannels (with significant alterations), Connolly purple cordurouys
*Favorite Shoes:* Gaziano & Girling Hayes (with added brogued toe-cap); Edward Green Lommond in burgundy on 82 last 
*Watch:* Baume & Mercier Hampton in gold on black gator strap
*Briefcase:* Papworth attache case
*Haircut: *Short
*Favourite coat*: Kilgour 3B, single-breasted grey in cashmere 
*Favourite jacket: *Kilgour bespoke 1B notch lapel in P&H Glorious Twelfth cloth (with my OTR Kilgour 1B notch lapel navy blazer, in pure cashmere, as a second favourite - simply because of the great deal I got on it)
*Casualwear:* Loro Piana sweaters, 7 jeans, well-worn bespoke shirts in oxford cloth, shoes by EG/Vass, colourful socks
*Favourite shirt: *Bespoke Sean O'Flynn (variety of fabrics) 
*Suits: *Bespoke Kilgour 1B SB peak lapel in a navy herringbone 10/11oz; bespoke Kilgour 1B SB notch lapel in navy worsted (11/12oz) and in navy pinstripe (11/12oz); MTM Saint Andrews 2B SB 3pce in charcoal Super 150s; and a variety of others
*Sporting Interests: *Rugby, skiing, weightlifting
*Jewelry:* wedding band, watch, cufflinks
*Car:* Alfa Romeo
*Music:* Classical, Jazz


----------



## cravat (Feb 8, 2009)

Age: 27
Home: Helsinki, Finland
Education: BA Classical Studies, MA Theology, PhD (in spe) Biblical Studies
Occupation: Researcher / Instructor of Hebrew and Greek
Status: Married, one child (deceased)
Favorite trousers: Brooks Brothers chocolate brown cords
Favorite Shoes: classic brogues
Watch: none
Briefcase: none currently, though in the market for a medium brown leather satchel
Haircut: short but growing out longer 
Favourite coat: Barbour classic beaufort 
Favourite jacket: brown houndstooth camelhair
Casualwear: cords in the winter, linens in summer, shirts all year round
Favourite shirt: TM Lewin Bengal stripe double cuffed
Suits: two linen (navy, tan), two poplin (black, navy), one grey pinstripe wool
Sporting Interests: run daily, baseball men's league in summer, watch football (UK, German), baseball, and football (US).
Jewelry: wedding band
Car: none to speak of
Music: variety, motown


----------



## Brodirt (Oct 19, 2008)

Name: Tracy

Age: 43

Home: White Plains, NY (close in NYC 'burb) 4 bedroom Tudor

Education: BAS Iona College, Finance/Economics
MBA Pace University
JD Pace Unitversity

Status: married, two daughters

Politics: libertarian

Music: Radiohead, Flaming Lips, U2 etc...rock as long as its not worn out

Food: Vietnamese, Italian

Car: 2007 Audi A4

Pets: 2 Cats...although the Maine **** should count as 2 himself.

Jewelry: none

Haircut: every 4 months, whether I need it or not.

Suit: daily and worn hard, so I cant go bespoke. These days its Zegna and Aboud OTR, and a bunch from Jeff of Ebay...what a f'in steal.

Shoes: AE, or Florsheim

Watch: Vintage Heuer, Movado and Seiko. Several modern swiss mid-level chronos.

Sportcoat: Suede only

Shirt: Lewin, Tyrwitt, Fredrick

Magazines: Economist, Velonews, Men's Journal, Esquire

Regrets: too many to list

Best vacation: eesh..tough one, the month in Tuscany or the month in Provence

Favorite movie: Jaws

Favorite drink: Johnny Black 1 cube, various single malts and any beer from Dogfish Head Brewery. I must add too that the month in Tuscany gave me a great appreciation for Montalcino, Montepulciano and Chianti.

Sports: Bicycle racing, American Football...NY Giants

Hobby: Bicycle racing

Favorite Cities: After NYC, my home town...Siena, Florence, San Fransisco and Paris.

Favorite Book: A Tale of Two Cities

Favorite Steakhouse: Gimme a break....the only one that counts, Peter Luger's


----------



## mt_spiffy (Apr 12, 2008)

I used the original post as a template.

Age:24

Home: Spacious 1 bedroom apartment in Madison, WI

Education: High school, did not finish college

Occupation: Minister of Music and freelance musician

Status: Single, one daughter born 1/6/06

Favourite trousers: Designer jeans

Favourite Shoes: Paisley pattern

Watch/s: Dont wear one

Favourite jumpers: Ummmmm?

Haircut: Big Steve fades me up right

favourite coat: Grey dress topcoat I've had for years and worn with everything, but I really want a long black leather coat like Sam L wore in Shaft

favourite shirt: I have a striped shirt with stitching on the collar that's pretty hot.

Jackets: Apricottree blazer, this leather jacket I have

suits : anything with 2 or more of these details: ticket pocket, contrast stitching, single back pleat

Sporting intrests : Occasionally watch football

Jewelry: None

Car: My Nissan Sentra was just hit by a semi so now I'm in the market

Music: Gospel/Christian, R&B/neo soul, Rap/hip hop, blues/funk/jazz

Politics: Christian Democrat

Worst fashion Mistake: All of middle and high school

biggest regret: Nothing offhand, although I've had plenty of embarassing moments.


----------



## PinkPlaidSocks (May 1, 2008)

*Age:* 45

*Home:* Central Pennsylvania.

*Education:* US Navy tech schools for aviation electronics.

*Occupation:* Federal Bureau of Prisons

*Status:* Single, but steady girlfriend for 12 years.

*Clothing: *1 dinner jacket (1-button SB Peak), 3 suits, 5 odd jackets and all proper bells and whistles. None of it is top dollar, maybe half a step up from JAB quality, but I'm meticulous with tailoring, color and pattern. I don't think any of you would be ashamed of me.

*Haircut:* Normal and boring, starting to grey.

*Sporting interests:* Phillies

*Hobbies: *Fishing, guitar, sleight of hand, ballroom dancing

*Jewelry:* Watch, occasionally cufflinks

*Car:* '07 Subaru Forester

*Music:* Beatles, jazz, old and new rock, classical

*Food: *Porterhouse, Alfredo, Scampi

*Drink: *A top shelf Bourbon or good Pinot Noir

*Book: *The End of Faith

*Movies: *Casablanca, Gone With the Wind, Lord of the Rings, Crash, The Big Chill, everything by the Cohen brothers.

*Politics:* Moderate Democrat

*Worst Fashion Mistake: *You name it, I once did it. Except Crocs. 

*Regrets: *.....are a pointless waste of time.

Joe


----------



## Luis-F-S (Apr 6, 2009)

*Tell us about yourself!*

I mostly lurk, but here's a go:

Name: Luis

Age: 56

Home: just North of New Orleans, LA, US

Education: BA, BS, MS, PE

Occupation: Engineer/photographer

Status: Married 17 years and going

Favourite trousers: Super 120's.

Favourite Shoes: Long Wings cordovan: Hanover vintage; AE McNeils, patent leather.

Watches: Several, SS Datejust daily, 3 Patek's two gold, one SS, one Vacheron, one Vintage Bubbleback (rose).

Haircut: # 1.5 all over (very short-what's left)

Favourite Coat: Zegna sports coat

Favourite Shirts: BB, formal.

Jackets: two Navy sport coats, several other sport coats

Dinner Jackets: 5 but we won't talk about one; others: Zegna: black, SB, Peak, 1 button. pleats; midnight blue, SB, Peak 1 button, flat front; black DB, peak, 1 button, pleats; Vintage: black, SB, Shawl, 1 button pleats.

Suits: I prefer 2 button, mostly HF, Zegna, Canalli, about 7 nice suits (canvassed) and about 8 junk suits.

Sporting interests: None 

Jewelry: plat & dia solitaire, studs sets, watches.

Cars: several-all turbo diesels

Motorcycle: BMW

Music: classical, opera, jazz

Food: Northern Italian, French, Creole

Politics: fiscal conservative, socially frigging liberal! :aportnoy:

Magazines: NatGeo, Economist, BMWMOA, Food & Wine, T&C

Furniture: High styled Victoriana & American Rococco

Pet(s): one cat & about a dozen dogs.

Holiday destination you haven't been to but must get round to: Anywhere in the UK

Best Holiday I have been to: London.

Worst Fashion Mistake: Buying a notch, 3 button DJ.


----------



## Lebewohl (May 21, 2009)

Mine's going to be lame compared to the rest of you but here goes - 

Name: Bob

Age: 33 next Wednesday

Home: Champaign, IL, US

Education: BA Brandeis, PC Peabody Conservatory, MM University of Illinois

Occupation: materials scheduler/orchestral conductor

Status: Single - living with girlfriend for four years

Favorite trousers: brown JAB Sig

Favourite Shoes: black Donald Pliner Rex slip-ons

Watches: none.

Haircut: What Tom Brady had for his Movado watch ad. 

Favourite Coat: RL linen

Favourite Shirts: BB, formal, Ted Baker/Robert Graham - casual.

Jackets: 3 tweed - brown, grey and green, camel hair, blue.

Dinner Jackets: Mirage - black, no buttons, no lapel, Mandarin collar with satin trim - I conduct in this. Used to have a one button peak but that got stolen in a move - looking to replace it.

Suits: 3 button DKNY black, two button JAB olive - pretty pathetic but working on it.

Sporting interests: watch football and the Red Sox, would like to start playing tennis again after my shoulder gets better.

Jewelry: none.

Cars: too embarrassed to say....

Motorcycle: none

Music: Anything that's good but I generally stay away from punk, country, New Age.

Movies: Raging Bull, 8 1/2, Five Easy Pieces, Tampopo

Food: Very similar to my taste in music.

Drink: Earthy complex wines like Priorat, Barolo, Hermitage

Politics: mostly liberal.

Magazines: New Yorker, Esquire, Playboy, Economist

Furniture: hand-me-downs, Ikea and random bookshelves.

Pet(s): none.

Holiday destination you haven't been to but must get round to: Spain, Cayman Islands

Best Holiday I have been to: I like spending them with friends and family - doesn't matter where.

Worst Fashion Mistake: Rolling up cuffed chinos back in high school.

Favorite Cities: Boston, NYC, Florence, Jerusalem

Favorite Steakhouse: David Burke - I haven't been to Peter Luger yet but once I do, I'm sure my answer will change.


----------



## rcordrey (Jun 12, 2009)

Name: Richard

Age: 27

Home: Dallas, TX

Education: BA, Sociology

Occupation: IT Consultant

Status: Married 3 years

Watches: Zodiac croc strap, Michael Kors PU strap

Haircut: #5 and a trim

Sporting interests: San Francisco Giants

Jewelry: Titanium wedding band, watch

Cars: 2009 Honda Accord, 2007 Chrysler Pacifica, 1992 Eagle Talon AWD Turbo (race project)

Music: Alternative rock, acoustic guitar

Food: Italian, New American

Politics: Fiscally conservative, socially moderate

Magazines: Wired, Esquire

Furniture: Passed on from the inlaws

Pet(s): 2 Italian Greyhounds, 1 Miniature Pinscher/Pomeranian mix

Holiday destination you haven't been to but must get round to: Italy

Best Holiday I have been to: San Francisco

Worst Fashion Mistake: Many, I'm sure... Luckily I'm still naive to the point I don't know what they were.


----------



## Pitt 84 (Feb 22, 2009)

*This is me...*

*Age:* 50's

*Home:* Live in Pittsburgh, grew up in Tucson

*ED:* Bs Biz, MBA, MS Math, MS Ed, starting PhD Ed

*Occupation:* retired management consultant (operation research & design, energy management) Starting second careeer as high school math teacher

*Maritial Status:* Married 30 yrs, cost accountant @ multinational, getting her MS accounting

*Kids:* 2 sons, 25 an engineer & 22 an accountant

*Watches:* Raymond Weil Tango, Concord GS Mariner, Dad's '65 Hamilton award watch & pocket watch, 40's Hamilton, ESQ tank, Bulova Bracelet, Ken Cole Tank, 60's Timex from Grand-Dad

*Jewelry:* Thin gold wedding band, locket with wedding pic of wife on Dad's watch chain...wear in front rite pocket @ work or when dressed up, frat pin on lapel

*Glasses:* BB half frames, Ray Ban Wayfarers or Aviators also Dads's 40's Ray Ban Pilots

*Dress:* Fairly classic Eastcoast Biz look, tailored sport clothes, seldom jeans, lots of loafers, luv Fedoras. Relatively large fellow...6'2", 270, 53L coat, 45L trews, 18/37 T shirt, 11.5 shoe

*Haircut:* Thinning & greying Ditka style sweep

*Sporting interrest:* College football, Le Mans style sports car racing, EPL, high school, & college (when my boyz played) soccer, rugby, & pro football

*Car:* Buick LeSabre, Tarus wagon, looking for a little German droptop

*Music:* Smooth Jazz, Feetwood Mac, Moody Blues, ZZ Top, Stones...70"s into 80's

*Entertainment:* Musicals, dinning out, sports car races, Pgh Pops, stage plays, movies, dancing, watching people, reading, & of course shopping

*Food:* Classic steaks, Mexican & TexMex, Greek/Sryan/Med, Italian, Grilled anything, anything interesting...

*Politics:* Conservative, mid rite, somewhat liberterian (sp), solid Reaganite

*Mags/Papers:* WSJ, Financial Times, Economist, Forbes, National Review, Malt Advocate, Vanity Fair, Esquire, Cigar Afficanado, Teacher, Playboy, Stylus, Various English Sportscar/Racing rags, & anything that catches my eye

*Furniture:* the wife & I can't come to terms on anything

*Pets:* 0

*Best Getaway:* San Antonio for Festival, Caribbean Cruises...toto
relaxation

*Fashion/style faux pas:* nothing great or memorable beyond those college, no money no wardrobe, days

Be seeing you! Pitt 84


----------



## patrickjc30 (Apr 28, 2009)

*Here goes...*

*Age:* 32

*Home:* Boston, MA

*ED:* BS in Operations Management

*Occupation:* Project Management

*Maritial Status:* Married 1 yr - so far so good!

*Watches:* Tag Heuer Monaco in black

*Jewelry:* Platinum wedding band, a few pairs of cufflinks

*Glasses:* RL brown wire frames

*Dress: *Pretty conservative, a little trad but not all the way there, generally East Coast business professional for work, outside of work a lot of OCBDs with jeans or khakis and a blazer or sportcoat if warranted

*Suits: *BB 1818 Navy Stripe and Grey, JAB Flannel Charcoal Stripe and Traveler Black/White check, Haspel poplin in Tan and Navy, no name med. Grey herringbone that is one of my favorites because it fits perfectly

*Trousers:* JAB Signature and Executive Gabs

*Chinos:* BB and JAB

*Jackets:* BB Navy WP sportcoat, BB 1818 3/2 blazer, some assorted others

*Shirts:* Mostly BB Luxury and BB OCBDs, some CT. Favorite is a Thomas Pink Blue Twill Black Label that my wife gave me.

*Shoes:* BB black unlined penny loafers, BB dark brown bluchers, Ferragamo black captoes, AE Cliftons in chestnut

*Haircut:* #3 on sides and back, little grey on the sides and not as much as there used to be on top

*Sporting interest:* Horse Racing, college football, college hockey, pro hockey, baseball

*Music:* Classic rock, some heavy metal, some classical

*Entertainment:* Movies, eating out, sports

*Food:* Everything, as evidenced by my ever expanding waistline

*Drink:* Bourbon, beer, and red wine

*Politics:* Slightly to the right of John Ashcroft

*Mags/Papers:* Don't subscribe to anything anymore, read WSJ, NYTimes, National Review and a few others online

*Best Getaway:* Trip all over Florida earlier this year, mostly because I was in between jobs at the time and it was first vacation in a long time where I wasn't thinking of (or getting called about) work.

*Fashion/style faux pas:* Too many to mention, worst were probably just things that didn't fit well as it took me a while to get that down.


----------



## Plush (May 18, 2009)

Age: 55

Home: Chicago, IL

ED: BS + MA, Northwestern University--Speech and Rhetoric 

Occupation: Classical music producer

Maritial Status: Married to opera star

Kids: 1 son

Watches: Swatch with altimiter, 2 Patek, fake Panerai and fake Heuer Monaco (luv it fake) 

Jewelry: no jewelry except the ones between my legs

Glasses: Gucci sunglasses, StarckEyes glasses, Gotti Swiss

Dress: Some Bespoke from Anderson and Sheppard--Creative dress with a touch of formality--hardly ever jeans, Zegna pants, expensive dress shirts (T & A are my faves) expensive and outrageous shoes---Berluti, Gucci, Prada, Ferragamo--footwear fetish extra-ordinaire!

Fave jacket is an A & S single breasted

Haircut: Music industry--goes from quite short to long 

Sporting interest: Soccer and Hockey

Car: Ford Explorer, Toyota minivan and a diesel VW

Music: Classical and Rolling Stones, Iggy, Morrissey, Neil Young (best poet) 

Entertainment: watching face makers 

Food: French, Thai, Greek, Mediterranean 

Politics: Reaganite and farther right 

Mags/Papers: Financial Times, National Review, Vanity Fair, NYT 

Furniture: English and a little modern Euro--no trash 

Pets: 2 cats

Best Getaway: Pacific coast of Mexico, France, Poland

Fashion/style faux pas: open fly


----------



## skyland2000 (Jun 19, 2009)

*My first post, so hello all*

*Age:* 37

*Home:* Phoenix Arizona.

*Occupation:* Business attorney

*Status:* Single.

*Clothing: *In the process of building a solid wardrobe. Mostly BB for suits and MTM shirts. Johnston and Murphy shoes usually. BR sometimes for casual. I like to stick to a few key brands to build up the basics, and then expand from there.

*Haircut:* Every three weeks, on the dot.

*Sporting interests:* Lakers.

*Hobbies: *Wine tasting, travel, golf, reading, movies.

*Jewelry:* None

*Car:* Ford Explorer (yeah, I know)

*Music:* Classic rock, jazz, downtempo electronica, R&B

*Food: *A good steak with au gratin potatoes.

*Drink: *Wine, gin an tonics, or scotch

*Book: *Roald Dahl's short stories.

*Movies: *Casablanca, Swingers, Star Wars, North by Northwest, James Bond, Tailor of Panama, Thomas Crown Affair, many others.

*Politics:* Social liberal, fiscal conservative.

*Regrets: *Unfortunately, yes. I wish I could do some things over.

Matt
____


----------



## norton (Dec 18, 2008)

Age:51

Home: Rockford, Illinois

Education: varied through MBA

Occupation: Financial Planner and CPA

Status: Married with 2 boys, 20 and 17

Favourite trousers: Khaki's

Favourite Shoes: Alden LHS

Watch/s:Rolex SeaDweller

Favourite jumpers: cardigan

Haircut: short all over

favourite coat: Filson tin cloth field jacket

favourite shirt: blue OCBD

Jackets: l tweed or single breasted blazers (one black one blue)

suits : one navy wool, one charcoal wool, one light wool and a couple seersucker

dinner suit: none

Sporting intrests : scuba, backpacking, canoeing

Jewelry: chinese gold chain, worn under shirt

Car: whatever 

Music: varied - classical, jazz, rock, country

Politics: fiscal conservative libertarian leaning

Worst fashion Mistake: too numerous to list

biggest regret: none

]


----------



## BigE (Jun 24, 2009)

I'm a new guy here. I mainly joined because I know next to nothing of proper fashion. Looking good was never a concern of mine up to and through college, but now that I can afford to dress well, I need guidance in a big way. My biggest challenge is being the size of an NFL offensive lineman (6'7", 350ish, size 13/14EEE shoes). I understand it will be difficult to find a lot of similar sized people here, but any help is nice. Unfortunately, many of the categories below will be blank (or unimpressive).

Age:26

Home: St. Paul, MN

Education: B.S. Biology, B.S. Chemistry

Occupation: Chemical Engineer

Status: Single 

Favourite trousers: Uh huh...here come the blank replies.

Favourite Shoes: AE Park Avenues.

Watch/s: Movado Luno, Christopher Ward C5 automatic

Favourite jumpers: 

Haircut: Whatever the hair dresser feels like...nothing too wild.

Favourite coat: Double breasted charcoal Ralph Lauren (definitely needed in the MN winters). 

Favourite shirt: Any type of non-iron. :icon_smile_big:

Suits: Nearly impossible to fit OTR. I will be looking for advice on custom suits soon. For now, 2 Kenneth Cole 56XL suits. Currently thinking Zegna for my first custom, but may go to one of the local tailors instead.

Sporting intrests : Rugby, NFL, MMA, Boxing, fishing.

Jewelry: Watches only.

Car: 2007 Chrysler 300C

Music: Almost anything from any era. Country is not really my thing, but I'll give anything a listen.

Politics: Moderate, slight left lean.

Worst fashion mistake: Not caring about how I looked until the last year or two. I'd say Zubaz were a fashion mistake, but I was 10 years old (and I know the owner/founder of the company). 

Biggest regret: Not studying abroad during college. Other than that, I don't like to dwell on the past. 

Favorite travel spot: Island of Hawaii

Place I've not been but need to: New Zealand (for the 2011 Rugby World Cup).


----------



## Othelo (Jan 7, 2012)

Age:44

Home: A nice seaside family (stately) house in a bath town near Lima Peru.

Education: PhD

Occupation: History Professor

Status: Bachelor

Favourite trousers: Black Watch and Nantucked reds but seldom used (Limenians are to consevative in fashion)

Favourite Shoes: full brogues.

Watch/s: Rolex Explorer II.

Haircut: bald/ short

favourite coat: Duffet or Barbour if necesary (seldom used in this weather)

favourite shirt: french cuffs, full cut away, 100% cotton, stripped or checked never solid (I use white shirt only with dinner jacket)

Jackets: tweed and camel hair in winter and linen in summer

Suits: several flannels suits for winter and several linen suits for summer (6 months of use per year)

Ties: near a hundred, but at this moment I am in love with paisley ties (I use to heat them until 3 months ago)

Hats: several but only use Panamas (I have the baldness alibi in summer, and newer have enough cold here in Lima during winters to use others).

Sporting interests : walking the dogs in long seaside walks.

Jewelry: one crest engraved ring (seldom used) and grand grandpa pocket watch (never used).

Car: Own one but use taxi most of the time.

Pets: A couple of Scottish Terriers

Music: Classical from Bach to Satie, Jazz

Movies: B/W 40´s movies

Readings: Historical fiction, British literature

Politic: Apathy, Conservative.

Vices: Cigars, Port and Fernet Branca, to hang at my club, incurable collector of antiques.


----------



## Semper Jeep (Oct 11, 2011)

I see this thread has been resurrected so I'll play...*

Age:* 33

*Home:* Bloomfield Hills, MI, US (suburban Detroit)

*Education:* BA economics, BS public administration and public policy, Masters of Urban Planning and graduate certificate in economics

*Occupation:* Market research analyst in the public sector (but always considering making the leap towards re/development or commercial real estate)

*Status:* Married (nearly 4 years) with a toddler daughter

*Favorite trousers:* Generally anything corduroy

*Favorite Shoes:* Alden Indy's in Color #8

*Watches:* Vintage Omega, a couple inexpensive Victorinox, Seiko 5, and a fake Breitling Navitimer bought on the street in South Korea

*Haircut:* Had a Marine Corps "medium regulation" cut for the past 15 years and just recently decided to try growing it out. We'll see how that goes...

*Favorite Coat:* Filson Weekender Cover Coat

*Favorite Shirts:* BB Slim Fit for dress shirts, anything plaid or chambray for casual

*Jackets:* Too many to list all but my favorite is a moleskin from Brooks Brothers

*Suits:* Grey BB 1818 Fitzgerald cut with a thin pinstripe and just purchased a dark grey Samuelsohn birdseye (waiting for it to be altered now); also have two flannel suits purchased as separates from LL Bean Signature (one navy and one grey)

*Sporting interests:* Does fantasy football count as a sport? Participate in a bowling league at America's oldest bowling alley and also a very active runner; enjoy watching pro-football (Go Lions!), college football (Go Wolverines!), and baseball (Go Tigers!).

*Jewelry:* Silver wedding band

*Worst Fashion Mistake:* Skinny, low-rise jeans

*Cars:* 2008 Jeep Wrangler (my second Wrangler) and in the market for 1987 or 1988 Jeep Grand Wagoneer (would be my 4th of those)

*Music:* A lot of lo-fi rock or Americana (Son Volt, Will Oldham, Smog, Lambchop...), some bluegrass, classic rock (Grateful Dead, Rolling Stones, Funkadelic, Beach Boys (1966-1973), Hendrix, anything involving Eric Clapton...), Pavement

*Movies:* Love all sorts, really enjoy the Coen Brothers

*Food:* Not too picky but love Italian and Mexican; currently addicted to SmashBurger

*Drink:* Beer. Two Hearted Ale and Anchor Steam are my go-to beers

*Favorite Steakhouse:* Not really a steak guy (I prefer seafood) but I did have a great steak at a Shula's Steakhouse once

*Politics:* Liberal and getting more so with each passing day

*Magazines:* The Atlantic, Slate (does an online magazine count?), Foreign Policy, Economist, Real Simple, The New Yorker, McSweeny's Quarterly

*Books:* I really like crappy pulp fiction like Chuck Palahniuk or Elmore Leonard (who happens to live down the street), and then also Vonnegut and the short essays from Chuck Klosterman

*Holiday destination you haven't been to but must get round to:* Halifax,the UK, and Austin (Texas) for SXSW

*Best Holiday I have been to:* Mallorca, Spain or Salzburg, Austria

*Favorite Cities:* Montreal, Washington D.C., Seattle


----------



## JackKelly (Dec 20, 2011)

*Name*: Jack Kelly (duh)

*Age*: 55

*Home*: Virginia suburb of Washington, DC - single family home on 3 acres

*Education*: Bachelor of Science in Accounting

*Occupation*: Chief Financial Officer, CPA, CGMA

*Status*: Married for 34 years - to the same woman

*Kids*: 2 daughters and 1 son - all adults (technically) - 1 grandson

*Favorite trousers*: Hmmm....Zanellas, probably

*Favorite Shoes*: A variety of AEs - would like to try Alden but can't justify the price

*Watch*: Self-winding Armani

*Haircut*: Standard, boring, with bald spot :icon_smile:

*Favorite coat*: Leather jackets for casual wear - don't own an overcoat

*Favorite shirt*: Tyrwhitt - I have a lot of them; also partial to Barba and TA

*Jackets*: Too many to list - favorites are Oxxford, Isaia, and Kiton

*Suits*: At least a dozen - I wear BBGF most frequently, but also own all the standard Italian brands

*Sporting interests*: Played basketball in my youth - still enjoy it - also enjoy pistol shooting

*Jewelry*: Cufflinks, gold wedding band

*Car*: 2006 Toyota Prius

*Music*: Classical, Jazz, Sixties rock

*Politics*: Lifelong Democrat - moderate/liberal


----------



## WarrenB (Apr 15, 2009)

Age: 26

Home: split-level house in Lexington, Ky.

Education: BS economics from University of Kentucky, JD from University of Kentucky

Occupation: tragically underemployed new bar member

Status: Girlfriend of 4 years

Favorite trousers: J crew essential chinos 

Favorite Shoes: Sperry AO's or AE 5th ave

Watches: Tissot Lelocle, Swiss Army chrono classic

Haircut: keep it pretty short but go through a growing out phase once every few years

Favorite coat: either my bedale or liddesdale

Favorite Shirts: My RL oxfords

Jackets: Just your basic navy blazer

Suits: A few good colors but crappy fabrics, slowly upgrading 

Sporting interests: Kentucky wildcats/SEC sports, braves and reds baseball, pretty much any baseball really

Jewelry: Nothing besides watches

Worst Fashion Mistake: Too much Abercrombie when I was younger

Cars: 2011 king ranch f-150

Music: bluegrass, americana, classic country, southern rock, some new country, and some Christian radio. 

Movies: prefer the classics, Forrest gump, all the Vacations, really any 80s movie will be good.

Food: love Mexican or italian food, chipotle, chickfila, raising canes chicken.

Drink: makers mark bourbon, miller lite beer

Favorite Steakhouse: Malones in Lexington Ky.

Politics: Conservative

Magazines: Economist, garden and gun, wall street journal 

Books: Anything American history

Holiday destination you haven't been to but must get round to: seeing the rest of the USA.

Best Holiday I have been to: OBX, north carolina, every year

Favorite Cities: Atlanta, NYC


----------



## J.B. (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi everyone, I'm sort of a new member. I posted as early as last August, but not very much. I'm still learning to pick up on style.

Age: 22

Home: A relatively small house in the suburbs.

Education: Going through university, just transferred there this semester after three years of community college.

Occupation: University student, that's all there is to it right now.

Status: Single

Favourite trousers: Flat-front cotton chinos.

Favourite Shoes: I don't have very good shoes, but have a rough pair of Dockers oxford shoes I wear casually.

Watch/s: Currently wearing a Timex leather band watch with an off-white face and black Roman numerals.

Favourite jumpers: Cotton v-neck.

Haircut: tapered down the sides and back, and anywhere from 4 to 5 inches on top, combed into a wave/quiff with a lock of hair hanging down over my right eyebrow. I use Dax Wave & Groom pomade (feels like wax), and sometimes Royal Crown Pomade. I also use Eau de Quinine hair tonic by Pinaud, but it doesn't do much for my hair, and I probably wouldn't buy it again. Right now, I'm just using it purely as a scent over my regular stuff. I don't usually use too much of the stuff though, just enough for it to be styled and a little bit shiny without it making my hair a couple shades darker.

favourite coat: I don't actually own anything that could be termed a "coat." All I have are jackets, but that will change eventually. I'm thinking of getting a single-breasted khaki trench coat for rainy days, and a darker overcoat.

favourite shirt: Oxford cloth button-down shirts are my staple. Otherwise, more casually, I wear some safari shirts in various colors; khaki, blue, and green.

Jackets: I own a Wested Leather Raiders of the Lost Ark jacket in soft goatskin, a Sporty's Pilot Shop G-1 (U.S. Navy) jacket in goatskin, a vintage McGregor Anti-Freeze (James Dean type of jacket) in a brown color, a khaki jacket by Duluth that I don't mind wearing for rough work or colder weather, and a brown corduroy sports jacket by Old Navy.

suits : I only own one suit; a 100% wool Land's End "Year'rounder Suit," in the light charcoal color. I typically wear it two to three times a month.

Sporting intrests : I'm not a sporting man, generally, but I like swimming, hiking, and going on walks.

Jewelry: Only a pair of cufflinks.

Car: None yet.

Music: All forms of Jazz (especially cool jazz, jazz funk, big band, and bebop), early Rock and Roll, Ragtime, and Classical.

Polatics: I'm a conservative Republican Party member.

Worst fashion Mistake: Probably sweat pants and a sweat shirt in public several years ago.

biggest regret: That I did not lose the weight I had done a couple of years ago, ten years ago. Now at 22, I'm healthier and more fit than I've ever been. I'm on the thin side though. I wasn't sure about other regrets, so this is probably it.


----------



## blairrob (Oct 30, 2010)

*Age:* 50

*Home:* Halifax, Canada

*Education:* B. Commerce, several investment and financial certifications

*Occupation:* Partner in Commercial and Real Estate Development Co., Retail entrepreneur, work 2 days a week as well developing and managing a micro lending project for a non profit aimed at Mental Health Patients on gov't assistance. I do not like to be bored. Former banker in various locales around Canada.

*Status:* Single, dang it. Longest dry spell since high school.

*Favorite trousers:* Generally corduroy, nicely pressed silk blend pant in the summer, Beans tropic weight chinos for casual.

*Favorite Shoes:* Neil M. Bluchers, Sebago Schooner boat shoes, AE Lubbocks.

*Watches:* Omega Deville Chrono w/ brick bracelet, Omega Deville dress, cool Starck digital my bro picked up at the MOMO, Suuntos and a citizen.

*Haircut:* Short all over.

*Favorite Coat:* Navy singlebreasted Aquascutum cashmere topcoat.

*Favorite Shirts:* Eton dress shirts, moderate spread collars, LaCoste polo's (red!)

*Jackets:* DriZBone waxed cotton in olive, corduroy collar

*Suits:* HB Midnight blue, Arnold Brant Urquhart Glen check, Strellson DB are favourites. Prefer blazers and tweed jackets.

*Sporting interests:* Hockey and tennis in college, now tennis, golf and triathlons. Soon to be shuffleboard and croquet...

*Jewelry:* Market bought 8 Euro Celtic ring, several cuff links pairs including a pair of six shooters. No, you cannot have them.

*Worst Fashion Mistake: * Just one? Those little gold coloured shirt collar point thingies. Beat that one. Anybody?

*Cars:* Saab 9-3 cabriolet, A4 wagon

*Music:* All over the map; Baroque, chamber music, Metallica, Pearl Jam, Neil Young, U2, Oasis, Lorena McKennit, BTO...

*Movies:* Love all sorts, really enjoy the Coen Brothers x2, good docs and good independent films. Will not see a 'blockbuster'.

*Food:* Thai/Vietnamese, Moroccan, French, Italian, and BBQ'd dogs/burgers

*Drink:* Kilkenny or Spitfire with pub food, Alsatian lager with Asian food. St. Julien or Margaux, Gigondas or Barolo with a better meal. Can't stand that overripe Australian/ Californian style crap now taking over European producers. Gawd help us.

*Favorite Steakhouse:* The back deck. Best steak poivre was in Pezenas, but my Bearnaise sauce really rocks (though I did make scrambled eggs a couple of times by mistake).

*Politics:* Liberal and getting more so with each passing day. Uhmm, yup.

*Magazines:* Christian Science Monitor, Sailing, that's it. Might pick up Outside or something different at the airport, but that's it.

*Books:* Bulgakov and Conrad, Gabriel Garcia Marquez, Hemingway. I thing these guys are famous for a reason. Don't read any trade paperback stuff.

*Holiday destination you haven't been to but must get round to:* Iles de Madeleine, West and north coasts of Scotland, the Horn of Africa when risk to life is more acceptable, and sail the west coast of Sweden.

*Best Holiday I have been to:* The annual 'boys' ski trip to New Hampshire :thumbs-up:. Alternatively, I picked up the Saab in Paris on a European Delivery Program and spent June with my gf tooling around France in the convertible. A few times in small towns the old locals would wrinkle their well lined faces in judgement at us and throw up their hands as we coasted by, saying, "Eh, Parisians!" "Non! Canadiens!"

*Favorite Cities:* Montreal, Paris, Montpelier, Helsinki. Prefer large towns, however.


----------



## DocD (Jun 2, 2007)

*Age*: old enough to know better

*Profession*: physician/surgeon specializing in reconstructive foot & ankle surgery

*Home*: suburbs of Philadelphia

*Status*: happily married for 29 years to a great woman who puts up with me and the proud father of two great kids (daughter and son).

*Home*: 5 bedroom home in a nice suburb with a great school district.

*Favorite* *trousers*: can't honestly say I have a favorite pair

*Favorite* *shirt*: RL fine cotton casual button down. It's a great color for the spring and fall, fits great and receives many compliments.

*Favorite* shoes: AE Winhalls (discontinued) and my Adidas Copa's on the soccer *field*

*Haircut*: really have no idea how to explain it, though it's similar to whatever haircut Ray Romano sports (that's what I'm told)

*Jewelry*: wedding band only

*Watch*: Rolex stainless steel Sunmariner

*Suits*: several Brooks Brothers, Burberry, Hickey Freeman, HSM

*Sporting* *interests*: Soccer, working out with weights and watching NHL hockey

*Drink*: not much of a drinker

*Music*: quite a variety including classical, but a big Springsteen fan.

*Favorite steakhouse:* New York Prime in Atlanta

*Books*: Dr. Seuss, especially "The Foot Book". Other than some of the classics, I enjoy light reading by the author Daniel Silva.

*Cars*: Audi A5 (2011) and BMW (2012)

*Favorite vacation:* Portugal. If you haven't been there it's an often overlooked gem. Great history, great people, great weather, great food, great architecture, etc.


----------



## johnpark11 (Oct 19, 2009)

Age:35

Home: Orlando

Education: B.S. Business Admin

Occupation: hotel general manager 

Status: Married with children

Favourite trousers: Bannana Republic (I know, save it) but they are totally comfortable and slim cut. Quite surprising. 

Favourite Shoes: Brown Cole Haan wingtips

Watch/s: Vintage 1957 Omega and a number of Swiss Army


Haircut: short brown/blonde

favourite coat: Hugo Boss; light and dark grey checks

favourite shirt: Boss

Jackets: not many; Boss, J Crew and Bananna Republic

suits: lots of these, wear them daily: mostly Hugo Boss (they are ath cut and fit me well), J Crew and a Jack Victor (which for the $ is very nice)

Sporting intrests : was an All American college baseball player; Love golf and working out now (weight and running)

Jewelry: none; ever

Car: Tahoe LTZ

Music: all, rap, 80's, whatever

Polatics: Fisical Rep, middle on everything else

Worst fashion Mistake: wish I didn't buy so many pants with pleats in the early 2000's. Retired them now

biggest regret: not telling my mom how amazing she was; lost her to cancer when I was 18.


----------



## VictorRomeo (Sep 11, 2009)

*Age*: 41

*Home*: Ireland - outskirts of Dublin City.

*Education*: M.Sc (1992), BSc (Hons) Psychology (2007)

*Occupation*: Chief Information Officer. Couple of board directorships.

*Status*: Married

*Kids*: none

*Favorite trousers*: Good jeans - usually Japanese selvedge and either Japanese, American or European made.

*Favorite Shoes*: Zegna Couture XXX Limited Edition antiqued wholecut oxford - reverse stitch brogue (bit OTT, but I love them); Ecco Biom Walker; sublimely comfortable.

*Watch*: Currently my Corum Romulus Chronometer thought it alternates, Suunto Black Core for travel.

*Haircut*: Short back and sides, slightly spiked fringe.

*Eyewear:* Lindberg titanium prescription - supremely light. Gold & Wood prescription sunglasses.

*Favorite coat*: Bamford & Sons Cashmere overcoat - quite possible my most prized possession. Very rare.

*Favorite shirt*: Borrelli Napoli, Loro Piana button down.

*Outerwear Jacket : *Loro Piana quilted bomber - Storm System with cashmere lining, cashmere quilt filling and suede trimmings. I adore this jacket.

*Jackets*: Battestoni (Made by : Castangia 1850) I have a couple.

*Suits*: Castangia 1850

*Sweater:* Loro Piana Cashmere, Baby Cashmere. Their Mezzocollo is my favourite style.

*Sporting interests*: Rugby, Mountain Biking, Motorsport, Golf, more Rugby.

*Other interests:* Home cinema and HiFi enthusiast - I like my HiFi to be handmade, Am a complete gadget freak. Travel.

*Jewelry*: Wedding band.

*Car*: 2012 Volkswagen Passat Highline Sport TDI 170 4-Motion - European version. Wife drives a BMW 3-Series 320 D wagon.

*Music*: Alternative rock/country, Jazz, folk/rock&#8230; very little I don't like&#8230; bar contemporary R&B - jeez it's dreadful.

*Food: *Local, fresh and seasonal*. *

*Drink: *Good red wine&#8230; not necessarily expensive, but it must be good. Good beer - current favorite is 5 A.M. Saint from Scotland. The odd G&T.

*Politics*: Libertarian, social democrat. Exclude 47% of your population at your peril!


----------



## Belfaborac (Aug 20, 2011)

*Age:* 46

*Home:* Norway, near Oslo.

*Education:* MA(Hons) (Ancient History), MA (Medieval History), MA (Persian and Middle Eastern Studies).

*Occupation:* yes.

*Status:* blissfully single.

*Kids:* thanks, but no thanks.

*Favorite trousers:* Gurteen Chinos, Wool Flannels and Cavalry Twills.

*Favorite Shoes:* Paraboot (so far).
*
Watches:* several, from Breitling, IWC, Glasshütte, Ebel, Omega and A. Lange. And Seiko.

*Haircut:* 3mm

*Eyewear:* sunglasses when required.

*Favorite coat:* any and all of my Harris Tweeds.
*
Favorite shirt:* Seidensticker Splendesto, Bivolino MTM.
*
Outerwear Jacket:* second hand bespoke Crombie wool overcoat, London Fog trenchcoat.

*Sweater:* either an angora, a cashmere or a camel from Peter Scott, Hawick, depending on what the weather requires.

*Sporting interests:* certainly not.

*Other interests:* HiFi, reading, travel, reading, movies, travel and reading.

*Favorite destinations:* Istanbul, Damascus (though maybe not right now), Beirut, Edinburgh.

*Jewelry*: none.

*Car:* none.

*Music:* Jazz, Folk-Rock, Folk, Early Music, "World Music".

*Food:* Indian, Middle Eastern, Thai and whatever is in season locally.

*Drink:* Tea, artisan beer and Single Malt.

*Politics:* none.


----------



## jimw (May 4, 2009)

OK, let's lay my life open:

*Age:* 44

*Home:* Guelph, Ontario 
*
Education:* BA (History) Master's degree in Library Science
*
Occupation:* Sales

*Status:* 12 years married

*Kids:* 3 children, ranging from 2 to 10 yrs of age

*Favorite trousers:* wool flannels

*Favorite Shoes:* cordovan Florsheim Imperials, Bean blucher mocs, Weejun beefrolls
*
Watches:* 1961 Omega Seamaster, early '60's Gruen Autowind, Timex Weekender (newest), several others

*Haircut:* business-like - hasn't changed in 20+ years

*Eyewear:* starting to get 40itis - won't be long!

*Favorite coat:* Ralph Lauren camel-hair, houndstooth tweed from Harry Rosen

*Favorite shirt:* None in particular

*Outerwear Jacket:* Bean stadium parka (weekend).

*Sporting interests:* Not so much these days. I will take my son out to see Jr A hockey, and still enjoy CFL football from time to time.

*Other interests:* Reading, scrabble, hiking, canoeing, collecting vintage radios, thrifting for clothes

*Jewelry*: Wedding band, watch, occasional sterling silver tie bar

*Car:* '98 Volvo wagon

*Music:* Surf instrumental, Tom Waits, Neil Young, Sinatra, Julie London

*Food:* Indian. Good quality southern BBQ, Vietnamese, Italian

*Drink:* coffee, beer, wine

*Politics:* moderate or Libertarian, depending on my present disposition.​


----------



## Bucksfan (May 25, 2008)

I don't know why it took me so long to post on this thread... but here goes:

* Age: *34

* Home: *Columbus, Ohio
*
Education: *Bachelor of Business Administration, Law degree
*
Occupation: *Sales and consulting
*
Status:* married, 12 years.
*
Kids: *2, ages 2 and 4.
*
Favorite trousers: *depends on the weather, I like gabardines generally though.
* 
Favorite Shoes: *shell cordovan anything&#8230; PTBs, Longwings, Shortwings, Wingtip balmorals, cap-toes, etc&#8230; I like AE and Alden best.
* 
Watches: *A few Rolexes, 1 Panerai, Seiko "orange monster." They never get worn.*

Haircut: *Shave daily
* 
Eyewear: *depends on what I'm doing - either flexon glasses (see above regarding kids) or contact lenses
*
Favorite coat: *MTM blazer I got a few years ago.
* 
Favorite shirt: *Brooks Brothers / Lands' End oxfords
* 
Outerwear Jacket:* hand-me-down vintage"Kashmara" cashmere overcoat is my favorite.
* 
Sporting interests:* I do triathlons a few times each year, though I only did one this year. I also lift weights regularly. I like to watch college football on TV. 
* 
Other interests: *activities with the kids, reading, shining my shell cordovan shoes, I used to race sailboats, but see above regarding kids... 
* 
Jewelry: *wedding band only on most days. Sometimes I will wear a watch, but not often.
*
Car: *'11 Lincoln MkX
* 
Music: *Led Zeppelin, The Beatles, Janis Joplin, The Who, Metallica, Megadeath, Guns 'N Roses, etc. (basically, the "hard" stuff from when I was a kid, plus some '70's hard rock). 
* 
Food: *Almost anything&#8230; really.
* 
Drink: *beer occasionally, a good cabernet once in a while, coffee daily
* 
Politics: *Mostly conservative bordering on "right wing nut job"


----------



## upr_crust (Aug 23, 2006)

*Age:* 57 within the next four weeks

*Home:* New York, NY, US

*Education:* BA, Art/Art History Oberlin College, Oberlin, OH

*Occupation: *Computer programmer for a large bank

*Status: *Widowered three years ago, currently co-habitating

*Favorite trousers*: Brooks gabardines

*Favourite Shoes*: Monk Straps - newest pair from Finsbury, Paris

*Watches*: Gold Tiffany watch (quartz movement), Le Must de Cartier vermeil tank, ivory face (both inherited)

*Haircut:* Hair? What hair?

*Favourite Coat:* BB D/B camel's hair - warmest in winter

*Favourite Shirts*: French cuffed and striped

*Jackets*: Several - green saxony wool from BB stands out

*Dinner Jackets*: Only JAB Signature, so far - one-button, peak lapel, grosgrain - sufficient, but I could do better.

*Suits:* An ever expanding collection - I favor double-breasted and three-piece suits

*Jewelry*: Three rings - two lapis, one tourmaline; cufflinks beyond counting (100+ pairs)

*Cars:* Manhattanite - cars are all yellow, and have a driver and a meter in the front, yes?

*Motorcycle*: Are you daft (see above)?

*Music:* The gamut of classical music, from early Baroque to early 20th century

*Movies*: A very mixed bag - most everything but horror or farce

*Food:* Italian, French, Chinese - you name it, I've eaten it

*Drink*: Wine (nothing too heavy - Italian reds and most whites) and beer (Been to Brussels and Munich - can't decide which is beer heaven)

*Politics*: Liberal

*Magazines*: Apollo, Art News, GQ, Esquire

*Furniture*: 60's modern and one piece of Louis XV (all inherited)

*Pet(s)*: none.

*Holiday destination *you haven't been to but must get round to: Greece, Turkey, Portugal

*Best Holiday I have been to*: Usually whatever the last one was, or the next one will be - Venice wasn't bad, and Paris never is.

*Worst Fashion Mistake:* I lived through the '70's - I hit all the mistakes

*Favorite Cities:* London, Paris, Venice, Munich

*Favorite Grand Restaurant:* Les Ambassedeurs at the Hotel de Crillon, Paris, followd closely by the dining room of the London Ritz


----------



## pantofi (Sep 22, 2012)

Hi, my name is and I love shoes.
I like this forum and i hope i find here interesting things about shoes.


----------



## Anthony Charton (May 7, 2012)

Oh, this sounds fun. I'll bite.

*Age*: About three times younger than most of my clothing.

*Measurements*: 36L / 28 / 30

*Home*: Scotland/ France/ Germany

*Education*: In progress (mostly philology and literature, St Andrews)

*Occupation*: Right now, procrastination. Considering Academia and opera directing.
*
Favorite trousers: *Some fantastic 1940's, very high-waisted, English tweed trousers.

*Favourite Shoes*: Black Pierre Cardin brogues I bought in Edinburgh.

*Watches*: A few pocket watches that I very occasionally wear.

*Haircut*: Oscar Wilde-like. With more sideburns.

*Favourite Coat*: My father's handmade Austrian Loden made in Salzburg in the 70's.

*Favourite Shirts:* I'm very particular about shirts, so pretty much all of them.

*Jackets*: Too many for my walking wardrobe.

*Evening wear*: Two 3-piece Black Tie rigs- a 1930's 3/4 Peaked lapels Montague Burton and one 1960's English shawl lapel DS. Also a 1930's English White Tie rig.

*Suits:* Increasing collection. I only go for 3-piece and DB suits, though, which makes matters hard.

*Favourite suit:* My mid-grey DB Austin Reed or the 3-piece Tweed suit I just ordered from the US.

*Tie knot of choice: *Full Windsor with spread collar.

*Sporting interests*: Similar to Winston Churchill's.

*Jewelry:* None.

*Cars*: I co-own a delightful tandem bicycle.

*Music:* From early Baroque to turn of the century, mainly, with a pronounced taste for opera.

*Films*: Quite mixed- mostly Bergman and Visconti recently.

*Books*: Off the top of my head, T.S. Eliot, Goethe, Lamartine, Chaucer, Shakespeare, the Brontës, Heine, Waugh, Proust, many others, and anything on music, linguistics, poetics, theatre, and clothing.

*Drink*: Peaty, smoky Scotch; complex red wine, honeyed white; tea.

*
Holiday destination you haven't been to but must get round to*: Sweden, Ireland, Turkey.

*Best Holiday I have been to*: Venice, Vienna, and Iceland.
*
Worst Fashion Mistake*: Stripes on stripes, badly done. Never again.

*Favorite Cities*: Strasbourg, Edinburgh, Vienna, Berlin.

*Sartorial needs for the foreseeable future:* A pair of two-toned shoes, new brown brogues, a few more pocket squares, a couple of 3-piece suits, more tweed. The hunt is never over.


----------



## benjclark (Mar 14, 2012)

Since I'm new here:*

Age: *Old enough to know better. Besides, it's not the years, it's the mileage.

*Status: *Very happily married

*Home: *Montana

*Education: *BA - History, York College; MA - Museum Science, Texas Tech Univ.

*Occupation: *Museum Director. Hard to make a living as a curator, so I had to become the boss.

* Favorite trousers: *cords.

* Favourite Shoes: *AE, because I haven't been able to afford better, but AE's were such a huge upgrade in style, comfort, and quality, I'd love to see some better shoes come my way.

* Watches: *I'm hard on watches. Right now, Timex Expedition on nato straps. Almost 10 years old and the date wheel quit last week. Didn't wear a watch every day until I got into my current job and found it was much more discreet to sneak a peek at a watch in a meeting (which I'm in a lot of) than to wake up the iphone just to check the time.

*Haircut: *#2 sides and back, finger width with scissors on top (for a little texture).

* Favourite Coat: *Huge, fat, old wool pea coat. Wool so heavy, it may not be bullet-proof, but certainly bullet-resistant to 10 meters.

* Favourite Shirts: *OCBDs. Looking at getting some from Mercer's&#8230;. I have older and more recent Lands End and Brooks Bros. now, which are ok, but&#8230;

* Jackets: *Tweed. You can wear tweed comfortably here nearly 9 months of the year.

* Evening wear: *Black tie monkey suit that needs upgrade, just in case.

* Suits: * I have a couple polo numbers, but nothing I love. So far, not many suits - more of a sport jacket and chino/ jeans guy. I live in Montana for crying out loud! Our governor only wears *bolo* ties --- I bet you couldn't find 1,000 men who wear suits regularly to work in the whole state. Yes, I'm counting all the law firms, high-end accountant firms, Universities and Colleges, and Gov't. In my town, there are maybe 20 men who regularly wear ties -- never mind suits.

* Favourite suit: *See above.

*Favourite jumper: *Cashmere! I wear a lot of sweaters, living where I do. Cashmere, thin enough to wear under a sport coat, thick enough to keep you warm, and durable. What's not to love?

* Tie knot of choice: *Four in hand for the speed and to get good size. I'm a big guy, so anything fancier than that, the ties start getting too short. However, bows may be my true love when it comes to ties. I wear one at least once a week.
*Sporting interests: *College football on TV (Nebraska, my home state), and whatever's local and live - so youth hockey and rodeo.

* Jewelry: *Scarred white gold wedding band, cufflinks when cuffs called for.

* Cars: *1973 Jeep Wagoneer with a 401 V8 (with Edlebrock truck avenger intake and a Holley 4 bbl.) Basically a '70s muscle car with 4x4.

* Music: *Jazz in the day, blues at night.

* Films: *Quite mixed. Growing impatient with crap though. Maybe I'm developing taste? I'm certainly not getting too old, that's for certain.

*Books: * My best and oldest friends. I collect books, I read books, I lecture on books.

*Food: *I just love good food - any time, any ethnicity, any fusion of anything. Yesterday for lunch, my wife had made a lasagna for work, and there was just a bit of filling left over - and all we had were some fresh eggs from my egg man and spoonful of ricotta - I made a lasagn-melette. Fantastic with some fresh grated parmesan.

*Drink: *Coffee, lots of it.

* Holiday destination you haven't been to but must get round to: *New England.

* Best Holiday I have been to: * London-Dublin-Edinburgh on a leisurely honeymoon ten years ago.

* Worst Fashion Mistake: *Not caring.

* Favorite Cities: *Who cares about cities? Give me space.

* Sartorial needs for the foreseeable future: * Cords, maybe flannel trousers. New ocbd from Mercer's I mentioned. Noticed some socks could use a replacement&#8230;. To quote the previous gent: "The hunt is never over."


----------



## KevinP (Nov 26, 2012)

Age:
Born Dec 19, 1967. (which makes me 45 very shortly)

Current home: 
Daejeon and Busan, South Korea

Hometown: 
Chicago's south side

Education:
BA (music composition)
MA (linguistics)
Ph.D (applied linguistics)
M-Ed in progress

Occupation: 
University professor

Status: 
Married 15 years, no children 

Haircut: 
I call it 'random.' I shower, towel dry, and that's literally it. No comb or brush.

Sporting intrests:
I'm one of those rare men who was born without the sporting gene. Neither watching them nor playing them seems to have any interest. One exception if you call it a sport is billiards. That I can watch.

Car:
Hyundae Tuscany.

Music:
Jazz, blues, soul/R&B, classical, rock. I have literally thousands of CDs.

Politics: 
Left.

Proudest accomplishment:
Quitting my job in the mill (where I was a thrid generation worker) and going to college which completly changed my life.

I'm an American who's lived in Korea since 1999 and am tenured faculty at Korea Maritime University where I teach linguistics and pedagogy and occasionally literature. Although I've always enjoyed dressing nicely, my interest in fashion is recent, and I really think it's a midlife expression. As I'm beginning to look older, I'm paying more attention to how I dress, opting not only for nicer clothing but also an older look that I've always loved but was too young to pull off (tweed vests with fob chains, etc.) 

I'm also an avid pipe smoker and collector (and have been for over 25 years, long before I was old enough to pull it off). I like Italian styles and prefer artisan carvers.


----------



## JoshuaNY (Oct 26, 2012)

I'll bite

Age:3

Home: New York

Education: BS Business 
MA Physical Education

Occupation: Unemployed Phys. Ed. Teacher, working in recruiting to pay the bills.

Status: Previously Married

Favourite trousers: Shorts

Favourite Shoes: Red Wing Iron Ranger

Watch/s: Orient Blue Mako

Favourite jumpers: I get too hot for these things.

Haircut: Fade - 0 to 2

favourite coat: Pea coat

favourite shirt: I like small tattersal(sp?) the best

Jackets - Basic in black and brown. Linen - Tan

suits : 1 Grey

dinner suit - N/A

Sporting intrests : Martial Arts Riding Motorcylces

Jewelry: Crucifix necklace, Watch

Car: 99 Altima, in the market for a new one

Politics: Leftist

Worst fashion Mistake - Probably everything I did in the 80's

biggest regret: Not figuring out what I wanted to be when I grew up until I grew up.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
...but what exactly do you want to do with your life? In any event, welcome to the forum!


----------



## JoshuaNY (Oct 26, 2012)

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> ...but what exactly do you want to do with your life? In any event, welcome to the forum!


I want to be a Phys. Ed Teacher. Tought to find a job at the moment. Still a lot of downsizing and hiring freezes.


----------



## thunderw21 (Sep 21, 2008)

Age: 27

Measurements: 39R jacket, 32/34 trousers

Home: USA

Education: BA in history from Northwestern Iowa College

Occupation: dairy manager, vintage clothing vendor

Hobbies: shooting, vintage clothing, airsoft, reading, militaria, flying, history

Haircut: short on the sides, longish on top and slicked back

Evening wear: 1940s double breasted dinner suit. Also a vintage cream mess-jacket for the summer.

Suits: Vintage and only vintage, around a dozen or so.

Favorite suit: 1940-dated 3-piece suit. Wore it at my wedding.

Tie knot of choice: Four-in-hand only.

Music: variety

Movies: variety

Books: history and religious

Sartorial needs for the foreseeable future: Been looking for a vintage cape for quite some time.

Politics: conservative


----------



## jpeirpont (Mar 16, 2004)

I'm sure I've posted here before but I'm too lazy to look and since I havent been around in a long time I will reintroduce myself. I apologize for any inconsistencies. ;-)

Age: Early 30's, sadly.

Measurements: I'm a big fellow
Home: Connecticut and South Carolina - A nutmegger and a Geechie. What a combo.

Education: Starting over. Going the autodidact route. Any suggestions?

Occupation: Oh boy.

Favorite trousers: Grey flannel
Favourite Shoes: Edward Green McCays

Watches: Gold Timex

Haircut: ceasar or low cut.

Favourite Coat: blue cord coat from BB

Favourite Shirts: Red striped oxford button down collar

Jackets: Tweed

Suit: Grey pin striped from Golden Fleece. Had it for a while now and still love it

Sporting interests: basketball,boating, fly fishing

Jewelry: gold signet ring

Cars: Jeep Cherokee
Music: ***** Spirituals, Gospel, Jazz, Blues, Stevie Wonder, R%B/Soul
Films: Metropolitan, Manhattan, New Jack City, Ripley, Inside Man, Ninth Gate
Books: Way too many too list. Invisible Man, Hemingway's short stories, Black Majority, Henry Adams, Albert Murray's Omni Americans

Drink: Peaty, smoky Scotch, Black tea, coffee, red wine, rose wine, rustic wines, bourbon 


Holiday destination you haven't been to but must get round to: Sweden, Ireland, Turkey, Bahamas

Best Holiday I have been to: Nawlins, and Jamaica

Worst Fashion Mistake: Fake suede sperries
Favorite Cities: Paris, New Orleans, Charleston, NYC, Boston, New Haven
Politics: Nationalist, Traditionalist


----------



## ZackP (Jan 10, 2013)

Going to school for nursing (I want to be a midwife). I also play drums, guitar, harmonica, and piano, and am a huge lover of jazz and blues.


----------



## AnthonyFuller (Apr 11, 2013)

Since I'm new here, I'll play along...

*Age*: 29

*Measurements*: 44R / 34 / 30

*Home*: Outside of Detroit, MI, but living in Portland, OR

*Education*: Degrees in Electrical Engineering and Computer Engineering. MBA in process

*Occupation*: Engineer
*
Favorite trousers: *Matching pairs of brown and grey pants with subtle pinstripes

*Favourite Shoes*: Walnut colored oxfords; still looking to buy some AE's soon.

*Watches*: I don't wear watches, ever, to my wife's dismay after a couple Christmas/Birthday gifts that now collect dust.

*Haircut*: Picture Don Draper with brown hair

*Favourite Coat*: Forest Green pea style coat

*Favourite Shirts:* Ralph Lauren tailored royal blue with white pinstripes and contrast collar

*Jackets*: Oddly, I don't own a jacket or blazer

*Evening wear*: Nothing official, yet. Whatever looks respectable in my wardrobe.

*Suits:* Three Piece Grey Sharksin; Two Button Olive; Double Breasted Navy

*Favourite suit:* The Sharkskin one, with or without vest

*Tie knot of choice: *Just discovered and really like the "Trinity" knot, but Windsor otherwise

*Sporting interests*: Baseball and American Football

*Jewelry:* Wedding Ring and a small necklace

*Cars*: Chevy Trailblazer

*Music:* 80's new wave, particularly Depeche Mode and The Smiths/Morrissey

*Films*: Cheesy action flicks from the 80's. I prefer television for more in-depth storytelling.

*Books*: Financial/historical non-fiction

*Drink*: Water w/ lemon juice
*
Holiday destination you haven't been to but must get round to*: Hawaii, Australia, England, Italy

*Best Holiday I have been to*: My family's place in the middle of nowhere, northern Minnesota.
*
Worst Fashion Mistake*: Unexposed shirt cuffs with a jacket; buttoning all buttons on a jacket or waistcoat.

*Favorite Cities*: Ely, MN and Vero Beach, FL

*Sartorial needs for the foreseeable future:* Brown AE brogues, waistcoats, black steel toed brogues, numerous shirts and pants.


----------



## MEH (Dec 9, 2012)

AnthonyFuller said:


> Since I'm new here, I'll play along...
> 
> *Age*: 24
> 
> ...


----------



## ryansto (Feb 23, 2013)

Why not...

*Age*: 27

*Measurements*: 39R / 33 / 31

*Home*: St. Louis (IL side, actually)

*Education*: SIUE

*Occupation*: Retail Sales Manager: Men's Footwear and some apparel
*
Favorite trousers: *Trim fit, flat-front, no cuff

*Favourite Shoes*: AE Strand in Walnut

*Watches*: Movado Circa: Brown leather band/ white face/ rose gold hands; Citizen Tank watch: black leather band/ white face; Citizen SSM Chronograph

*Haircut*: Short

*Favourite Coat*: Guess Duffle Coat

*Favourite Shirts:* Nordstrom private label "trim fit"

*Jackets*: John Varvatos

*Evening wear*: lacking

*Suits:* BOSS/CK

*Favourite suit:* CK Navy wool 2-button

*Tie knot of choice: *Half Windsor

*Sporting interests*: Golf, Shooting

*Jewelry:* Ummm... Cufflinks, tie bar, wedding ring, watches

*Cars*: Honda Civic, Toyota Highlander

*Music:* Needtobreathe is my favorite

*Films*: Shawshank Redemption

*Books*: Politics and History

*Drink*: Diet Dr. Pepper
*
Holiday destination you haven't been to but must get round to*: Italy

*Best Holiday I have been to*: DR
*
Worst Fashion Mistake*: Square-toe shoes

*Favorite Cities*: I love my hometown... St. Louis. I enjoy Manhattan, Chicago, and Minneapolis

*Sartorial needs for the foreseeable future:* Summer wool suit

*Politics: *Libertarian


----------



## L-feld (Dec 3, 2011)

Eh, why not

*Age: *29

*Status: *Recently married

*Home: *Baltimore

*Education: *BA in English, JD, both from University of Maryland

*Occupation: *lawyer for the federal government

* Favorite trousers: *After trying various makes and models, I like the way O'Connells trousers fit the best. They come in a number of fabrics and colors and are somewhat reasonably priced. They usually still require a bit of tapering, though.

* Favourite Shoes: *My burgundy shell AE Park Aves, which are beautiful, but sadly see very little action

* Watches: *My most frequently worn watch is an old Longines I inherited from my father. Runner up are an old Waltham and a Citizen Railroad watch (for the Zulu straps). I also have an Elgin shockmaster and a Hamilton Thin-O-Matic, but they have been in the shop for servicing for about three months now. :icon_pale:

I also have a Hamilton Railway Special, which belonged to my grandfather. His father gave it to him when he turned 18. It's very important to me and I save it for special occasions.

I also have a Movado that belonged to my father, but I kind of dislike it. I keep it for sentimental value.

*Haircut: *Um, razer on sides and back, parted on the left?

* Favourite Coat: *A charcoal Brooks Brothers topcoat I bought on ebay

* Favourite Shirts: *Brooks Brothers slim fit OCBD's.

* Jackets: *I have a lot of vintage Brooks Brothers jackets. My favorite is probably a gun club check sack jacket. I also have a black/white houndstooth Camel Hair jacket by Huntington that I love.

* Evening wear: *An ill advised notch lapel from Jos A Bank. It is too big on me and will be replaced with something more appropriate whenever my next black tie event comes up. Probably a Brooks Brothers with a peak lapel. If I'm feeling broke, I will get a shawl lapel from Hardwick.

* Suits: * I only have two suits at the moment - one is a three piece, fully canvassed Brooks Brothers 2 button sack in Bankers grey with very faint blue stripes. The other is a solid charcoal three piece from Hardwick. The latter is too big on me and will probably be replaced by a Navy suit sometime within the next few months.

* Favourite suit: *clearly the Brooks Brothers suit

*Favourite jumper: *I'm a big fan of Peter Scott. They are affordable, good quality, come in nice colors, and maintain their elasticity at the cuffs and the band on the bottom. I also like Alan Paine, but it's disappointing that they are no longer made in the UK.

* Tie knot of choice: *Four in hand

*Sporting interests: *Not exactly a rabid sports fan, but I enjoy going to Orioles games. I also enjoy boxing and playing tennis, but I don't do either competitively. I don't follow either sport, but I will watch them if they happen to be on.

* Jewelry: *I have 5 sterling wedding bands that are waiting to be lost. I will wear cufflinks with a suit.

* Cars: *2002 Honda Civic. 120,000 miles and just getting started.

* Music: *Primarily music recorded between 1978 and 1983, leaning most heavily towards r&b, new wave, nwobhm and smooth jazz. I also enjoy some jump blues and early r&b from the 40's and late 80's plus some 90's house and r&b.

* Films: *Woody Allen and Whit Stillman are my favorites. I like intellectual comedies, and some weird stuff, like Jodorowsky.

*Books: *I tend towards funny, self-reflexive fiction. The Crying of Lot 49 is my favorite book, and I am also very fond of Byron's poetry and Borges's short stories. I tend towards mid 20th century American/Latin American or early 19th century British.

*Food: *I love meat, especially Brisket. My grandmother used to make really great brisket, but I also like it charcoal smoked (I especially like the bark). I also love a lot of standard Jewish deli items like chopped liver and pickled tongue. I'm also fond of sweetbreads and pulled pork.

*Drink: *Light Beer, Bourbon, or Dr. Brown's Cream Soda

* Holiday destination you haven't been to but must get round to: *Central Europe, especially Austria

* Best Holiday I have been to: * Montral

* Worst Fashion Mistake: *Skinny jeans

* Favorite Cities: *I really like Philadelphia and Chicago. They have the perks of big cities without the baggage.

* Sartorial needs for the foreseeable future: *I lost some weight, so I need to get my pants taken in. I also want a linen sport jacket for the summer.


----------



## Scottmb3 (Mar 6, 2012)

Age:26

Home: House on Lake Washington in Seattle.

Education: Bachelors of Arts in Political Science from the University of Washington

Occupation: Filson Customer Service Supervisor

Status: Single

Favourite trousers: Banana Republic Emerson Slim fit Chinos

Favourite Shoes: Wolverine 1000 Mile Boots

Watch/s: Everyday: Timex Weekender Dream: Shinola Runwell or similar model

Haircut: Medium length side part

favourite coat: Filson Westlake Waxed Jacket, Ballard Wool Bomber, Greenwood Wool Jacket

favourite shirt: BR Button-ups in a variety of patterns

Sporting intrests : Former High-School Tennis player; watches Husky Football

Jewelry: None

Car: 1994 Acura Legend

Music: Folk, Indie, Alternative, Classic Rock, Jazz, Blues, Electro/synth-pop

Worst fashion Mistake: White Bucket Hat (2002)


----------



## L-feld (Dec 3, 2011)

Scottmb3 said:


> Occupation: Filson Customer Service Supervisor


You're doing a damm fine job.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TradThrifter (Oct 22, 2012)

*Age*:23

*Home*: South of Mason Dixon

*Education*: Current unaccomplished student

*Occupation*: Records Management

*Status*: Single

*Favourite trousers*: Olive Chinos

*Favourite Shoes*: Sperry's Topsiders

*Watch/s: Everyday*: Timex Weekender 

*Haircut*: Low and curly

*favourite coat*: Patagonia Fleece

*favourite shirt*: BB OCBD

*Sporting intrests* : Fishing, Golf, Basketball

*Jewelry*: None

*Car*: 2001 Honda Accord

*Music*: Piano driven jazz

*Worst fashion Mistake*: baggy jeans


----------



## Scottmb3 (Mar 6, 2012)

L-feld said:


> You're doing a damm fine job.


Hey, thanks a lot! It's pretty easy when you are excited about the company you work for! We also have a lot of latitude when taking care of people, so we can decide what needs to be done and take care of it.

_Edit: Forgot to mention, if anyone has any questions about Filson or any customer service issues they are more than welcome to send me a PM and I would be more than happy to help. I can also provide my work e-mail upon request if anyone would like to contact me that way._


----------



## AnthonyFuller (Apr 11, 2013)

ryansto said:


> *Politics: *Libertarian


I suppose I forgot to include this as well. Nice to see more Libertarians anywhere


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

I suppose I never did this, so why not?

*Age: *24

*Measurements*: 46L, 38x32, 17x37, 13D

*Status: *Cohabitating

*Home: *Washington, DC

*Education: *BA in Literature; MPP

*Occupation: *Government contractor

* Favorite **trousers**: *Bills/Orvis Cramerton Cloth

* Favourite Shoes: *Alden LHS, though C&J for PRL are growing on me.

* Watches: *I usually wear a Casio digital watch on an olive band. I also have a vintage gold-fill Hamilton, Omega Seamaster, and Citizens Eco-Drive, all of which are hand-me-downs and worn 1-2x/year.

*Haircut: *All scissors. Former roommate called it "The Young Republicans Cut." Basically, same shape and color as John Edwards.

* Favourite Coat: *HSM Goodwill find.

* Favourite Shirts: *Brooks Brothers traditional fit OCBDs, Mercer OCBDs.

* Jackets: *Favorite: vintage sack custom made by my local clothier, found on ebay.

* Evening wear: *JAB tux, haven't worn in 4 years.

* Suits: *Favorite: Caruso for Barney's. The Italian cut isn't my favorite look, but is is very flattering and fits perfectly. Bought new at a Barney's outlet for <$200.

*Favourite jumper: *Filson Guide or Outfitter.

* Tie knot of choice: *Four in hand

*Sporting interests: *Wingshooting when I can. I fly fish about 3 times/week.

*Jewelry**: *Masonic ring signet (pinky finger), fraternity signet ring, monogrammed signet ring. All rarely worn.

* Cars: *2009 Prius

* Music: *Mostly bluegrass or alt-country

* Films: *I rarely watch movies, but I've enjoyed the recent Clint Eastwood films.

*Books: *David Foster Wallace, Thomas Pynchon, David Markson - I like post-modern novels and essays.

*Food: *Pulled pork, asparagus, spinach, yams. I bought a Big Green Egg last year and it changed my life.

*Drink: *Basil Hayden, Bulleit Rye, High West (Campfire and Double Rye) are what I currently have at home. I drink a lot of Newcastle Brown and Sierra Nevada as well.

* Holiday destination you haven't been to but must get round to: *Los Roques, Venezuela

* Best Holiday I have been to: * One month trip in 2008, spending a week in Ireland, Scotland, England, and Paris.

* Worst Fashion Mistake: *tie between jean jacket and crocs. While I still own crocs and they have their place, I wore them with khakis and polos for period in college. They were Max-4 Advantage camo.

* Favorite Cities: *Charlottesville, VA; Portland, ME

* Sartorial needs for the foreseeable future: *Albert slippers, MOAR MADRAS


----------



## L-feld (Dec 3, 2011)

Tilton said:


> I suppose I never did this, so why not?
> 
> *Age: *24
> 
> ...


I had you all wrong

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TodCreasey (Apr 1, 2013)

*Age: *44

*Measurements*: 44L, 36x34, 17.5x36, 11D

*Status: *Married, 2 kids

*Home: *Ottawa, Canada

*Education: *Bachelor Computer Science

*Occupation:* Software Engineering Manager

* Favorite **trousers**: *Hilfiger tailored fit (I don't love them but I can wear them now as I lost weight)

* Favourite Shoes:* AE Strands I got used off of ebay

* Watches:* Cheapo dress watch for winter, big automatic skeleton watch with short sleeves

*Haircut: *Undercut and swept back

* Favourite Coat: *Full length blue topcoat.

* Favourite Shirts: *Frank and Oak

* Jackets:* Lots of used blazers

* Evening wear: *No need so I don't own any

* Suits: *Currently suitless as even a jacket is crazy dressed up here. Likely going to a local made to measure when I save the scratch
*Favourite jumper: *Hate jumpers

* Tie knot of choice: *Four in hand but I love a windsor on a spread collar

*Sporting interests: *Cycling, martial arts, soccer

*Jewelry**: *Wedding ring only

* Cars: *2004 Mazda 3

* Music: *Heavy metal but lately nothing

* Films:* Whatever the wife wants - not much a film buff

*Books: *Mostly technical books

*Food: *Most anything Greek (although I am English)

*Drink: *Whiskey of all varieties, cognac, craft beer

* Holiday destination you haven't been to but must get round to: *Sri Lanka

* Best Holiday I have been to: *One month tour of the UK

* Worst Fashion Mistake: *wearing everything too big and blousy when I lost weight.

* Favorite Cities: *Edinburgh UK, London UK, Ottawa, Halifax Canada

* Sartorial needs for the foreseeable future:* Decent suit and some better cold weather casual clothes


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

L-feld said:


> I had you all wrong
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


You probably thought I was a douchey hipster. Nope, just a big ol' urbane *******.


----------



## bernoulli (Mar 21, 2011)

*Age*: getting really old at 37.

*Measurements*: 39XL / 32

*Home*: Rio de Janeiro / Ningbo

*Education*: PhD in Economics

*Occupation*: Assoc Prof of Economics and Finance.
*
Favorite trousers: *a pair from a small boutique in Rome.

*Favourite Shoes*: Blue patinated shoes from Septieme Larguer.

*Watches*: vintage Zenith from the 1940's.

*Haircut*: From long-haired heavy metal dude to different haircuts every time I have it cut.

*Favourite Coat*: who needs a coat in Rio? For Ningbo, a leather jacket.

*Favourite Shirts:* TM Lewin, just because it fits like bespoke.

*Jackets*: WW Chan.

*Suits:* WW Chan, just because it is wasy for me - why change when you can get bespoke for the price of a good RTW?

*Favourite suit:* three-piece mid-blue striped.

*Tie knot of choice: *four in hand (only one I can do, and even so barely).

*Sporting interests*: basketball and tennis (I play regularly both).

*Cars*: couldn't care less about them, although I have one.

*Music:* Manowar, Blues Brothers and everything in between.

*Films*: not a cinema fan.

*Books*: rare scientific books from the XVI-XVIII-centuries. For reading, anything from Notes from Underground to the History of Mathematics. At least 8 books on different subjects, or life is not worth living.

*Drink*: Jura, Laphroig, Zubrowka, a good Port, or Amaro. A Mojito at Esch while smoking cigars.
*
Holiday destination you haven't been to but must get round to*: New Zealand, Antarctica.

*Best Holiday I have been to*: Rome, Prague, NYC, London, in that order.
*
Worst Fashion Mistake*: Too many to count. Dressing all in black as a heavy metal fan, wearing my Morbig Angel shirt etc... I still commit tons of those, according to many trads.

*Favorite Cities*: Rome, London, NYC, Rio, Shanghai, in that order.

*Sartorial needs for the foreseeable future:* none really. Maybe one more light blue suit. and more patinated shoes.


----------



## L-feld (Dec 3, 2011)

Tilton said:


> You probably thought I was a douchey hipster. Nope, just a big ol' urbane *******.


Actually, no, I kind of had you pegged for an aging lax bro. Having gone to a large state school famous for its basketball riots, I too often forget that fraternity membership is not restricted to Neanderthals.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JackKelly (Dec 20, 2011)

*Age*: 56

*Measurements*: 46L/40-31

*Home*: Washington, DC

*Education*: BS Accounting, Certified Public Accountant

*Occupation*: Chief Financial Officer
*
Favorite trousers: *Dark blue linen by RLPL

*Favourite Shoes*: Sperry for comfort, AE for dress

*Watches*: Current is an Armani.

*Haircut*: Closely cropped - combed

*Favourite Coat*: Redskins leather jacket.

*Favourite Shirts:* TM Lewin, Tyrwhitt, Hawes & Curtis, Barba.

*Jackets*: Too many to name - Kiton, Corneliani, Burberrys, Pal Zileri, Belvest, etc.

*Suits:* Many including Hickey Freeman, Paul Stuart, Zegna, Oxxford, Ede & Ravenscroft, Corneliani, Paul Smith, RLPL, PRL, etc.

*Favourite suit:* Brown, RLPL.

*Tie knot of choice: *four in hand exclusively.

*Sporting interests*: Football, baseball, basketball, hockey, in that order.

*Cars*: Currently a Prius - would like to own a BMW.

*Music:* Beatles, Stones, Hendrix, Rumer, Neil Young, many others.

*Films*: Godfather series, The Commitments, Shawshank Redemption, many others.

*Books*: Robert A. Heinlein, Mark Twain.

*Drink*: Vodka tonic, Mexican beer.
*
Holiday destination you haven't been to but must get round to*: Italy, Australia.

*Best Holiday I have been to*: Paris, London, Dublin, NYC.
*
Worst Fashion Mistake*: Levis.

*Favorite Cities*: Washington, New York, Boston, Dublin, London, Toronto, Paris.

*Sartorial needs for the foreseeable future:* English shoes.


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

Well, I certainly drank my fair share of Coors Light in the parking lots of lax games, so you're sort of close, although I haven't bought beer in quantities greater than 6 in a couple years, and I no longer own any tank tops, New Balance 991's, a Land Cruiser, or Southern (insert noun) Croakies, and I can't remember the last time I heard a Molly Hatchet or Widespread Panic song.


----------



## HalfwayDone (Dec 4, 2012)

Here is my "bio"

*Age: *47

*Measurements*: 42R, 36x30, 16.5x33, 9D

*Status:* Married with 3 teenage daughters

*Home: *Atlanta, GA (East Cobb area)

*Education: *BSBA and MBA

*Occupation: *Finance executive for public company

*Favorite **trousers**: *Zanella

*Favourite Shoes: *Carmina & Alden

*Watches: *Don't wear one

*Haircut: *#2 clipper all over (which means wherever there is hair on my head it is buzzed with a #2 clipper)

*Favourite Coat: *Don't really use one in the ATL

*Favourite Shirts: *Primarily Gitman MTO with some Skip Gambert MTO

*Jackets: *Oxxford & Jack Victor from my local clothier

*Evening wear: *Jack Victor tux (black, peak lapel, side vents, vest)

*Suits: *Primarily Jack Victor MTM with some Oxxford MTM (when I save enough pennies). An assortment of SB (notch/peak lapels, 3-piece, etc) and DB. All sourced through my local clothier

*Favourite jumper: *Don't know what this is

*Tie knot of choice: *Four in hand and only the four in hand

*Sporting interests: *Golf, bowling and drinking (in reverse order)

*Jewelry**: *Class ring from my MBA and many cufflinks (when I wear a tie, either with a suit or odd jacket, I wear cufflinks)

*Cars: *MB CLS 550

*Music: *Most anything depending on the occasion

*Films: *Cheesy action and/or comedies

*Books: *non-fiction

*Food: *Creole, Italian, Mexican, etc, etc

*Drink: *Ciroc vodka, Hendricks gin, Clase Azul reposado, Widmer hefeweizen are my go tos (however I don't discriminate in this space unless you are pouring it out of a plastic bottle)

*Holiday destination you haven't been to but must get round to: *anywhere in Italy

*Best Holiday I have been to: *Toss up between south of France (near Nice), Barcelona and the southeastern islands of the Bahamas

*Worst Fashion Mistake: *socks with sandals

*Favorite Cities: *Chicago, IL and Charleston, SC

*Sartorial needs for the foreseeable future: *No needs but at the moment I seem to have an unquenchable thirst for Hober ties, Oxxford suits and Carmina shoes​


----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

My vanity has finally got the better of me.....
*
Age: 56

Measurements: 38R/32 - 31

Home: Soham, Cambs

Education: Mate (Foreign Going), BA, MA, PGCE

Occupation: Navigating Officer Merchant Navy, Navigating Officer Royal Navy, Teacher of History

Favorite trousers: Grey tweed trousers, pleated with turnups, by Armani.

Favourite Shoes: Loake light tan brogues.

Watches: Very cheap accurist, antique silver pocket watch that belonged to my grandfather, which I never use.

Haircut: Clipped on No.1

Favourite Coat: Crombie tweed Ulster

Favourite Shirts: No particular favourite

Jackets: Favourites are a light coloured Bladen, a mid blue/grey Cerruti, and a linen one by a tailor in Naples whose name I can't remember.

Suits: Only 4, double breasted PoW check by Dior, db in dark grey textured by Zegna, dark grey "birdseye" by Canali, dark grey subtlely checked by Pal Zileri.

 Favourite suit: The Dior

Tie knot of choice: Windsor

Sporting interests: Football, Rugby, Cricket, Rowing

Cars: Saab 9-5 Aero

Music: Too many to say! Classical, Opera, Prog Rock, etc etc etc

Films: La Reine Margot, Colonel Chabert, are my absolute favourites

Books: Too many to mention in detail, but absolute favourite? Heart of Darkness and The ****** of the Narcissus

Drink: Gin (Tanqueray) & tonic (Fever Tree), with a slice of lime

Holiday destination you haven't been to but must get round to: Sicily and India

Worst Fashion Mistake: None

Favorite Cities: Paris, York, Newcastle and London.

Needs for the foreseeable future: A pair of Church brogues and a single breasted PoW check suit.

*


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

And as if by confessing my sins, the trad gods forgave me. Found 4 genuine Indian madras shirts today at the Salvation Army, all half off.


----------



## adoucett (Nov 16, 2012)

*Age:* 20 Measurements: ~38R 30/30

*Home: *Western Massachusetts

*Education*: Currently studying meteorology

*Occupation*: Student

*Favorite trousers:* J.Crew chinos. Cuffs. No break. 
*
Favorite Shoes:* Sebago or Sperry deck shoes. Would love a pair of Waldens.

*Watches*: Seiko 5, Seiko Kinetic Chrono, Timex

*Haircut*: varies by season. currently razor back/sides, scissor top.

*Favorite Shirts:* Brooks Brothers (slim fit) OCBD, Land's End tailored fit, 
Polo shirts from BB,RL,VV, Lacoste

*Jackets*: Brooks Brothers, GANT, a few vintage thrift finds

*Fleece:* Patagonia

*Winter Coats: *L.L. Bean

*Suits*: unfortunately, nothing worth mentioning here (yet)

*Dream suit: *Fitzgerald Golden Fleece in Navy, or a 3 button model from J. Press.

*Ties:* Many thrifted (or Dr 'ed) BB, a few gems from Land's End, J. Press.

*Tie knot of choice:* four in hand

*Evening wear: *Brooks Brothers tuxedo (jacket), 1958 Croyden

*Sporting interests: *Rowing, Sailing, Skiing

*Cars:* Subaru hatchback. In the future, would love a MG or Alfa Romeo for a weekend driver.

*Music:* Jazz, Smooth rock, Classic rock, classical, baroque

*Books: *Malcolm Gladwell. Fitzgerald, Tucker Max.

*Drink: *Dark n' Stormy.

*Holiday destination you haven't been to but must get round to:* London

*Best Holiday I have been to: *ACK

*Worst Fashion Mistake:* much of the past few years...

*Favorite Cities: *Newport, RI, Boston, MA

*Sartorial needs for the foreseeable future:* Suits. Wool trousers. More shoes.


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

Wait, you bought the Tucker Max book?!


----------



## adoucett (Nov 16, 2012)

Read it on Kindle, is this bad?


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

I don't know, but I remember his "blog" was all the rage my freshman year of college and then nobody ever spoke of it again.


----------



## Greenshirt (May 22, 2013)

This is my first post. I am excited to join this forum, which I stumbled upon while doing some research on shoes and socks. Below are my details:

Measurements: 16-33/Small (shirts) | 8D (Shoes)

Home: Chicago/Sydney/Jacksonville

Education: CPA and MBA

Occupation: Operations and Technology Officer

Favorite trousers: Charcoal Grey (custom made)

Favorite shoes: Edward Green

Favourite Coat: Charcoal colored suits

Favourite Shirts: Ralph Lauren, Hugo Boss

Tie knot of choice: Windsor knot

Sporting interests: Golf

Cars: Chevrolet

Music: Indie, Pop rock

Films: 21

Holiday destination you haven't been to but must get round to: Italy, UK, Swirzerland

Best Holiday I have been to: Asia

Favorite Cities: New York, Hong Kong, Singapore


----------



## benjclark (Mar 14, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## Steve Zimmerman (May 25, 2013)

Another first post...

Age:42

Home: Acreage/hobby farm near Winterset, Iowa.

Education: Bachelor of Arts- Psychology, Kansas State University, 1996. Master of Science- Administration, Central Michigan University 2008

Occupation: Soldier. Lieutenant Colonel, United States Army. Serving as the Chief of Operations (Logistics), United States Third Army, Camp Arifjan, Kuwait.

Status: Divorced. Father of two children.

Favourite trousers: Bill's Khakis, Jack Victor wool trousers.

Favourite Shoes: My ever-growing collection of Allen Edmonds.

Haircut: Short military cut.

Suits- Navy Samuelsohn

Favorite shirt: David Donahue fits me well. Looking for a good non-Chinese alternative.

Jackets: Anderson Little Blazer (blue)

Watch: A Wenger Swiss military watch while serving in the desert. I intend to acquire a Hamilton and an RGM next.

Sporting interests : Avid soccer fan (Arsenal, Sporting Kansas City, U.S. National Team) and college football fan (Kansas State)

Car: Toyota Corolla

Interests: Woodworking, gardening with heirloom plants, beekeeping, numerous culinary pursuits (baking, charcuterie, cheesemaking), homemade musical instruments (cigar box guitars)


----------



## MEH (Dec 9, 2012)

Steve Zimmerman said:


> Another first post...
> 
> Age:42
> 
> ...


 Great to see a fellow K-Stater on the board!


----------



## Steve Zimmerman (May 25, 2013)

MEH said:


> Great to see a fellow K-Stater on the board!


Likewise! Good to meet you, MEH.


----------



## mcfrankshc (Dec 8, 2013)

Age:17

Home: a tiny lot in northern Toronto

Education: Hoping to go to Princeton or UChicago:tongue2:, for law or economics

Occupation: Marketing Staff at a company I founded

Favourite trousers: Bean's Double L Chinos - they are great for my budget; Ralph Lauren Chinos in wild colours; fine cords

Favourite Shoes: A custom-made black captoe I've worn for two years now; a JM cordovan penny

Haircut: Medium-short always combed

favourite coat: an old chesterfield from one of my uncles

favourite shirt: why, the famed BB OCBD

Jackets: Navy blazer, Grey unconstructed, and a tweed soon

suits : 2, one navy, one glen plaid

Sporting intrests : swim and golf 

Car: can't drive

Music: Count Basie and the likes

Politics: Libertarian 

biggest regret: Not becoming Christian earlier; being short and small and unable to find jackets in my size (36S)

favourite knot: four in hand

Other facts to note: Many young people recount experiences of being ridiculed for dressing relatively "trad". Perhaps Canada is more open-minded after all, because I get compliments most of the time.


----------



## immanuelrx (Dec 7, 2013)

*Age:* 31

*Home: *Where ever my family is and the military takes me (currently San Antonio)

*Education*: Associates, working on B.A. Mathematics

*Occupation*: Military

*Favorite trousers:* Black Pronto Uomos
*
Favorite Shoes:* Joseph Abboud

*Watches*: Soleus GPS watch

*Haircut*: Fade

*Favorite Shirts:* Jones New York

*Jackets*: Pronto Uomo

*Fleece:* Military Issued

*Winter Coats: *Oakley

*Suits*: Pronto Uomo

*Dream suit: *Don't know yet, still figuring it out

*Ties:* Donald J. Trump Signature Collection

*Tie knot of choice:* Windsor know

*Evening wear: *Any ole button down with jeans

*Sporting interests: *Running, watching everything else

*Cars:* Ford Focus

*Music:* Everything but Heavy Metal

*Books: *Che

*Drink: *Fishdog Head 90 minute Imperial IPA

*Holiday destination you haven't been to but must get round to:* Tokyo

*Best Holiday I have been to: *Hawaii

*Worst Fashion Mistake:* My life

*Favorite Cities: *Phoenix, Seattle

*Sartorial needs for the foreseeable future:* Everything!
As everyone can see, I am starting from scratch, but reading as much as my Calculus class will allow in order to better my knowledge and make educated decisions in the future when it comes to my wardrobe.​


----------



## Larry Poppins (Jan 14, 2014)

Here is my first post to the forum with all the customary details.

Age: Early 40’s

Home: I live where I always have, okay almost always. I still feel like a stranger in my own neighborhood. No one else seems to be from here. Most of the other local gentlemen move here from somewhere else, buy a million-dollar house, a Rolex, a Carrera, and then wander around in shorts and a T-shirt discussing real estate or college ball. 

Education: I have a degree, and a credential, both from public universities.

Occupation: I teach high school.

Favorite trousers: I have a few pairs of lightweight wool slacks that I like quite a bit. They have pleats and cuffs and a smaller leg opening. They really are perfect for the heat. Given how much I loathe shorts I am glad for the sale price, and my local tailor.

Favorite shirt: My Ramon Puig Guyabera in blue linen

Favorite Shoes: Recently I got my first pair of shell cordovan shoes, a pair of Alden penny loafers. Those and a pair of dead-stock pointed moccasin toe loafers I bought at Wasteland back in ’89 that I found in the back of my closet are the shoes in heaviest rotation.

Favorite tie: Where I work wearing a tie is a sign of being an administrator, and where I eat it is a sign of being a bartender, so unless someone is getting married or buried I don’t wear one. I do have a couple that I like. Sometimes I look fondly at them in the drawer when I’m fishing around for buttons or collar stays


Jackets: Navy blazer and a few other odd sport coats, most of which are too heavy for me to wear most of the year.

Suits: I just have one blue pinstripe Ted Baker suit. I know I need a grey one, but I haven’t found the right one just yet.

Hats: I really like wearing hats. My favorite is a Monechristi that I had re-blocked using a 1940’s hat block and some first-class ribbon work done with vintage ribbon. I also have some felt hats and Cuenca Panamas. It is a shame I have so few opportunities to wear them. I count it a further shame that wearing a fedora is seen as a sign of anti-feminism. 

Haircut: Junior contour, with plenty of pomade
Beard: VanDyke with a touch of grey


Sporting interests: Yacht racing; fox hunting; polo; rugby and archery. Okay really just archery, or maybe just darts.

Auto: I have a silver jelly-bean for commuting, and a BRG LBC for perfect sunny days when it isn’t in the shop. I’m afraid I’m still waiting for one of those days.

Music: I dislike most music. That shocks people. Most grating to me are rock anthems and religious music. Left to myself I prefer silence or perhaps some French Jazz, Samba music, or the stuff I liked when I was in high school if my wife insists upon a soundtrack.

Politics: I really can’t abide Ayn Rand. Beyond that I should probably not venture. This is a clothing forum after all.

Biggest fashion regret: Throwing out all the sport coats I figured I’d never wear again.


Other facts to note:
I never knew that there were so many young people aspiring to dress as I did growing up, in Ruff Hewn khakis, button down collars and polo shirts. The idea of the “cool kids” wearing tweed jackets and crew neck sweaters while driving an ’82 Volvo 240 just floors me. Of course I’m looking more to the gents my own age for advice to impro


----------



## johwal (Apr 21, 2010)

I basically were British made clothing in the winter; Italian in the summer

Age:62

Home: Recently retired to a condo

Education: three university degrees

Occupation:tongue2:educator

Status: divorced; one daughter, of whom I am exceedingly proud

Favourite trousers: tweed and grey flannel

Favourite Shoes: Ducker and Sons.

Watch/s:never been inclined to wear one

Favourite jumpers:v-neck and crew in equal measure (crew when I don't feel like wearing a tie)

Haircut: happily unruly

favourite coat: circa 1960 Burberry tweed, Sherlock Holmesish. Great piece of cloth; pristine condition, which I stole on Ebay.

favourite shirt: winter: Cordings; summer: Kiton, Borrelli; Barbera.

Jackets: decidedly tweed, many of which are Bladen

suits : 7, favorite being a Bladen navy blue, light chalk stripe flannel

Sporting intrests : Hockey, specifically the Detroit Red Wings, who presently are killing me.

Jewelry: Tiger's Eye ring belonging to my father

Car: Honda Accord

Music: Anything except for today's lyrically vapid, digitally mixed vocals that remind me either of Alvin and the Chipmunks or a scalded cat.

Politics: left leaning

Worst fashion Mistake: I'd have to cull through thousands to find the worst.

biggest regret: Having married too young--at the tender age of 38.


----------



## DCLawyer68 (Jun 1, 2009)

Age: 45

Home: Single family home just outside Washington DC

Education: B.A., political philosophy, J.D. (law degree)

Occupation: lawyer

Status: Happily married with young children

Favourite trousers: charcoal gray flannels

Favourite Shoes: Lopez Taibo

Watch/s: Dad's Rolex Cellini

Haircut: short and parted, kept strait thanks to the good folks of Clean and Groom

favourite coat: A Barbour classic Beaufort, a gift from the then girlfriend, now wife

favourite shirt: Too many, but heavy on Brooks Brothers. Love their "must iron" oxfords.

Jackets: In the winter I wear a lot of tweed and camel; in summer I prefer summer suits made out of cotton, seersucker or linen rather than sportcoats

suits : About 10 of different weights and materials (about 4-6 in the rotation at any time of the year); mostly J. Press but recently switched to Brooks Brothers when they introduced the Fitzgerald cut which, with some cuff alterations, fits me very well with little alterations.

Sporting intrests : Baseball and Hockey primarily

Jewelry: The watch above and my wedding band - that's it.

Car: Nissan Maxima

Music: Classical, opera, jazz, and the Great American Songbook (love Gershwin, Porter, et. al).

Movies: Prefer the "Golden Age" of Hollywood, when $ was spent on writers rather than special effects

Politics: classical liberal (combine libertarian economics, but with greater role for the state in certain areas, with strong national defense)

Worst fashion Mistake: Probably wearing too many "eccentric" items at one time (i.e. more than 1).

biggest regret: Having learned things too late in life sometimes.


----------



## nibo (Jan 17, 2014)

Hello Tom



Here we go

Age: 20s

Home: 1960s 2 bedroom 2 bath In snug harbor Stuart FL. 

Education: UF/Harvard Divinity

Occupation: systems administrator. 

Status: Married, no kids. 

Favourite trousers: Chinos 

Favourite Shoes: gucci, Tods, Alden, stubbs and Wooton 

Watch/s: rolex submariner, vintage omega chronograph, patek philippe gondolo 

Favourite jumpers: Cashmere

Haircut: medium fade. Number 1 faded Into a 1.5 on the sides with 2.5-3 Inches on top waved up and down the side

favourite coat: Harvard peacoat 

favourite shirt: Brooks brothers oxfords . 

Jackets: hardy aimes and Brooks brothers 

suits : 8, navy, blue power suit, pinstripe, seersucker. All bb.

Sporting interests : golf, sailing and tennis. 

Jewelry: grandfather's Mason ring and wedding ring. 

Car: 1960 MG mga convertible 

Music: jazz, classical, hiphop, alternative rock. 

Politics: liberal and atheist . More specifically I'm a Democratic socialist. 

Worst fashion mistake: I once combined baby blue and pink to a lawn event trying to be different. I did not realize until someone pointed out I looked like cotton candy walking around lol. I still get called cotton candy. 

biggest regret: how I acted as a teenager before growing up mentally. I was a jerk due to the money I grew up around. 



Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## nibo (Jan 17, 2014)

Ops delete


----------



## StylePurgatory (Jun 3, 2013)

*Age: 31

Measurements: 38S, 32-30, 7

Status: Married for 6 mos.

Home: Vancouver, BC, originally from Markham, ON

Education: BA(PE), MSc(Kin)

Occupation: Hockey skills coach

Favorite trousers: Brooks Bros.

Favourite Shoes: Special for Harry Rosen - don't know who actually made them.

Watches: Swatch sports watch, and Bovaly silver tone dress watch.

Haircut: Classic Side Part

Favourite Coat: Charcoal Bugatti mid-calf overcoat.

Favourite Shirts: Klaus Boehller

Jackets: Vintage light brown Tweed w/leather patches, BR unstructured charcoal blazer, brown 60's vintage SC, Vintage Dior DB navy blazer w/brass buttons.

Evening wear: Vintage Mohair/Wool dinner suit, shield-opening waitcoat, marcella shirt, black Homburg

Suits: Only have two right now: Paul Betenly Steel Blue 3-piece, Vintage Navy Pin stripe in need of alteration.

Favourite jumper: Nautica 1/4 zip; wear it all the damn time.

Tie knot of choice: Determined by collar spread - generally, wider spread, wider knot.

Sporting interests: Just about everything other than basketball. Mostly Hockey, gridiron football, and soccer.

Jewelry: Several pairs of silver cufflinks, one convincing faux gold, long and short gold tie bars, white gold/opal stick pin, couple of tie tacks, wedding band, gold signet ring.

Cars: 2003 Honda Civic 4-dr, 5spd

Music: Almost everything. Classical, swing, and good rock.

Films: Everything from Meet Joe Black to Star Trek, to Anchorman.

Books: Spy novels, and related non-fiction (mostly WWII-era)

Food: All of it. Not sushi.

Drink: Craft beer ad nauseum, Bordeaux & Burgundy, Bourbon, Manhattans, Old Fashioneds

Holiday destination you haven't been to but must get round to: Italy & Dublin

Best Holiday I have been to: 4 months in Australia, working for Ice Hockey New South Wales

Worst Fashion Mistake: Giving in to pressure not to take my clothes seriously, when I would have preferred to.

Favorite Cities: Montreal, Boston, Munich

**biggest regret: Not seeking out/accepting help when I needed it.**

Sartorial needs for the foreseeable future: Suits. Next up is, finally, navy blue - thought that's what I was getting when I went to buy the last one, but ended up with an amazing steel blue I couldn't resist.

*


----------



## devaughnb (Jun 24, 2008)

*Age: 36

Measurements: 40 - 33

Status: Married

Home: New York via Montreal

Education: HBS

Occupation: Investment Analyst - Buy side

Favorite trousers: 3X1 jeans... I can't seem to find a good set of all purpose slacks

Favourite Shoes: Crockett & Jones Highbury (or anything on the 348 Last), Ferragamo Cabo, Onitsuka Tiger

Watches: Glashutte Original

Haircut: Short / Boring

Favourite Coat: Sartorio Charcoal Cashmere overcoat

Favourite Shirts: Borrelli I only buy Borrelli Slim Fit at this point because of the perfect fit

Jackets: Brown Partenopea jackett, i also have a grey one of the same brand that i really like

Evening wear: My work clothes are my evening wear for the most part.

Suits: 2 ISAIAs (my favorite), Stile Latino, Prada (decent quality and required no alterations... a first for me)

Favourite jumper: Canali Full zipper sweater, Ballantyne 100% Cashmere (amazingly soft)

Tie knot of choice: Windsor, i really wear ties unfortunately, even though its common in my profession. I even bought a Kiton tie to encourage myself, and yet i still never wear it.

Sporting interests: MMA, i've lost interest in almost all other sports

Jewelry: Ha a pair of Platinum Mont Blanc cufflinks... and lost them, thin 20k gold necklace. I don't wear rings

Cars: Lexus GS 350

Music: Jazz, blues, other afro / latin music

Films: Anything

Books: Investment books, i prefer reading short articles that teach me something

Food: All

Drink: Belgium beers, Craft beers, Cote de Rhone, Piedmont and Tuscan italians, i am an afficianado of almost all types of hard liquors incl Scotch (Lagavullin), Bourbon (Fortaleza, Casa Noble), Tequila, Cognac (Ferrand), Rum (Zacapa). I've begun trying to master the creation of classic cocktails.

Holiday destination you haven't been to but must get round to: London ( 21 countries and i've never been to England)

Best Holiday I have been to: 1 month in Cuba

Worst Fashion Mistake: The purchase of a Louis Vuitton Nomad Robusto briefcase that is so ostentatious i've yet to use it

Favorite Cities: Miami, New York, Paris

biggest regret: Love life choices, accepting a job just because of the money

Sartorial needs for the foreseeable future: Navy blue suit, jeans, sportcoat*


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

devaughnb said:


> *Age: 36
> 
> Measurements: 40 - 33
> 
> ...


What type of investment analyst? Equities? In a prior life, I was a sell-side equity analyst (specialty apparel retail) and then an institutional salesman covering buyside accounts in NY/NJ....from Florida.

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## immanuelrx (Dec 7, 2013)

immanuelrx said:


> *Age:* 31
> 
> *Home: *Where ever my family is and the military takes me (currently San Antonio)
> 
> ...


Oh boy. A lot has changed these past few years......


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

immanuelrx said:


> Oh boy. A lot has changed these past few years......


Lol... I don't think that there is any room left in your rotation for those Joseph Abboud shoes.


----------



## immanuelrx (Dec 7, 2013)

drlivingston said:


> Lol... I don't think that there is any room left in your rotation for those Joseph Abboud shoes.


I got ride of those shoes as soon as I purchased real shoes! It has also been a while since I have worn jeans. Probably because I haven't had to do yard work in a while! I am glad someone posted on this thread again. I don't know why this thread died. It is a great way to get to know new AAAC members.


----------



## SWill78 (Aug 18, 2016)

Sometime lurker, first time poster. Almost every question I've had relating to tailoring and fine footwear has led me to this wonderful place. I don't always agree with other member's opinions, but the critical thinking said opinions elicit has helped reinforce my own "style" & given me confidence to appreciate that I understand what I like, what works for me & what doesn't. 

I think "eclectic/eccentric" sums me up pretty well. Music is my main passion, and the styles & fashions of the various genres I enjoy have been a major influence on my aesthetic. My taste in neither footwear nor clothing has ever followed fashion, rather, as I discovered different sub-cultures associated with "scenes" over the years I have explored the associated fashions. Of late you'll just as easily find me in a pair of Adidas, jeans and a parka (but that's for a very different forum!) as a pair of longwings & a nicely tailored 3 piece. I was always majorly constrained as far as budget (unless you're very lucky, there's not much money in most of the music I create) so generally made do with the best I could afford which is usually 2nd hand. Having said that, I've always appreciated well made shoes/boots & splashed out on some RMs when I was 18. I have recently been able to buy my first MTM suits (still not at custom/bespoke level yet - one day!) and a couple of pairs of new boots (RM Williams Stockman's Buckle Boot & Alden #8 9 Eyelet NST on the Aberdeen last) to go with the RM Williams Yearlings I bought in 1996 that are still going strong today. 

Anyway, details - 

Age: 38

Home: 
Melbourne, Australia.

From: 
Brisbane, Australia. 

Lived in:
Brisbane (1978-96, 1997-2003) Quilpie (Outback Australia 1996-1997)
London (2003-2009)
New York (2009-2012)
Brisbane (2012-2014)
Melbourne (2014-present)

Favourite - NYC closely followed by Melbourne then Quilpie (as ******* as can be, but absolutely stunning country.)

Education: High school dropout. Semi-professional musician, and had the great fortune to tour through Europe a few times. 

Shoes (not counting the couple dozen pairs of sneakers and Clarks Wallabees I've accumulated):

Unknown brand : Dark Burgundy LWBs - possibly 70s/80s vintage. Bought on eBay. They have Vibram heels, but no brand or markings left elsewhere. 

Hanover: Burgundy LWBs - Unknown vintage. Another eBay purchase. I knew they'd be slightly too big (half size & width), but were a steal & fine in winter with thick socks!

Church: Compton. Burgundy LWBs. Another eBay score, but quite recent. Absolutely beautiful shoes, extremely well cared for. 8 of 84 written inside. Goodyear welted, with 270 degree storm welt. The seller (from UK) couldn't tell me much about their history & haven't been able to find much information online. They were sold as Church's for Alden "Compton". I will post photos at some point in the appropriate thread. 

Upcoming: about to pull the trigger on some AE Leiden Weave LWBs. 

Boots:

RM Williams Yearling - black yearling leather, block heel, elastic sides. 

RM Williams Stockman's Buckle Boots - black yearling leather, flat heel, dynamic flex sole. 

Alden #8 Shell Cordo 9 eyelet NST dress boots. (Brand spanking new! So, so nice...)

Suits: 
Charcoal Birdseye 3 piece with dark red Paisley lining (2 waistcoats - 1 with lining/strap back & 1 fabric/strap back). 

Charcoal Houndstooth 3 piece with silver/black floral lining 

Linen suit in the works. 

Watch:

Tudor Prince Oysterdate, 1963 (Rose logo). Silver face. 

Jewellery:

2 silver rings made by a friend in NYC. Reminiscent of thin rings of coral - silver bands with irregular holes. One on each middle finger. 

My taste in music leans away from the mainstream, but I appreciate talent in all forms. 

Not a huge sports fan, but again, can appreciate talent in all forms!

I almost wrote "Failed musician" but I think that's unfair - financially unsuccessful is more apt!

That's me in a nutshell. If you made it this far, hats off to you!

Many thanks to Andy and everyone else here - great reading to be had.


----------



## Westy2 (Oct 5, 2016)

*Introducing myself*

Age: 46

Home: townhouse in North carolina's RTP
Education: DA in chinese History, MBA from Boston University

Occupation: Global analyst

Status: Married no kids

Favourite trousers: Incotex (work), Prana (weekend)

Favourite Shoes: Red Wing oxfords, loved an old pair of greasy Doc Martens when i was younger

Watch/s: Wenger

Favourite sweaters: Levis Made and Crafted cashmere and cotton, a couple of cashmere/silk ones from Luciano Barbera

Haircut: short and slightly messy
Jeans: Paul Smith, Patagonia

favourite shirt: Lots, but some favorites are: Paul Smith (red ear collection) some cashmere and silk ones from Luciano Barbera, 

Jackets: Luciano Barbera wool car coat, an LB linen bomber that looks great.

suits : Aquascutum, J Press

Sporting interests : kettlebells, biking

Jewelry: wedding ring
Interests: Chinese cooking
Car: Older civic Si. Next up: likely Chevy SS
Music: country / pop (lots of Zach browne on my stereo these days)
Style; Shooting for "Italian preppy"


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Name: Howard

Age: 43

Home: I live with my Parents

Education: IEP Diploma 

Occupation: cart attendant at Stop N Shop

Status: Single

Favourite trousers: I own pants, no trousers. 

Favourite Shoes: I don't have a favorite shoe.

Watch/s: I don't own watches anymore

Favourite jumpers: I don't own jumpers

Haircut: I can't describe it but it's like combed to the side.

favourite coat: pea, car and leather jackets.

favourite shirt: I don't have a favorite shirt

suits: I don't really wear suits unless it's an occasion of some sort.

Sporting interests: I used to bowl but other than that I don't really have any.

Jewelry: I don't wear jewelry anymore, get rashes.

Car: I don't own a car but My Father does.

Music: funk, disco, 80's old school, oldies.

Politics: Democrat

Worst fashion Mistake: I don't really have any fashion mistakes.

biggest regret: I would have to think about that one.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

Age:48

Home: America, currently Nairobi. Will be off to Karachi in May. 

Education: Masters Degree

Occupation: Diplomat

Status: Married with two adult children

Favourite trousers: British rough tweed

Favourite Shoes: Peale and Co., Russell Moccasin

Watch/s: Many

Favourite jumpers: John Brocklehurst

Haircut: Just glad to still have hair. 

favourite coat: Holland & Holland tweed

favourite shirt: Brooks Brothers

Jackets: Many, My favorite is the Prince Charlie that goes with my kilt. 

suits : many, all custom from the middle east, except one OTR Daks, which I love.

Sporting intrests : Shooting sports, fishing, walking, tennis, loathing Jeremy Corbin....in that order. 

Jewelry: Wedding and masonic ring

Car: 2004 Land Rover Discovery 2

Music: I like music that is musical. 

Politics: Poly = Many, Ticks = Parasites

Worst fashion Mistake: Mullet, see below.

Biggest regret: Most of the '80s.


----------



## Imago (Feb 3, 2017)

Long time lurker, first time poster. Many thanks to the folks who have codified years of menswear traditions on this site--it has been most helpful and, one day, I hope to be counted among your ranks.

Age: 27

Home: Lived in US and EU, Home currently is Atlanta. 

Education: BA

Occupation: Image Coach / Developer. Been in the retail world for almost a decade as a buyer, sales manager, etc... Now working for myself. No, I'm not a "stylist."

Status: Married

Favourite trousers: A little bespoke Scabal number from my tailor. On the weekends, a pair of AGs.

Favourite Shoes: EGs

Watch/s: Had 'em, Sold 'em.

Haircut: Coiffed.

favourite coat: navy Aspesi M65

favourite shirt: Cucinelli cashmere/wool button-downs with a little stretch.

Jackets: I've got a casual patch pocket Cornelliani that's just amazing

suits : Some Zegna, armani, and other things I'm embarrassed to admit before I took the bespoke plunge. 

Sporting intrests : Shooting, Golf, Anything on the water. 

Jewelry: Tiffany wedding ring--from eBay

Car: I walk

Music: Whatever my wife picks. If I get to choose, usually Chopin. 

Politics: No party affiliation but I lean conservative.

Worst fashion Mistake: I _owned _and _wore _a bolo tie because I liked it. 

Biggest regret: Wasting time.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

^Welcome to the Forum!


----------



## Atlanta Fop (Feb 4, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Welcome to the boards.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

LOL, what's wrong with a "bolo tie,"
but welcome to the forum,nonetheless! 

PS: I think it would be really interesting to hear a bit more about what an image coach does for his/her clients.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

Did I see you recently in Fieldsports Britain?


----------



## Imago (Feb 3, 2017)

eagle2250 said:


> LOL, what's wrong with a "bolo tie,"
> but welcome to the forum,nonetheless!
> 
> PS: I think it would be really interesting to hear a bit more about what an image coach does for his/her clients.


I kept the bolo for sentimentality, but that is one frightful church directory photo!

Image coaching is essentially helping someone be the best version of themselves while being cognizant of their different audiences and goals. Usually this means a new wardrobe but can be extensive (hair, glasses, personal trainer, etc...)

We always start with a discussion of their daily audience (industry, who they interact with at work, boss's expectations, dating/married, etc...) as well as their goals and notable voices in their lives. Then I have the amazing responsibility of helping them craft a personal image that takes into account all of these things.

I generally dislike the term stylist because (1) stylists tend to create 'mini-me' variations of themselves. (2) they lack a breadth and depth of knowledge across the industry (3) they are not respectful of the retail workers' time and commission structures.

So I help clients edit their closet and then present new options that check the box of individuality while being culturally sensitive to societal expectations. I get to help them choose how they want to invest their wardrobe dollars by educating them on brands that closely align to their personal value structures and encourage them to consider opposing view points when they need to be pushed.

Thanks for letting me ramble on--I love my job.:aportnoy: Everything I do is meant to highlight the individual, not the clothes.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^Thank you, Sir, for the prompt and very informative response. Your profession sounds like very interesting and challenging work.


----------



## Tom3 (Jan 8, 2017)

I hope I am not too late to the thread...

Age: 70, for two more weeks

Home: After a lifetime in east-central Florida, now Western North Carolina, with a Blue Ridge view.

Education: Master's Degree

Occupation: Very Retired

Status: Married with two adult children (who would not understand Ask Andy)

Favorite trousers: (Please don't wince) Lands' End Five Pocket, low rise corduroys, with a nod to 20[SUP]th[/SUP] Century Seven Loop Levi's.

Favorite Shoes: Hard, hard, hard choice - favorite to look at, Florsheim Imperial black Shell Cordovans and Nettleton burgundy Shell Cordovans (but hard to wear, due to arthritic toe joints). Favorite to wear: Nettleton Penny loafers and Bass Tassel loafers. All four of those pairs are more than 35 years old and have been re-soled and re-heeled many times. After I retired I finally said goodbye to a 1969 pair of Hanover Shell Cordovans and a 1970 pair of Florsheim Imperial long wingtips that had both split along the outside uppers.

Watch: 1984 Rolex Oyster Date with machined bezel and Jubilee bracelet (with a suit, on the golf course, in the swimming pool).

Favorite coat: Old Burberry Trench, medium gray (two liners, removable wool collar, goes with anything)

Favorite shirt: 20[SUP]th[/SUP] Century Hyde Park OCBD (and a bunch of Willis & Geiger OCBDs from when Lands' End was blowing them out in the late '90s).

Jackets: Willis & Geiger Navy Blazer (for all the wrong reasons), two more navy blazers, two old Huntington hound's-tooth check 3/2 sacks, and a linen hounds-tooth 2-button.

Suits: Kept a couple of old Tom James 3/2s, but mostly all gone now.

Jewelry: White gold wedding band and class ring

Car: 1988 911 Carrera Targa, 1999 Richard Sachs Anniversary bicycle

Music: Baroque - which I listen to (and its direct lineage to Appalachian Folk, Rockabilly, and Folk Rock - which I play on a three-pickup electric guitar).

Worst fashion Mistake: Way too big bow ties in the 70s. Also, I'm a sucker for way over-engineered clothes - see W&G blazer!

Biggest regret: In Hong Kong twice this century and didn't call ahead to have a new white dinner jacket whipped up.

Tom


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

^Tom- Nice summary. I like your style. And love Western Carolina!


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^+1.
I knew there was something I liked about that guy (Tom), as I made my way through his initial postings. Welcome to AAAC! Looking forward to your future postings. :thumbs-up:


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

It's always nice to get to know a new member. Thanks for that wonderfully detailed summary, vonSuess and welcome to AAAC! Up until about 18 months ago, I too was a Hoosier, living in Valparaiso, IN. Looking forward to your future postings.


----------



## vonSuess (Apr 29, 2017)

eagle2250 said:


> It's always nice to get to know a new member. Thanks for that wonderfully detailed summary, vonSuess and welcome to AAAC! Up until about 18 months ago, I too was a Hoosier, living in Valparaiso, IN. Looking forward to your future postings.


Thanks for the welcome. I wouldn't mind moving south myself, although my Norwegian wife still doesn't think we have a winter here in Indiana...


----------



## Bato (Feb 5, 2010)

Age:32

Home: Atlanta, intown ranch

Education: master's

Occupation: financial planner

Status: married no children

Favourite trousers: seersucker

Favourite Shoes: C&J Peal Co. penny loafers

Watch/s: iPhone

Favourite jumpers: quarter zips

Haircut: business...combed with a side part

favourite coat: fleece vest

favourite shirt: end-on-end dress shirts and Comfort Colors pocket t's for the weekend

Jackets: 5...wear navy blazer most days

suits : 3...navy, charcoal, black tux

Sporting interests: swimming, college football/baseball, golf

Jewelry: 99 cent ring from Amazon (married 6 years, on ring #3)

Car: 08 diesel E Class

Music: wide variety...sports radio for rush hour drives

Politics: moderate

Worst fashion mistake: I didn't dress myself in the 80s and attended Catholic school until the mid 2000s so my opportunity for anything too egregious was minimal.

Biggest regret: It would have been nice to buy Amazon or Bitcoin a few years ago...


----------



## denace_mennis (May 30, 2017)

Age: 21

Home: About an hour west from Philadelphia, PA.

Education: Currently obtaining my bachelors in music. Than planning on seminary.

Occupation: Currently a sales associate

Status: Dating (hopefully engaged in a year or so)

Favorite Trousers: Grey cotton flannel trousers from Jos. A. Bank that I thrifted

Favorite Shoes: AE Park Avenues in Oxblood

Watches: I just look at my phone (for now)

Favorite Jumper: A large striped IZOD sweater.

Haircut: Usually messy and longer than it should be.

Favorite Coat: My father's Pea Coat from his days in the Navy

Favorite shirt: A checked button down.

Jackets: 5. But usually a hopsack navy blazer or camel-haired sports coat.

Suits: 1. A plain black wool suit.

Jewelry: Some cufflinks. A red pair, and a pair with mustaches on them.

Car: 2005 Subaru Forester L.L.Bean Edition

Music: Singer/Songwriter leaning indie rock and most of the stuff my father liked when he was my age.

Politics: Slightly right leaning.

Worst Fashion Mistake: Bright red pants. Although I still haven't learned my lesson.

Biggest Regret: Not studying music in college in the first place (I switched from an engineering major)


----------

